# ***Severe Weather Thread III***



## Dustin Pate (Aug 29, 2012)

Guys let go ahead and start a new thread. The other one was starting to mess up and was posting funny.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 29, 2012)

I watched the radar closely yesterday for North Georgia and saw something I had never seen before.  We had rain coming up South to North from the outer bands of Isaac. It gets to South Murray county and just stops and actually starts moving back from North to South.  I assume a front from central Tenn pushed it back down because there was a small band of rain coming in from there.


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is a picture I got from Facebook showing that area and how deep the water is. Crazy!! Prayers for all of those folks.

Here is the text from the picture:
"This pic is from my mother in law, Linda L'Hoste. She and 40-50 others are stranded on the MS River levee at the ferry landing in Braithwaite, Plaquemines Parish, Hwy 39. They are completely surrounded by water awaiting rescue. Please get the word out that they need help."


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 29, 2012)

Wife's friend has family in Diamondhead, Ms, which is directly above Bay Saint Louis.  They were dug in last night, haven't heard anything this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

todd03blown said:


> Here is a picture I got from Facebook showing that area and how deep the water is. Crazy!! Prayers for all of those folks.
> 
> Here is the text from the picture:
> "This pic is from my mother in law, Linda L'Hoste. She and 40-50 others are stranded on the MS River levee at the ferry landing in Braithwaite, Plaquemines Parish, Hwy 39. They are completely surrounded by water awaiting rescue. Please get the word out that they need help."



Yeah...it was a back levee that was breached, only 8' high. It's an old storm surge levee that was never updated. They didn't expect this storm to be such a long duration event either, just skirting the coast, rather than move inland. At least not until it was on top of them. These things don't always do what is forecast. They have a history of being unpredictable.



lbzdually said:


> Wife's friend has family in Diamondhead, Ms, which is directly above Bay Saint Louis.  They were dug in last night, haven't heard anything this morning.



Got some friends dug in there also. They live in Waveland/Bay St.louis, but they left for higher ground. My friend's house is 18' above sea level (on concrete pilings 2'dia.), I believe. He was expecting 4' or better beneath it. He does have a utilityroom/kitchen down there though. He got most of the stuff out before leaving. 

My Dad still owns a vacant lot there in Diamondhead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

All threads were posting weird. Must have been those virus filled links someone was posting..

Sounds like bad news coming out of Plaquemines Parish. There appears to be a lot of damage out there and it will be many hours before they will be able to get out there and survey the damage.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All threads were posting weird. _*Must have been those virus filled links someone was posting..*_
> 
> Sounds like bad news coming out of Plaquemines Parish. There appears to be a lot of damage out there and it will be many hours before they will be able to get out there and survey the damage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

As I promised you folks on the other thread, here is your first round of weather coming into SOWEGA. It's moving at a pretty good clip, 30+ mph. So don't be surprised if it's a little breezy when these things blow through.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As I promised you folks on the other thread, here is your first round of weather coming into SOWEGA. It's moving at a pretty good clip, 30+ mph. So don't be surprised if it's a little breezy when these things blow through.
> 
> View attachment 685443


  please go through my place!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks like alot of rain for Moultrie and Colquitt County is on the way.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 29, 2012)

The 11am updates include Isaac slowing down a bit to 75mph, barely hurricane strength, but forward motion is still crawling slow at 6mph like it did all night & morning.


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 29, 2012)

This is an incredible picture of Isaac!! Love the lights being on. It will take a min or so to load so be patient.

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=79018


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

Here you go, so you don't have to wait on it to load.


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here you go, so you don't have to wait on it to load.



Thanks Miguel! When I was trying to save the image to post, the site kept timing out so I just posted the link.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

Just heard they are evacuating the west bank of Plaquemines Parish. These folks are getting it bad down there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just heard they are evacuating the west bank of Plaquemines Parish. These folks are getting it bad down there.



Man talk about slow mover! I haven't had a chance to look, is Isacc still a cat 1 hurricane ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As I promised you folks on the other thread, here is your first round of weather coming into SOWEGA. It's moving at a pretty good clip, 30+ mph. So don't be surprised if it's a little breezy when these things blow through.
> 
> View attachment 685443





It just arrived here. I watched it come across that harvested cornfield like an army. Heavy rain too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2012)

Hard rain...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Man talk about slow mover! I haven't had a chance to look, is Isacc still a cat 1 hurricane ?



Isaac was barely a Cat 1 Hurricane at 75mph in the 12pm CDT or 1pm EDT report, but the next report update will be posted soon as you can follow in the embedded images below.




The graphics images below will *automatically update every few hours*:


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 29, 2012)

Driving home from SC this morning, I saw a big convoy of bucket truck, pole hole diggers and support vehicles heading west on 20.  Signs said Gregory Electric.  About 50 trucks total.  Them boys are about to put sleep aside for a few days.

I remember the convoy hitting our road after Hugo and three weeks with out power.  Dont remember the state, but man it was like the Calvary had arrived.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 29, 2012)

todd03blown said:


> This is an incredible picture of Isaac!! Love the lights being on. It will take a min or so to load so be patient.
> 
> http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=79018
> 
> ...



Wow, that's cool.  Thanks for posting it.  I embedded in your post in case the web site updates it, then forum folks can watch the changes. 

Here's their latest satellite image from their web site:  


http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/ 


Image of the Day for August 29, 2012


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hard rain...



You've got more coming at you also..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got more coming at you also..




Some good thunder in this too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Some good thunder in this too.



wish we were getting rain/storm


----------



## ryano (Aug 29, 2012)

so I guess its pretty safe to assume at this point that we here in the North Ga mountains will not get any amount of rain off of this storm whatsoever?   

So much for the 6 inches they were claiming a few days ago. lol

Looks like to me according to the latest rainfall forecast amount all we will get here is just what normal summertime showers that pop up will bring.

I will take what we can get though


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just heard they are evacuating the west bank of Plaquemines Parish. These folks are getting it bad down there.



Yep....they are forcing my buddies out. Police going door to door. He's already got his Family out, going back now to get his dogs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's a few more storm updates:  



http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/08/29/isaac-drenches-gulf-coast/?hpt=hp_t1 

Isaac leaves *725,000 without power in five states*
Hurricane Isaac's maximum sustained winds weaken to 75 mph 

August 29th, 2012   02:40 PM ET


Report: Storm could cause $1.5 billion in insured losses

iReporter finds two homes collapsed in New Orleans


[Updated 2:40 p.m.] *Hurricane Isaac has knocked out power to more than 725,000 customers in five states*, the affected utilities report. 



http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...Z062&local_place1=&product1=Hurricane+Warning 

Hurricane Warning

HURRICANE ISAAC LOCAL STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NEW ORLEANS LA

741 PM CDT WED AUG 29 2012


*"EXPECT TOTAL STORM RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 10 TO 18
INCHES...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS."* 



http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/08/29/us-storm-isaac-idUSBRE87L0PH20120829 

Hurricane Isaac drenches U.S. Gulf coast, tests New Orleans 

Wed Aug 29, 2012 2:33pm EDT 


Floodwater from Hurricane Isaac *jumped a levee on the outskirts* of New Orleans on Wednesday, but the multibillion-dollar barriers built to protect the city itself after the 2005 Katrina disaster were *not breached,* officials said.

The lumbering Category 1 hurricane was lashing the Gulf Coast, threatening to flood towns in Mississippi and Louisiana with a deluge of rain, s*torm surges of up to 12 feet* and top sustained *winds up to 75 miles per hour* (120 kilometers per hour). 

With the storm nearly stalled, *rainfall accumulations totaling as much as 20 inches* in some areas were expected.

"On the east bank right now, we have reports of people on their roofs and attics and *12 to 14 foot of water*"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....they are forcing my buddies out. Police going door to door. He's already got his Family out, going back now to get his dogs.



*EDIT*

I was incorrect on using the term forcing, he said asking, but they are adamant about it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 29, 2012)

According to the NOAA graphics image 2pm CDT or 3pm EDT update above, Isaac has weakened to Tropical Storm status with max. sustained winds of 70mph but still slow movement is NW at 6mph.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 29, 2012)

According to the NOAA graphics image 7pm CDT or 8pm EDT update above, Tropical Storm Isaac continues to weaken with max. sustained winds of 60mph but still slow movement at a crawl is NW at 5mph.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> According to the NOAA graphics image 2pm CDT or 3pm EDT update above, Isaac has weakened to Tropical Storm status with max. sustained winds of 70mph but still slow movement is NW at 6mph.





BornToHuntAndFish said:


> According to the NOAA graphics image 7pm CDT or 8pm EDT update above, Tropical Storm Isaac continues to weaken with max. sustained winds of 60mph but still slow movement at a crawl is NW at 5mph.



If you post it twice does that make the storm move slower or faster?


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 29, 2012)

I mowed today and the dust just about killed me.  Please let it rain just an inch or two just to settle the dust up here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you post it twice does that make the storm move slower or faster?



Seems to have a stalling effect!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm still waiting on Isaac to change his mind and follow the rest of the track I laid out on Sunday morning...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you post it twice does that make the storm move slower or faster?



After thinking a bit more about it, maybe I'm making it move slower when I'm anxious for the storm to get out of there & go away from these good folks it's causing so much damage, destruction, & discomfort to.  

Maybe I'm trying to convince myself the storm is making forward progress, but it appears to be camping out in one place & refusing to go away. Seems almost like the storm is a never ending problem, but hope we wake up soon & find the nightmare gone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> After thinking a bit more about it, maybe I'm making it move slower when I'm anxious for the storm to get out of there & go away from these good folks it's causing so much damage, destruction, & discomfort to.
> 
> Maybe I'm trying to convince myself the storm is making forward progress, but it appears to be camping out in one place & refusing to go away. Seems almost like the storm is a never ending problem, but hope we wake up soon & find the nightmare gone.



It will be a record setter, without a doubt.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 29, 2012)

Poured out 1.25" of rain yesterday.... 4" this evening and it still raining !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, Leslie is close to joining us. She is currently over the Central Atlantic with a 90% chance of becoming a hurricane.
Right now she is only an area of interest, but that should change in the next day or two.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2012)

What happened to Joyce? Who was "K"? I missed something I guess.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What happened to Joyce? Who was "K"? I missed something I guess.


It was "Keebs" but *I* fizzled out & left the radar.................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It was "Keebs" but *I* fizzled out & left the radar.................


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 30, 2012)

Of course we need to continue to keep the Isaac storm victims in our thoughts & prayers as the problems continue to increase.  God bless the rescue workers, too. 

We can see less lights in LA & MS & AL than the previous day in the satellite image view below.



http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-08-29-23-31-31 

ISAAC KNOCKS OUT POWER TO *HALF OF LOUISIANA* 

Aug 30, 11:02 AM EDT 


The Public Service Commission says *901,000* homes and businesses around the state - about *47 percent* of all customers - are without power Thursday.

In neighboring *Mississippi*, utility companies say they are working to restore power to more than *150,000* customers in south and central parts of the state. 








http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-08-30-06-48-16 

RESCUES CONTINUE AS ISAAC FLOODS PARTS OF LA. 

Aug 30, 12:00 PM EDT 

Louisiana's Public Service Commission said 901,000 homes and businesses around the state - about 47 percent of all customers - were without power Thursday. Utility company Entergy said that included about *157,000 in New Orleans.*






"A steady armada of utility service trucks drive through Waveland, Miss., to assist residents left without power from Hurricane Isaac, Thursday, Aug. 30, 2012. Signs of life returned to the Mississippi Gulf Coast on Thursday as curfews were lifted and some businesses and roads reopened, but many residents still couldn't make it home because of flooding in low lying areas and along rivers."



http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/30/us/hurricane-isaac-makes-landfall.html?_r=1&hp 

Isaac Drenches Gulf Coast and High Water Cuts Off Many 

August 29, 2012 


Many of those on Plaquemines Parish’s east bank who ignored Monday’s order to leave were forced into their attics when the gulf poured in, filling up the bowl between the levees with up to *14 feet* of water. 

But despite a few nervous moments, the city’s all but finished *$14.5 billion flood protection system seems to have worked.* 

The National Hurricane Center expected the storm to drop up to *25 inches of rain* in some areas. 









http://www.wwltv.com/news/local/Tan...n-after-potential-levee-breach-167994886.html 

Tangipahoa Parish orders immediate evacuation after potential dam breach 

August 30, 2012 


Around 10:10 a.m., a mandatory evacuation was called for areas along the Tangipahoa River from Kentwood through Robert, an area that would affect between *50,000 and 60,000 people.* 









http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=79023 

Night View of Hurricane Isaac

August 30, 2012


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 30, 2012)

Crazy what is going on with that potential dam integrity threat at Lake Tangipahoa. Prayers for all those in that area. They are saying 40-50k people would be impacted if the breach does happen.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 30, 2012)

todd03blown said:


> Crazy what is going on with that potential dam integrity threat at Lake Tangipahoa. Prayers for all those in that area. They are saying 40-50k people would be impacted if the breach does happen.



 for all of those in the area.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 30, 2012)

*Uh-Oh!*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, Leslie is close to joining us. She is currently over the Central Atlantic with a 90% chance of becoming a hurricane.
> Right now she is only an area of interest, but that should change in the next day or two.



Yep, good point.  Unfortunately, looks like there's more trouble in the Atlantic Ocean spawned off & sent from Africa but headed in this direction.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 30, 2012)

Between the president and these hurricanes, I'm convinced that anything that comes out of Africa is bad new for America.

On another note my wife's friend is headed to Diamondhead, Ms for a baby shower.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 30, 2012)

Desperate time call for desperate measures . . . 



http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/08/29/weather-channels-jim-cantore-tebows-during-hurricane-isaac/ 

Weather Channel’s Jim Cantore Tebows During Hurricane Isaac

August 29, 2012 


“Whatever it’s worth, I hope I’m making Tebow proud,” he said.








Jim Cantore Tebowing during Hurricane Isaac 

 

Published on Aug 29, 2012


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 30, 2012)

This late afternoon I was watching the local Atlanta Fox 5 TV weather news that reported with a last 48 hrs. rainfall estimates graphics image of an area just west of Mobile, AL on the AL/MS border or between Mobile, AL & Biloxi, MS has received somewhere in the range of 24-30 inches of rain that was off Ken Cook's charts from an Isaac storm rain band that refused to move on. 



http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/alabama/weather-radar-24hr 

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/mississippi/weather-radar-24hr

Alabama Past 24 Hour Precipitation 


(web site would not allow embedding the image URL)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 30, 2012)

Good news about Isaac weakening which has been downgraded from a Tropical Storm to a Tropical Depression with 35mph winds according to the 4pm CDT NOAA update image above.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 30, 2012)

All I got was.18 in !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2012)

Doesn't look like Leslie will be any threat to the mainland.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

man looks like the east coast might need to pay attention to this one!!


----------



## telco guy (Aug 31, 2012)

Supposed to pull out Wednesday the 5th going to New Orleans rehanging and repairing telephone cable.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2012)

telco guy said:


> Supposed to pull out Wednesday the 5th going to New Orleans rehanging and repairing telephone cable.



Be safe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man looks like the east coast might need to pay attention to this one!!



GFS tells a more likely story on the path of Leslie.


----------



## telco guy (Aug 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be safe.



Thanks Miguel. Been on hurricane damage before and it's not the best of conditions. Greg


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 1, 2012)

Woohoo we might get enough rain to settle the dust here in Dalton and Chatsworth.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2012)

Leslie won't have an effect on anyone in the CONTUS, but if the next wave coming off of Africa follows the present steering currents, and it has a good environment for development it could possibly make it to the US. I added an arrow / line to show it's possible route.

If this one develops into a Tropical Storm or worse it would be named Michael.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow, got some really rough stuff coming in from north Bama.  Do you weather guys think it will hold together and make it to NW Georgia?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 2, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Wow, got some really rough stuff coming in from north Bama.  Do you weather guys think it will hold together and make it to NW Georgia?



I see a bow echo!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> I see a bow echo!



SE of Huntville?  It is weakening just a bit, but not enough for my liking.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2012)

Make that due East of Huntsville, right in line with North Georgia.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Leslie won't have an effect on anyone in the CONTUS, but if the next wave coming off of Africa follows the present steering currents, and it has a good environment for development it could possibly make it to the US. I added an arrow / line to show it's possible route.
> 
> If this one develops into a Tropical Storm or worse it would be named Michael.
> 
> View attachment 685822



Cool graphics once again MC! What a view!

Let's add an image below showing storm systems coming from the African coast that are headed this way which automatically update every few hours to help keep an eye on progress & developments.


----------



## DDD (Sep 4, 2012)

The real current story is the strong cold front that will dive south bound Friday into Saturday.  Models keep going back and forth as to the level of intensity and severe storm development out in front of the system as it comes out of the Ohio Valley headed south bound.

Good news behind the system is seriously cooler temps and a WHOLE lot less humidity.

Highs Sunday around 79° and 78° on Monday in the metro area.  The same front pushes Leslie out to sea.  No need for the NE to pay any attention to her.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

DDD said:


> The real current story is the strong cold front that will dive south bound Friday into Saturday.  Models keep going back and forth as to the level of intensity and severe storm development out in front of the system as it comes out of the Ohio Valley headed south bound.
> 
> Good news behind the system is seriously cooler temps and a WHOLE lot less humidity.
> 
> Highs Sunday around 79° and 78° on Monday in the metro area.  The same front pushes Leslie out to sea.  No need for the NE to pay any attention to her.



Was listening to KM talk about that this morning on WSB radio. I'm ready for it. Sick and tired of the heat.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was listening to KM talk about that this morning on WSB radio. I'm ready for it. Sick and tired of the heat.



So is it safe to say that we're not going to see anymore days in the 90s?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

DDD said:


> The real current story is the strong cold front that will dive south bound Friday into Saturday.  Models keep going back and forth as to the level of intensity and severe storm development out in front of the system as it comes out of the Ohio Valley headed south bound.
> 
> Good news behind the system is seriously cooler temps and a WHOLE lot less humidity.
> 
> Highs Sunday around 79° and 78° on Monday in the metro area.  The same front pushes Leslie out to sea.  No need for the NE to pay any attention to her.



Glad to hear it....less the severe stuff!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> So is it safe to say that we're not going to see anymore days in the 90s?



Absolutely not safe to say that.....
As a matter of fact, this thursday and friday should hit or top the 90's. Long range beyond that is up in the air. I don't generally discount that possibility until we start nearing the end of September, but hopefully the trend will be for fall to actually act like fall when it gets here on the 22nd.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was listening to KM talk about that this morning on WSB radio. I'm ready for it. Sick and tired of the heat.


And the GNATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> And the GNATS!!!!!!!


We don't have those up here in Gods country..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We don't have those up here in Gods country..


 want some, I'll ship for free!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We don't have those up here in Gods country..



Unless we get a good south wind for 3-4 days straight


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> And the GNATS!!!!!!!



whats a Gnat???........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats a Gnat???........


 Come to my house, I'll introduce you!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

HEY, MC/DDD, what we in for this afternoon down here in my neck of the woods?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HEY, MC/DDD, what we in for this afternoon down here in my neck of the woods?



Looks kind of cloudy and drizzly from where I'm sitting. The sun finally poked it's head out here. It's a shame, cause I was enjoying that cloud cover.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2012)

Cloudy and rainy here all day so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Cloudy and rainy here all day so far.



You know, a man could really wear out the bream on a day like today. Just sayin..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks kind of cloudy and drizzly from where I'm sitting. The sun finally poked it's head out here. It's a shame, cause I was enjoying that cloud cover.





Nicodemus said:


> Cloudy and rainy here all day so far.


 nuttin here........... weird turn that cell is making down in the pan handle...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know, a man could really wear out the bream on a day like today. Just sayin..





Good point, plus it`s the coolest it`s been since the spring of the year.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice dirt moving weather on a tractor.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Nice dirt moving weather on a tractor.



Up until the point one of these frog stranglers pops up on you and your freshly worked dirt...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2012)

Will the remnants of Isaac, now re-entering the Gulf of Mexico, become TS Nadine? 500mb shear is not strong enough to tear it apart, water temps and 900mb conditions are favorable for development. This should be interesting to watch over the next few days.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will the remnants of Isaac, now re-entering the Gulf of Mexico, become TS Nadine? 500mb shear is not strong enough to tear it apart, water temps and 900mb conditions are favorable for development. This should be interesting to watch over the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 686627


And which direction does it look like it's gonna go?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> And which direction does it look like it's gonna go?



It's gotta become something first...


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gotta become something first...



You gotta remember Keebs is a woman...and has the patience of one


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gotta become something first...





rjcruiser said:


> You gotta remember Keebs is a woman...and has the patience of one


 He knows first hand that I am.............. and luvs me anyway!


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will the remnants of Isaac, now re-entering the Gulf of Mexico, become TS Nadine? 500mb shear is not strong enough to tear it apart, water temps and 900mb conditions are favorable for development. This should be interesting to watch over the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 686627



What are the chances of the Tutt off SE Florida combining forces with possible Isaac II around Jax? Looks like both may be in the same neighborhood around Sunday/Monday.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, some rough weather dropping in from Nashville, I wonder if it will hold together into North Georgia.  It seems to be moving fast, which means high winds usually.  Couple that will the rain we just got and some trees may come down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> He knows first hand that I am.............. and luvs me anyway!



You are speshul to me... (which is a much more sincere emotion than special)



snookdoctor said:


> What are the chances of the Tutt off SE Florida combining forces with possible Isaac II around Jax? Looks like both may be in the same neighborhood around Sunday/Monday.


First I have to know what a Tutt is....


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 5, 2012)

Tropical Upper Tropospheric Trough


----------



## DDD (Sep 5, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Wow, got some really rough stuff coming in from north Bama.  Do you weather guys think it will hold together and make it to NW Georgia?



No.  If they rolled in sooner then yes, but I look for them to fall apart as they come into the state.

If they do somehow manage to hold together you will be lucky to hear a rumble of thunder.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2012)

snookdoctor said:


> Tropical Upper Tropospheric Trough



Here is a good discussion on synoptic troughs and their influence or detriment to the effects on a tropical storm or hurricane.

http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/tcint98/JOMO_51.html


----------



## DDD (Sep 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You are speshul to me... (which is a much more sincere emotion than special)
> 
> 
> First I have to know what a Tutt is....



I know what a Tutt is!  Oh wait... no I don't.


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 5, 2012)

I heard a couple weather type dudes talking about it, and what I vaguely understood didn't sound fun.

I always thought tutt was a king, or a subject of a Steve Martin song.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2012)

Should be interesting to watch. 50% is pretty high.



1. A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM LOCATED NEAR THE ALABAMA COAST CONTINUES TO
PRODUCE SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS MAINLY TO THE SOUTH AND SOUTHWEST
OF THE CENTER OF CIRCULATION.  UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO BE
MARGINALLY CONDUCIVE FOR DEVELOPMENT OF THIS DISTURBANCE OVER THE
NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AS IT MOVES SLOWLY SOUTH-SOUTHWESTWARD.  THIS
SYSTEM HAS A MEDIUM CHANCE...50 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A TROPICAL
CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.  AN AIR FORCE RESERVE
RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT IS SCHEDULED TO INVESTIGATE THE SYSTEM
THURSDAY AFTERNOON...IF NECESSARY.


----------



## Battlewagon (Sep 5, 2012)

Picked up 2 inches IMBY today just East of Dublin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2012)

Battlewagon said:


> Picked up 2 inches IMBY today just East of Dublin.



kwit yer braggin  some uf us aint gettin nuthin


----------



## Battlewagon (Sep 6, 2012)

I ain't braggin, just giving a report.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should be interesting to watch. 50% is pretty high.
> 
> View attachment 686732
> 
> ...



Very interesting....I ticked the Jag off the other night when he came telling me about Isaac and I told him it was gone, no more. Then, I saw your previous post about L90, had to go back and tell him he was correct.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2012)

Battlewagon said:


> I ain't braggin, just giving a report.



I no...... keep us updated!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 6, 2012)

Battlewagon said:


> Picked up 2 inches IMBY today just East of Dublin.



My rain gauge in Heard County picked up close to 4.5" on Tuesday! Got the creeks flowing nice for a little while anyway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2012)

This morning's model runs don't bode well for the Isaac remnants to complete the trans-gender reassignment into Nicole..
That cold front bearing down on us will have a strong effect on the system pushing it south into the gulf while dumping cold dry air into it shredding it apart, IF development doesn't occur soon. And even if it does occur, the cold dry air will still have a negative impact on it's progression and eventually be it's demise.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This morning's model runs don't bode well for the Isaac remnants to complete the trans-gender reassignment into Nicole..
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This morning's model runs don't bode well for the Isaac remnants to complete the trans-gender reassignment into Nicole..
> That cold front bearing down on us will have a strong effect on the system pushing it south into the gulf while dumping cold dry air into it shredding it apart, IF development doesn't occur soon. And even if it does occur, the cold dry air will still have a negative impact on it's progression and eventually be it's demise.



Funny how yesterday's local TV weather reports were calling the remnants of Isaac in the Gulf the evil twin of Isaac called Nadine.  There sure were some strange spaghetti plot tracks from the models if Nadine survived & developed into anything significant. They were suppose to fly into Nadine today to take weather measurements & observations, but it sounds like they found nothing worth reporting or have not made it back from their trip to report the details.


----------



## DDD (Sep 6, 2012)

Isaac is about to get kicked in the teeth by the cold front coming across the country.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 6, 2012)

Lets raise the gas prices another 10 cents ,then we can call it petered out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Lets raise the gas prices another 10 cents ,then we can call it petered out!



 Don't give'em any ideas!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 6, 2012)

Just heard the local TV weather updates saying the NHC is still giving Nadine a 40% chance to develop into a tropical system. 



http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml 

OR

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents 

TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL

*200 PM EDT THU SEP 6 2012*

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

1. AN ELONGATED AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED ABOUT 75 MILES SOUTHEAST
OF THE MOUTH OF THE MISSISSIPPI RIVER HAS BEEN DRIFTING SOUTHWARD
DURING THE PAST FEW HOURS. SINCE THE SHOWER ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED
WITH THE LOW REMAINS POORLY ORGANIZED...THE AIR FORCE
RECONNAISSANCE MISSION SCHEDULED FOR TODAY HAS BEEN POSTPONED TO
TOMORROW. THERE IS STILL POTENTIAL FOR SOME DEVELOPMENT DURING THE
NEXT DAY OR SO BEFORE ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS BECOME UNFAVORABLE. 
THIS WEATHER SYSTEM HAS A *MEDIUM CHANCE...40 PERCENT...OF BECOMING
A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS. *


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2012)

It won't make it to the naming status and Nadine will be reserved for another storm. Dropping the chances from 50 to 40% and the unfavorable environmental conditions that will be moving in over the next few days will minimize this system rapidly.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It won't make it to the naming status and Nadine will be reserved for another storm. Dropping the chances from 50 to 40% and the unfavorable environmental conditions that will be moving in over the next few days will minimize this system rapidly.



You're right again as usual as Nadine dropped again with the 8pm NOAA report now with only a 30% of surviving as we say a slow good-bye to the ole girl.  



http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml 

TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL

*800 PM EDT THU SEP 6 2012 *


THE LOW HAS A MEDIUM CHANCE...*30 PERCENT*...OF BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2012)

Open window sleeping weather is quickly approaching. Will it be here for good? Not yet, but Fall is right around the corner.

Sunday night we should see the low 60's here in N. Ga. and over the next couple of nights it could dip down into the 50's as our first good blast of cooler air comes our way. Out in Jellystone where 243 is they will see the 30's and even high 20's at night in the higher elevations. By this time next week moisture will be moving into 243's area and I wouldn't be surprised for them to see the first snow (dusting) of the season out there in Jellystone.

It will bring us a little moisture as it comes through also. Timing is still a bit sketchy, from Saturday late through Sunday, but it will get here. Cape is too low, Cin is too high and the LI just isn't there for anything crazy to happen over Bama and Ga right now, just a good slow rain with a little crisp cool breeze to it. (at least that's what the progs are now)

It will feel like gettin in the woods time for sure..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Open window sleeping weather is quickly approaching. Will it be here for good? Not yet, but Fall is right around the corner.
> 
> Sunday night we should see the low 60's here in N. Ga. and over the next couple of nights it could dip down into the 50's as our first good blast of cooler air comes our way. Out in Jellystone where 243 is they will see the 30's and even high 20's at night in the higher elevations.
> 
> ...



 I likes me some sleepin with the winders open temps... bring on October!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2012)

A line of storms is moving rapidly across Tennessee. By the looks of it, it should get here around 5 or so Saturday morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> A line of storms is moving rapidly across Tennessee. By the looks of it, it should get here around 5 or so Saturday morning.



We are extremely stable, so there may be a stray TS or so, but mostly it will probably be like I described the other day. I slow breezy drizzle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

The fronts moving through, with scattered showers as promised. Look at these temps behind the front!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2012)

got a good thunder boomer going on here now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow, that little cell that just came over packed a wallop. 1/2 of rain in 20 minutes and very lively C-G lightning.
I hope that our Woodyites that are up in trees hunting for bambi will take the necessary precautions and stay safe.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wow, that little cell that just came over packed a wallop. 1/2 of rain in 20 minutes and very lively C-G lightning.
> I hope that our Woodyites that are up in trees hunting for bambi will take the necessary precautions and stay safe.


I didn't see much lightning, but some gooood 'ol thunder boomin!!  Looks like more headed my way......... lovin it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2012)

I was on the lawn mower trying to get it done before the rain.  Mercy it was intense.  Have another moving through right now and the satellite has been off for almost 10 minutes.   Headed to the sf to see if big doings are going on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2012)

The Lord has blessed us with another fine morning today, 57 in paulding co. per the GMC .


----------



## savreds (Sep 10, 2012)

It sure felt nice down here on the coast this morning!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2012)

savreds said:


> It sure felt nice down here on the coast this morning!!!



It felt great inland too!!!

Opened the windows and turned on the whole house fan.  The kids were complaining cause it was cold


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> It felt great inland too!!!
> 
> Opened the windows and turned on the whole house fan.  The kids were complaining cause it was cold



I did to! everyone said it was freezing....lol

they better get used to it because I'm a polar bear and love me some cold weather! the wife already got out her extra blankets for her side of the bed


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a weather related question:

Does Georgia have a different kind of cold?
For example...

I went to the mountains in Colorado in January and I seemed to have an easier time staying out longer there than I would here.
Sledding at the park all day there was pretty easy (except the altitude kept me dizzy a lot) but here, I couldnt stand it more than a couple hours.


----------



## savreds (Sep 10, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I have a weather related question:
> 
> Does Georgia have a different kind of cold?
> For example...
> ...



It's all about the humidity... we have it and they don't. 
Walked around Breckinridge one night when it was about 5 degrees with only a pair of jeans, one long sleeve shirt and an unlined leather jacket and wasn't cold at all.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I did to! everyone said it was freezing....lol
> 
> they better get used to it because I'm a polar bear and love me some cold weather! the wife already got out her extra blankets for her side of the bed



The funny thing is my wife doesn't mind running the AC down to 72 in the house...but open the windows and cool down the house to 70 or so in the fall/winter and she's saying we need to turn the heat on


----------



## Matt.M (Sep 10, 2012)

Our wife's must be related.  Mine like to sleep at 70 in the summer but once it turns cold heat must come on (Something like 72 or 73).It baffles me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> The funny thing is my wife doesn't mind running the AC down to 72 in the house...but open the windows and cool down the house to 70 or so in the fall/winter and she's saying we need to turn the heat on





Matt.M said:


> Our wife's must be related.  Mine like to sleep at 70 in the summer but once it turns cold heat must come on (Something like 72 or 73).It baffles me.



yep, wife's are related... complain in july it's tooooo hot! but grabs a blanket the first time it gets below 70!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I have a weather related question:
> 
> Does Georgia have a different kind of cold?
> For example...
> ...


Altitude sickness is what the dizziness was. Not enough oxygen in your blood due to the altitude because you didn't properly hydrate for a few days leading up to the trip. The dizzy part? That could be contributed to other factors as well... The extremely low humidity in Colorado is what makes the awesome powder they get, it also dehydrates you very fast, compounding the altitude sickness. Dizzy, headache, lethargic, eventually a very comfortable sleeping feeling, lay down in the snow to take a nap and renal failure sets in and it's game over, you never wake up again.

Dehydration isn't something to play with, ever, anywhere, especially out west. I've skiid in jeans and a t-shirt at 17 degrees out there before, but then been freezing here at a humid mid 50's.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2012)

MC are the nice temps going to stick around or do you think we will get back to the heat and humidity before fall finally sets in?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> MC are the nice temps going to stick around or do you think we will get back to the heat and humidity before fall finally sets in?



This is just a teaser. Happens every year, we get a shot of cool air, it lasts a week or so and the BAM, back to the miserable heat before fall sets in for good. We've got the FPG set for the weekend of the 28th, so knowing Murphy the way I do I'd say we're in for a shot of hot weather that week..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is just a teaser. Happens every year, we get a shot of cool air, it lasts a week or so and the BAM, back to the miserable heat before fall sets in for good. We've got the FPG set for the weekend of the 28th, so knowing Murphy the way I do I'd say we're in for a shot of hot weather that week..



 Y did I even ask..


----------



## DDD (Sep 11, 2012)

I am going to go ahead and declare 90's a thing of the past.  

GFS is not showing in sig. heating over the next 2 weeks.  In fact, it shows two Upper Level lows rotating through the Canadian / U.S. border area and pushing colder and colder air southward.  About a month a head of schedule.  Interesting.

2 weeks from now on the 25th it shows snow for Michigan, Iowa, Illinois and Minn.  With temps down to 42° here.  Now that will resolve somewhat, but none the less... I don't see any warm ups coming anytime soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

DDD said:


> I am going to go ahead and declare 90's a thing of the past.




Great, now I know it will be 90+ during the day at the FPG.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 11, 2012)

So 89 is not outta the question?


----------



## DDD (Sep 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Great, now I know it will be 90+ during the day at the FPG.




You gotta have faith.


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> MC are the nice temps going to stick around or do you think we will get back to the heat and humidity before fall finally sets in?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is just a teaser. Happens every year, we get a shot of cool air, it lasts a week or so and the BAM, back to the miserable heat before fall sets in for good. We've got the FPG set for the weekend of the 28th, so knowing Murphy the way I do I'd say we're in for a shot of hot weather that week..



I'm no weather guru, but the 28th is my birthday and growing up I always wanted a pool party. Well after 33 years I can tell you that there is no way it'll be in the 90s on the 28th of September. Even if its 90 the whole week before it will snow that night therefore rendering any hope of swimming on the 28th. There, that's my forecast for the weekend of the 28th. In my older wiser age I have learned to enjoy the cooler days of later September. Also the week following the 28th may very well return to the 90 degree weather.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2012)

DDD said:


> I am going to go ahead and declare 90's a thing of the past.
> 
> GFS is not showing in sig. heating over the next 2 weeks.  In fact, it shows two Upper Level lows rotating through the Canadian / U.S. border area and pushing colder and colder air southward.  About a month a head of schedule.  Interesting.
> 
> 2 weeks from now on the 25th it shows snow for Michigan, Iowa, Illinois and Minn.  With temps down to 42° here.  Now that will resolve somewhat, but none the less... I don't see any warm ups coming anytime soon.





DDD said:


> You gotta have faith.



 cool map, pun intended!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cool map, pun intended!!!!!



Monon....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2012)

light rain and 66 in north paulding this morning. sure would be a good morning to be in the woods.


----------



## DDD (Sep 14, 2012)

Gonna get chilly next week.


----------



## DDD (Sep 14, 2012)

Won't be long and the WW thread will go up.  Waiting to see if El Nino develops, early indicators are El Nino is a go.  If that happens... whoa nelly.  Should be good times ahead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2012)

DDD said:


> Won't be long and the WW thread will go up.  Waiting to see if El Nino develops, early indicators are El Nino is a go.  If that happens... whoa nelly.  Should be good times ahead.



Already making your Christmas list for Santa I see..


----------



## DDD (Sep 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Already making your Christmas list for Santa I see..



Yes.  I got nothing but a lump of coal last winter... that dude owes me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Got a little rain gonna visit us Monday afternoon/evening into Tuesday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

And look at our temps for Wednesday morning after the rain moves out.......


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And look at our temps for Wednesday morning after the rain moves out.......View attachment 688159


----------



## todd03blown (Sep 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And look at our temps for Wednesday morning after the rain moves out.......View attachment 688159



Very nice!! Nothing better than waking up to cool morning temps, well except snow of course


----------



## DDD (Sep 16, 2012)

A little bit of change tonight.  All of the models have slowed the system down and it does not exit as fast as first thought.  For that reason we are going to be in the rain until the wee hours of the morning Wednesday morning, increasing totals.

Going to be a pretty good rain maker.

Starting tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> A little bit of change tonight.  All of the models have slowed the system down and it does not exit as fast as first thought.  For that reason we are going to be in the rain until the wee hours of the morning Wednesday morning, increasing totals.
> 
> Going to be a pretty good rain maker.
> 
> Starting tomorrow afternoon.



Yep.


----------



## DDD (Sep 17, 2012)

Weather radios on today!  

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
710 AM EDT MON SEP 17 2012

.PREV DISCUSSION... /ISSUED 419 AM EDT MON SEP 17 2012/

..TWO TO THREE INCHES OF RAIN POSSIBLE ACROSS NORTHERN TIER...

..ISOLATED SEVERE STORMS POSSIBLE LATER TODAY...

SHORT TERM /TODAY THROUGH TUESDAY/...

WET WEATHER IN STORE WITH INCREASINGLY DEEP MOISTURE AHEAD OF AN
UPPER LEVEL TROUGH OVER E TX FORECAST TO GET ABSORBED IN THE UPPER
FLOW AND MOVE TO THE AREA TUESDAY. THE UPPER SYSTEM BRINGS SURFACE
LOW PRESSURE FROM THE GULF OF MEXICO WITH IT THAT RUNS INTO AN
APPROACHING COLD FRONT FORECAST TO MOVE INTO N GA TUESDAY WITH THE
GULF SURFACE LOW OUT AHEAD OF IT. ALL THIS TRANSLATES TO INCREASING
SHOWERS WITH SCATTERED THUNDERSTORMS ACROSS THE AREA DURING THE DAY
TODAY AND CONTINUING THROUGH TUESDAY.

ENOUGH SHEAR FORECAST LATER TODAY INTO TONIGHT ACROSS CENTRAL
AND PARTS OF N GA THAT SPC HAS INDICATED A SLIGHT RISK AREA FOR THE
POSSIBILITY OF ROTATING STORMS THAT COULD TRANSLATE N LATE TONIGHT
AS A WEAK WARM FRONT MOVES N. A SLIGHT RISK AREA IS ALSO NOTED FOR
TUESDAY AHEAD OF THE FRONT...AGAIN FOR CENTRAL AND PARTS OF N GA.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2012)

here we go again.....just give me some low 40s for a high! thats all i want....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

Arapahoe Basin Colorado this morning. I'm living wayyyy to far east


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> here we go again.....just give me some low 40s for a high! thats all i want....


 what? no BD cake??


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Arapahoe Basin Colorado this morning. I'm living wayyyy to far east
> 
> View attachment 688400


 I'm packed & ready, let's go!


----------



## DDD (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Arapahoe Basin Colorado this morning. I'm living wayyyy to far east
> 
> View attachment 688400



Eye Candy.  Not fair.


----------



## savreds (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Arapahoe Basin Colorado this morning. I'm living wayyyy to far east
> 
> View attachment 688400



  


That belongs in the yet to be started "Winter Weather Thread"!


----------



## Matt.M (Sep 17, 2012)

Weather dudes - any thoughts on this map for our winter?  I'm guessing wet means rain, dang-it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

Matt.M said:


> Weather dudes - any thoughts on this map for our winter?  I'm guessing _*wet means rain*_, dang-it.


 ever seen dry rain?


----------



## Matt.M (Sep 17, 2012)

I was hoping wet meant snow/winter weather but I guess it would say that then.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks like Nashville is ground zero for flooding right now.  I'll bet they are having flashbacks right now.


----------



## DDD (Sep 17, 2012)

Feast ye eyes!  

I said before... if El Nino kicks in and he looks like he will... ya'll get your sleds out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> Feast ye eyes!
> 
> I said before... if El Nino kicks in and he looks like he will... ya'll get your sleds out.



Dude, time for the winter weather thread


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

Matt.M said:


> I was hoping wet meant snow/winter weather but I guess it would say that then.


 sorry, I couldn't resist .............


----------



## DDD (Sep 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude, time for the winter weather thread



Not quite....  holding off for just a little bit longer...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> Not quite....  holding off for just a little bit longer...


 for what? the *official* end of summer this Saturday?


----------



## DDD (Sep 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> for what? the *official* end of summer this Saturday?



I want some more data on El Nino before I launch the WW thread.

This could be a really good year for white stuff... to quote a movie... "The pattern is full..."  I just want to have a good write up to get everyone's blood pumping.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> I want some more data on El Nino before I launch the WW thread.
> 
> This could be a really good year for white stuff... to quote a movie... "The pattern is full..."  I just want to have a good write up to get everyone's blood pumping.


 I ain't gonna get my hopes up again (which I say this every single year!) so, ok, I'll wait with ya! --->wanna coke? ---->  my treat!


----------



## DDD (Sep 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't gonna get my hopes up again (which I say this every single year!) so, ok, I'll wait with ya! --->wanna coke? ---->  my treat!



What is up with that avatar?  That is rock star cool!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> I want some more data on El Nino before I launch the WW thread.
> 
> This could be a really good year for white stuff... to quote a movie... "The pattern is full..."  I just want to have a good write up to get everyone's blood pumping.


im pumpin!


Keebs said:


> I ain't gonna get my hopes up again (which I say this every single year!) so, ok, I'll wait with ya! --->wanna coke? ---->  my treat!



you are


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> What is up with that avatar?  That is rock star cool!!


 thank ya, just "pulled it outta da hat"......... 


blood on the ground said:


> im pumpin!
> 
> 
> you are


 oh hush, me & Triple D were having a convo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

Mannnnnn look at all dat rain headin our way...


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 17, 2012)

Wife says cars are flooded at the outlet mall in Dalton.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

urgent - immediate broadcast requested
   tornado watch number 640
   nws storm prediction center norman ok
   640 pm edt mon sep 17 2012

   the nws storm prediction center has issued a
   tornado watch for portions of 

          northern and central georgia
          western north carolina
          upstate south carolina
          eastern tennessee

   effective this monday night and tuesday morning from 640 pm until
   300 am edt.

   Tornadoes...hail to 0.5 inch in diameter...thunderstorm wind
   gusts to 70 mph...and dangerous lightning are possible in these
   areas.

   The tornado watch area is approximately along and 65 statute
   miles east and west of a line from 120 miles north northwest of
   athens georgia to 40 miles south southwest of macon georgia.  For
   a complete depiction of the watch see the associated watch
   outline update (wous64 kwns wou0).

   Remember...a tornado watch means conditions are favorable for
   tornadoes and severe thunderstorms in and close to the watch
   area. Persons in these areas should be on the lookout for
   threatening weather conditions and listen for later statements
   and possible warnings.

   Discussion...several short bands/small clusters of tstms expected to
   persist and possibly increase in coverage through late tngt over
   parts of the srn appalachians...piedmont...and cumberland plateau as
   moist/confluent flow strengthens downstream from srn stream impulse
   accelerating newd from la. While updraft intensity will be limited
   by weak low to mid-lvl lapse rates...potential will exist for
   low-lvl mesocyclones/possible tornadoes...mainly along/near
   slowly-advancing warm front now draped along the srn fringes of the
   mountains.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 688476
> 
> urgent - immediate broadcast requested
> tornado watch number 640
> ...



We just got a call from the county. Gonna keep our ears open. Sure with the timber guys could have come by last week to collect everything, like they said they would. There are too many rotted trees around the house to worry about. 

Hope it passes us.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 17, 2012)

Down on St. George Island and it is rocking big time right now. Ton of rain throughout the day as well.


----------



## DDD (Sep 17, 2012)

Albany, Camila, Thomasville... all those areas need to be heads up.


----------



## DDD (Sep 17, 2012)

What is the deal with youtube videos?  I am trying to post one and it's not showing up?  

Has the embeded code changed or something?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> What is the deal with youtube videos?  I am trying to post one and it's not showing up?
> 
> Has the embeded code changed or something?



You switch over to Google Chrome lately? I found when I did that I had to embed and submit, then go back to edit and hit save again and then it shows up.


----------



## DDD (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You switch over to Google Chrome lately? I found when I did that I had to embed and submit, then go back to edit and hit save again and then it shows up.



Yep.  I am on chrome.


----------



## DDD (Sep 17, 2012)

Let's try this.


----------



## DDD (Sep 17, 2012)

There is a massive dry slot in Alabama.  This may be a whole lot of nothing.  

Ugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> There is a massive dry slot in Alabama.  This may be a whole of nothing.
> 
> Ugh.



Yep, I'm not thinking I'm going to stay up and lose any sleep over it. I'll turn on the skreeching banshee aka weather radio before I hit the sack, but the problem with it is these kind of rapidly moving, low level rotations (when they develop) don't give NOAA a chance to issue much warning. By the time they do the event is usually over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

I kind of wish it would fire up soon though so I could check out a couple of new products I have on hand. I now have Differential Reflectivity Tilt 1 and Correlation Coefficient Tilt 1 to add to the arsenal, but nothing on the screen worthy of putting them to work yet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 17, 2012)

They got us in the tornado watch tonight, but I just don't really see it here. Don't think I'm gonna lose much sleep tonight either.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

a couple of light showers overnight in paulding is all we had.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

So far so good, no rain or bad weather. Had a light shower at 5:30 yesterday. Pretty morning here.


----------



## DDD (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> So far so good, no rain or bad weather. Had a light shower at 5:30 yesterday. Pretty morning here.



Not sure what part of S. GA you are in but pretty morning is over.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Still pretty but it looks like its coming. Tifton


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Getting dark


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Getting dark


looks like it's movin pretty fast too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks to Dual Pole Radar I now have new toys at my disposal to analyze storm cells, whether it be thunder storms or winter weather. The particular one I am familiarizing myself with right now is the Hydrometeor Classification Rad. 

I'll list the acronyms and their meaning first, then show you the Rad I am watching for the Macon area right now.

BI = Biological (not a weather related reflection)
GC = Ground Clutter  
IC = Ice Cyrstals
DS = Dry Snow
WS = Wet Snow
LR = Light Rain
HR = Heavy Rain
BD = Big Drops of rain
GR = Graupel (soft hail )
HA = Hail
UK = Unkown
RF = Raster (basically beyond the parameters of the radar frequency to discern identity)

Now, here's a pic of what I see in those cells down around Macon.



I have several other products, but to fully interpret their data I will need to take a couple of the dual pole courses available on the NOAA site when I get some free time. All in all I am excited about the new toys and the info they will be giving me in near real time effeciency...


----------



## DDD (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks to Dual Pole Radar I now have new toys at my disposal to analyze storm cells, whether it be thunder storms or winter weather. The particular one I am familiarizing myself with right now is the Hydrometeor Classification Rad.
> 
> I'll list the acronyms and their meaning first, then show you the Rad I am watching for the Macon area right now.
> 
> ...



There are 2 colors for Hail?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

DDD said:


> There are 2 colors for Hail?



Yes, Graupel is a designation they give for "soft hail" or "snow pellets". Then HA = Hail is what the radar can discern as the stuff that will put a not on your noggin.. 
The really cool thing about Dual Pole technology is that it is consider 4-D radar, thus going beyond what the capabilities of mere Dopplar could ever extract from a cell. Lots to learn with these new toys, and I'm sure my brain will be turned to Graupel before it's all said and done...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks to Dual Pole Radar I now have new toys at my disposal to analyze storm cells, whether it be thunder storms or winter weather. The particular one I am familiarizing myself with right now is the Hydrometeor Classification Rad.
> 
> I'll list the acronyms and their meaning first, then show you the Rad I am watching for the Macon area right now.
> 
> ...


 Neat!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

rainin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Neat!



Glad you think so, cause you are about to be over run with graupel........ It will most likely be just rain at the surface, and not really discernible on the ground as anything else. This is the rain drops that kind of sound like hail, but don't, and when they hit the surface you think you see ice in them, but then it melts so fast you really aren't sure... Either way, according to the hydrorad for your area you are in the middle of a major snow event.  Which given the nearly 22k tops of that storm is possible, until it hits the warmer temps of the surface air.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

Wwweeeeeeeedoggee, you ain't kiddin, night lights are on & it is POURING!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wwweeeeeeeedoggee, you ain't kiddin, night lights are on & it is POURING!!!!!!



Get out there and find you some graupel...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get out there and find you some graupel...


ok, update shortly!
How do I tell how fast this is moving?  I got guys out at the ball fields calling asking me about the radar anytime something comes up.......... you just need to give me a mini-course on reading weather maps, come on down to Roosterville, I'll take good care of ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you think so, cause you are about to be over run with graupel........ It will most likely be just rain at the surface, and not really discernible on the ground as anything else. This is the rain drops that kind of sound like hail, but don't, and when they hit the surface you think you see ice in them, but then it melts so fast you really aren't sure... Either way, according to the hydrorad for your area you are in the middle of a major snow event.  Which given the nearly 22k tops of that storm is possible, until it hits the warmer temps of the surface air.
> 
> View attachment 688549



Dry and wet snow all around me........ nope just a light to medium rain.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, update shortly!
> How do I tell how fast this is moving?  I got guys out at the ball fields calling asking me about the radar anytime something comes up.......... you just need to give me a mini-course on reading weather maps, come on down to Roosterville, I'll take good care of ya!



NO!!!! It s a trick she will put you to work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> NO!!!! It s a trick she will put you to work



Yeah, I know how these wimenz work..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> NO!!!! It s a trick she will put you to work


 only the kind he likes to do...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

OOOOOOOkk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> only the kind he likes to do...............



Laying around in a recliner, drinkin beer and eatin bbq?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

Loving these temp dif's. Can't wait for the front to pass and the lower temps to reach us...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> OOOOOOOkk





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Laying around in a recliner, drinkin beer and eatin bbq?


 or bacon, bacon sammiches?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Loving these temp dif's. Can't wait for the front to pass and the lower temps to reach us...
> 
> View attachment 688566


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Loving these temp dif's. Can't wait for the front to pass and the lower temps to reach us...
> 
> View attachment 688566



Come on cool weather


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Loving these temp dif's. Can't wait for the front to pass and the lower temps to reach us...
> 
> View attachment 688566



lookin at the map i aint but about 6 inches away from mid 50s!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like I'm about to get some LR with a little HR and scattered HA, BI and UK


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like I'm about to get some LR with a little HR and scattered HA, BI and UK
> 
> View attachment 688580



You're fixin' to get _English_ rain?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> You're fixin' to get _English_ rain?



But no GR.........Keebs hawged all of that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

how longs this rain going to be around? it's screwin up our fall ball season and that is screwin with my deer huntin!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But no GR.........Keebs hawged all of that.


 thanks for shifting things for me, darlin'!


----------



## DDD (Sep 18, 2012)

Who needs some cool air for bow hunting??


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2012)

shweet temps this mornin in paulding,  52 per the GMC.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> shweet temps this mornin in paulding,  52 per the GMC.



53 here, and it'll drop a couple more degrees once the sun starts coming up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2012)

66 here and supposed to be 86 to 90 the rest of the week, i need to move north bout an hour or 3.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> 66 here and supposed to be 86 to 90 the rest of the week, i need to move north bout an hour or 3.



All of you folks down there need to move 3 hours this way...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 19, 2012)

Our high today is supposed to be 66-67. Should be in the mid-forties tonight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2012)

It'll get here then i'll wish it would warm up some.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> It'll get here then i'll wish it would warm up some.



You're a woman???


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 53 here, and it'll drop a couple more degrees once the sun starts coming up.


i wish it would drop another 20 or so... bring on the cold


mudracing101 said:


> 66 here and supposed to be 86 to 90 the rest of the week, i need to move north bout an hour or 3.


 i hate hot weather


NCHillbilly said:


> Our high today is supposed to be 66-67. Should be in the mid-forties tonight.


can i come stay a couple of days... i will split wood, cut grass, whatever you need


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a woman???


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a woman???


I need to think about my posts a lil better huh.


blood on the ground said:


>



It wasnt that funny


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I need to think about my posts a lil better huh.
> 
> 
> It wasnt that funny


yes you do & yes it was!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2012)

nice looking low for Monday morning.. can you say sick day


----------



## savreds (Sep 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> 66 here and supposed to be 86 to 90 the rest of the week, i need to move north bout an hour or 3.



If my kids were all out of school, I could easily move up into the N. Ga mountains. It would take me about 4 1/2 - 5 hrs to get to the area I like.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

savreds said:


> If my kids were all out of school, I could easily move up into the N. Ga mountains. It would take me about 4 1/2 - 5 hrs to get to the area I like.


 they have schools up there in the hollers now-a-days!


----------



## DDD (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> they have schools up there in the hollers now-a-days!



And cable and sometimes INTERNETS!!!   YEEE HAWW!!


----------



## savreds (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> they have schools up there in the hollers now-a-days!





DDD said:


> And cable and sometimes INTERNETS!!!   YEEE HAWW!!



Well there's that job thing too!
Actually I don't think that the boys wouldn't mind it at all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

60 skraight up in paulding this mernin


----------



## DDD (Sep 20, 2012)

Great temps ahead, no rain in sight.  This thread is going to be borrrrrring for a while.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2012)

Heard ol KM say hot today an tomorrow then coolin down on sundy?? 
do you think he really has the most acwit an dependable forecast?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

Yawwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnn..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Just a couple more hours..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey DDD, looky here. The NAO keeps the negative trend well into October....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Supposed to be in the 30s and frost here tonight.....


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a couple more hours..........
> 
> View attachment 689175



Did you try the egg thing? My wife doesn't believe anything I say until she sees it and then she acts surprised.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2012)

Got some days off sep 30 - oct 3 for hunting.. I know its a week away but what yall seeing for then.  The weather channel, (which I take little stock in) is showing rain.  Help a brother out and give me better news. Will be hunting near Bremen GA


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Supposed to be in the 30s and frost here tonight.....



Fawty One Duhgrees hyere dis moanin..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Got some days off sep 30 - oct 3 for hunting.. I know its a week away but what yall seeing for then.  The weather channel, (which I take little stock in) is showing rain.  Help a brother out and give me better news. Will be hunting near Bremen GA



We've got the FPG this coming weekend, so it will at least rain then, and then continue on through your days off. That is just Murphy's Law....

Nothing that heavy, just enough to be pesky and make a camping trip kind of no fun. If you're going hunting it might be just right with it being mostly drizzle with periods of showers. Scent will be low, wet leaves will make for quiet walking and it shouldn't be raining hard enough to keep the deer from moving.

Better forecast for you than for me...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Got some days off sep 30 - oct 3 for hunting.. I know its a week away but what yall seeing for then.  The weather channel, (which I take little stock in) is showing rain.  Help a brother out and give me better news. Will be hunting near Bremen GA



slow rain makes for some good hunting  go whackem an stackem


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

As for the first week of October temps? Once the rain / front passes they are gonna be off da hook awesome.. Possibly even looking at some high temps in the northern half of Ga in the high 60's low 70's....


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've got the FPG this coming weekend, so it will at least rain then, and then continue on through your days off. That is just Murphy's Law....
> 
> Nothing that heavy, just enough to be pesky and make a camping trip kind of no fun. If you're going hunting it might be just right with it being mostly drizzle with periods of showers. Scent will be low, wet leaves will make for quiet walking and it shouldn't be raining hard enough to keep the deer from moving.
> 
> Better forecast for you than for me...



Go by and pick up the DDD Rain Shield on your way down. We'll be good to go then


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Go by and pick up the DDD Rain Shield on your way down. We'll be good to go then



If he'd come setup camp about 8 miles to our west we'd be guaranteed to stay dry..

Guess where I wish I were right now?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

They're killing me!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2012)

It was in the low 30's in Milford, Mi this morning.  I went to sleep and was hot with just a tee shirt and a light comforter on, then woke up shivering at 4:00am and had to put a long sleeve shirt on and a big comforter to get warm, then the stinking alarm went off about the time I got warm.


----------



## savreds (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If he'd come setup camp about 8 miles to our west we'd be guaranteed to stay dry..
> 
> Guess where I wish I were right now?
> 
> View attachment 689603





Miguel Cervantes said:


> They're killing me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 689610








Dude will you quit that!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

savreds said:


> Dude will you quit that!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 689636





I need to be there. I really, really, really, really, really, really, need to be there. Now. Dear God in Heaven, I need to be there......

I really do....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I need to be there. I really, really, really, really, really, really, need to be there. Now. Dear God in Heaven, I need to be there......
> 
> I really do....



I had my shot right after the kid was born and elected to stay here since the parents were getting up in years. I'm neutral about that decision, but this time of year really does put a pullin on me to get out there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had my shot right after the kid was born and elected to stay here since the parents were getting up in years. I'm neutral about that decision, but this time of year really does put a pullin on me to get out there.



Last week in October, first two weeks in November, 1975, I was out there, in northwest Colorado. Like a fool, I came back. If I EVER get back out there again, I will stay.


----------



## savreds (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 689636



yer a makin me want to drag-up and head west... even though right now I'd settle for the NEGa mountains!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If he'd come setup camp about 8 miles to our west we'd be guaranteed to stay dry..
> 
> Guess where I wish I were right now?
> 
> View attachment 689603





Miguel Cervantes said:


> They're killing me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 689610





Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 689636



can i be your farm hand and just werk for food and a place to sleep?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 25, 2012)

Having a blast with these cooler mornings that are blessings from above.


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 30, 2012)

You guys seeing anything interesting for tomorrow? Glenn and brad say sx weather is possible.

Havent heard anything about it from my weather experts though.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

day 2 convective outlook corr 1
   nws storm prediction center norman ok
   0131 pm cdt sun sep 30 2012

   valid 011200z - 021200z

   ...there is a slgt risk of svr tstms across parts of the cntrl and
   ern gulf coast states nwd into se tn and far wrn nc...

   Corrected wording

   ...gulf coast states/se tn...
   An upper-level low centered over arkansas will open and move slowly
   ewd on monday. A 40 to 50 kt mid-level jet south of the low will
   eject nnewd across the warm sector monday as a sfc low and cold
   front advance ewd into the cntrl gulf coast states. Models show
   moderate instability in place to the southeast of the deepening sfc
   low with sfc dewpoints in the upper 60s and lower 70s f across ern
   ms...al and ga. Thunderstorms appear likely to be ongoing north of
   the low center along the axis of the low-level jet monday morning.
   From the low sewd...model forecasts show a line of thunderstorms
   with this line moving gradually ewd across the warm sector during
   the afternoon.

   Forecast soundings across the warm sector in ern al and wrn ga
   monday afternoon show mlcape values of 1000 to 1500 j/kg with 0-6 km
   shear around 45 kt. In addition...lcl heights are forecast to be
   near 500 meters with 0-1 km shear of 25 to 30 kt. This environment
   should support rotating cells elements embedded in the line or
   discrete supercells ahead of the line across the warm sector. As the
   environment becomes more favorable during the day...*an isolated
   tornado threat is expected to develop monday afternoon. Wind damage
   could also occur with the more intense segments of the line. The
   greatest tornado potential may occur monday afternoon across ne al
   and nw ga into se tn where low-level winds are forecast to be backed
   to the southeast which will enhance low-level shear profiles.*


----------



## DDD (Oct 1, 2012)

The sheer in the upper levels is going to be on full tilt boogie this afternoon.  It's going to make any T-storms that get up high enough rotate.  I imagine there will be some tornado warnings simply because a cloud is rotating.

Should be fun afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

DDD said:


> The sheer in the upper levels is going to be on full tilt boogie this afternoon.  It's going to make any T-storms that get up high enough rotate.  I imagine there will be some tornado warnings simply because a cloud is rotating.
> 
> Should be fun afternoon.



Yep, it's gonna be tricky to catch them if they drop and bounce back up too, because that's about how long they will last. The cross over shear just isn't present to make them long lived or easy to spot with any kind of warning in advance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2012)

Do I need to turn on my cell phone, and also keep an eye out down here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Do I need to turn on my cell phone, and also keep an eye out down here?



Yep, trim your eyebrows over your good eye so you can keep it cut towards the sky.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, trim your eyebrows over your good eye so you can keep it cut towards the sky.





Goin` to try to scratch up my phone now...


----------



## DDD (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, trim your eyebrows over your good eye so you can keep it cut towards the sky.






High pressure off the East coast and how far that front lifts from the gulf will dictate how much nasty goes on in the North and East side of the state.

The folks on the western side of the state and all the folks in S. GA need to for sure be weather ready this afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

DDD said:


> High pressure off the East coast and how far that front lifts from the gulf will dictate how much nasty goes on in the North and East side of the state.
> 
> The folks on the western side of the state and all the folks in S. GA need to for sure be weather ready this afternoon.



You might wanna take them curlers out of your hair before the fun stuff starts.


----------



## DDD (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might wanna take them curlers out of your hair before the fun stuff starts.



It's ugly women week here at woody's.  

I want to post some pics of members, but I might get shot and offend some of their boyfriends.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

DDD said:


> It's ugly women week here at woody's.
> 
> I want to post some pics of members, but I might get shot and offend some of their boyfriends.



DAAANNNNNGGGG BUUUOOOOOOOYYYYYY !!!!!! 

You don't wanna get on the bad side of the WOW's, their a vicious snake headed bunch..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

brangit!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DAAANNNNNGGGG BUUUOOOOOOOYYYYYY !!!!!!
> 
> You don't wanna get on the bad side of the WOW's, their a vicious snake headed bunch..


I don't worry 'bout snakes, I just keep my "Wild Eyed Southern Boy" around & ~~wahlah~~no worries...............


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't worry 'bout snakes, I just keep my "Wild Eyed Southern Boy" around & ~~wahlah~~no worries...............



yep, its good to be back home


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yep, its good to be back home


 where ya been?


----------



## DDD (Oct 1, 2012)

You know it's raining hard when the rain is coming down so hard close to the FFC's radar, you can see the rings of reflection going out from the radar site.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

urgent - immediate broadcast requested
   tornado watch number 658
   nws storm prediction center norman ok
   120 pm cdt mon oct 1 2012

   the nws storm prediction center has issued a
   tornado watch for portions of 

          east central and northeast alabama
          northern and western georgia
          southern middle tennessee

   effective this monday afternoon and evening from 120 pm until 800
   pm cdt.

   Tornadoes...hail to 1 inch in diameter...thunderstorm wind gusts
   to 65 mph...and dangerous lightning are possible in these areas.

   The tornado watch area is approximately along and 95 statute
   miles east and west of a line from 40 miles south southeast of
   columbus georgia to 40 miles west northwest of chattanooga
   tennessee.  For a complete depiction of the watch see the
   associated watch outline update (wous64 kwns wou8).

   Remember...a tornado watch means conditions are favorable for
   tornadoes and severe thunderstorms in and close to the watch
   area. Persons in these areas should be on the lookout for
   threatening weather conditions and listen for later statements
   and possible warnings.

   Discussion...modest heating of a very moist warm sector boundary
   layer has contributed to an increase in thunderstorms over the past
   hour or so.  The developing storms have begun to exhibit weak
   low-level circulations...and given the favorable low-level moisture
   and strong low-level shear /0-1 km shear values around 30 kt/...an
   upward trend in terms of storm organization is possible this
   afternoon.  As a result...potential for a few tornadoes along with
   locally damaging wind gusts is evident.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

2.25 inches here and still coming down.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like it is firing back up back in Alabama for another round.


----------



## DDD (Oct 1, 2012)

The Severe Wx is up in Tennessee.

I have not seen so much water fall out of the sky since the floods.  I saw some serious places standing in water today.


----------



## DDD (Oct 1, 2012)

Well, this is the kind of flood warning I like to see.  Right on top of Lake Lanier.    (high lighted in dark green)


----------



## deerhunter75 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Plenty of rain*

I just got home from work...  I just dumped 5 inches of rain out of my rain gauge.  This morning at 9.  I empty out 1.6 inches of rain.  So far in the 2 days of rain I have got 6.6 inches of rain.  WOW

Deerhunter75

BTW It is still raining


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2012)

.5 inches of rain here in East Central Ga so far.

That danged bubble is holding strong!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

Got home yesterday to 1 & 2/10's of rain, on the way out this morning, it was registering 2 & 1/10th's!  I'll take it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

We received a much needed 3.3" of the wet stuff..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We received a much needed 3.3" of the wet stuff..



3 and 2/10" at da cafe. Had to backwash the pool TWICE.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Got home yesterday to 1 & 2/10's of rain, on the way out this morning, it was registering 2 & 1/10th's!  I'll take it!



How are you getting it and it missing us? Got to add water to the pool.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> How are you getting it and it missing us? Got to add water to the pool.


 If you get it, it misses me, if I get it, it misses you........... HHHhhmmmmm...............


----------



## Wade Chandler (Oct 2, 2012)

Got exactly .03 at my dad's farm in Burke county.  Planted food plots on Sunday with the prediction of a good soaking rain.  Now it looks like they will have to go a long while with no water. . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

Moderate temps this week. This cold front was nothing special, but next week !!!!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Oct 2, 2012)

Any chance of rain over in east central ga with that next front MC?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

Wade Chandler said:


> Any chance of rain over in east central ga with that next front MC?



Not looking too promising at the moment. We'll see how the models change as we approach the weekend.


----------



## Bigtalker (Oct 2, 2012)

I dumped 4.5 inches out of my rain gauge last night at 8:30 and dumped another 4 inches out this morning in Buford. We had a flood!


----------



## DDD (Oct 2, 2012)

Lake Lanier has come up a foot and a half since Sunday!!!  WOOO WEEE!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

DDD said:


> Lake Lanier has come up a foot and a half since Sunday!!!  WOOO WEEE!!!



They got dumped on up there. Once all of the run-off is done it will be interesting to see the total gains.


----------



## DDD (Oct 2, 2012)

The flash flooding we got in Dacula was outrageous.  When I got home my rain gauge was running over... I dumped it out and got 2.1" more after 6PM!  Insane!

11 Alive is reporting it is the biggest rainfall we have had since the floods of 2009.  

The lift that we got on top of us along with the rainfall rates was just a really good set up.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Ohhh Miiiiguelllll.................. now, 'bout the weather down this way tonight............ the rain gonna let up or keep coming down?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ohhh Miiiiguelllll.................. now, 'bout the weather down this way tonight............ the rain gonna let up or keep coming down?



50% chance of T-storms. Keep an eye peeled.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 50% chance of T-storms. Keep an eye peeled.


last  night of little kid games!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

Enjoy the cooler temps this week. They are NOT here to stay..

Got a couple of CME alerts this evening, I am hoping solar activity will pick up and change this long range forecast.


----------



## DDD (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Enjoy the cooler temps this week. They are NOT here to stay..
> 
> Got a couple of CME alerts this evening, I am hoping solar activity will pick up and change this long range forecast.



What you talking about Willis?  I just rolled through the maps and I see nuttn.


----------



## savreds (Oct 7, 2012)

DDD said:


> What you talking about Willis?  I just rolled through the maps and I see nuttn.



He might still be playing the presidential debate drinking game!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

DDD said:


> What you talking about Willis?  I just rolled through the maps and I see nuttn.



Better roll again fluffy. We'll be back in the 80's around in another week or so if this pattern doesn't change.


----------



## DDD (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better roll again fluffy. We'll be back in the 80's around in another week or so if this pattern doesn't change.



80° and no humidity is very nice... I thought you were talking 90's

It might crack 80 by Friday, but looks like it will drop back down in the 70's for highs next week.


----------



## DDD (Oct 8, 2012)

Also, the "Tommy Hunter  Gwinnett County District 3 King"

wedge will be in full effect today.  Could see record Low High's for the state.  It may not get out of the 50's today in some sections in the E / NE.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

DDD said:


> 80° and no humidity is very nice... I thought you were talking 90's
> 
> It might crack 80 by Friday, but looks like it will drop back down in the 70's for highs next week.


70's for highs are comfy to me, it hits that 80 mark and I'm ready to move again. The models have adjusted some from the earlier run I was looking at with the west getting hammered with cold air, hopefully on the subsequent runs we'll see it sliding our way. A few more CME's certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## savreds (Oct 8, 2012)

Finally got a cooler night here on da coast... 70 degrees at 11:00 AM with a nice NE breeze!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

savreds said:


> Finally got a cooler night here on da coast... 70 degrees at 11:00 AM with a nice NE breeze!



Noon thirty here in Monroe, Ga. Only 59 degrees. Come on up, we got room..


----------



## savreds (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Noon thirty here in Monroe, Ga. Only 59 degrees. Come on up, we got room..



I plan on doing just that in about a month... on the bike!  
 I want to ride some of the forest service roads and maybe even camp a couple of nights.


----------



## david w. (Oct 8, 2012)

Feels GREAT GREAT outside. I'm ready for it to come and stay awhile.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

very nice out this morning.....thankya Lord!


----------



## savreds (Oct 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> very nice out this morning.....thankya Lord!



X2

A very damp and windy upper 50's on da coast. It was actually cool riding the bike in to work this mornin' !


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 9, 2012)

Whens the next chance fer rain ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2012)

A persimmon from my area down here that I split yesterday. Blurry picture, but it clearly shows a spoon. Maybe we will have a cold winter. I surely hope so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

Haven't split any of mine yet, but everybody else is showin spoons too. I guess this is the year we find out how smart persimmons are.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> A persimmon from my area down here that I split yesterday. Blurry picture, but it clearly shows a spoon. Maybe we will have a cold winter. I surely hope so.



I got spoons in mine also... hope its cold,cold,cold!!


cool 48 on the hill in north paulding this mornin...


----------



## DDD (Oct 10, 2012)

Need to know if the deer have fat on them this year.

Back 2 years ago, everybody and their brother was commenting on how much fat the deer had on them.

Also, if anyone sees an Indian with his ear to the ground, pull over and ask him how many snow days we get this year.


----------



## DDD (Oct 12, 2012)

Rain is moving in from the North.  It was not expected to make it this far south.  Hardly any of the models had rain here simply because the air has been so dry.

However, the lower levels have gotten saturated an the it has held together way better than any model had it pegged.

I was shocked to get rained on this morning on the way to the office.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 13, 2012)

DDD said:


> Rain is moving in from the North.  It was not expected to make it this far south.  Hardly any of the models had rain here simply because the air has been so dry.
> 
> However, the lower levels have gotten saturated an the it has held together way better than any model had it pegged.
> 
> I was shocked to get rained on this morning on the way to the office.



Proof that 0% is not! Still had to get the sprikler out to water the grass seed. Need more rain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

Might get a little bumpy tonight if you are under one of these cells as they move through late tonight / early in the morning. Chances are low, but I wouldn't count out a little wind and lightning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like that Tornado Warning in Eastern Ms. was for good reason.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 14, 2012)

Man we need some rain in middle ga! Hope we get wet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

kevincox said:


> Man we need some rain in middle ga! Hope we get wet



Just hope that's all you get. A second report of damage came out of that cell in MS just a few minutes ago.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2012)

If this line stays together, it looks like it will rough in North Georgia about 1-2 or so.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder if the NHC will retire the name sandy after this?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 30, 2012)

When will the winds die down IMBY?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> When will the winds die down IMBY?



They'll be tapering off a little each day until we get down to about  6mph breeze on Saturday.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They'll be tapering off a little each day until we get down to about  6mph breeze on Saturday.



ThanKs! Still  fer rain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> ThanKs! Still  fer rain!



Monday night around midnight our chances go up for a shower (more of a late fall cold sprinkle than good rain) and persist through the day on Monday. Don't count on much though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

Had to bump this thread up just to increase exposure to the severe weather about to happen over the next couple of days. 

Folks, please pay attention to your local forecasters, weather radios, keep an eye on the sky and an ear open. We have a very rare winter severe weather outbreak about to jump all over us and it has the potential to flat our ruin Christmas for a bunch of folks. 

There will be torndado's, there will be strong winds, and there will be damage. I don't know any other way to put it to get your attention.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks, I hope that y'all will be able to keep us updated.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There will be torndado's, there will be strong winds, and there will be damage. I don't know any other way to put it to get your attention.





Have Dagmar Midcap come to my house and tell me in person.


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 24, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Have Dagmar Midcap come to my house and tell me in person.



I miss Dagmar.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Dec 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had to bump this thread up just to increase exposure to the severe weather about to happen over the next couple of days.
> 
> Folks, please pay attention to your local forecasters, weather radios, keep an eye on the sky and an ear open. We have a very rare winter severe weather outbreak about to jump all over us and it has the potential to flat our ruin Christmas for a bunch of folks.
> 
> There will be torndado's, there will be strong winds, and there will be damage. I don't know any other way to put it to get your attention.



You have our attention down here in Troup County and we appreciate all you do to be helpful toward everyone else in the area.  Merry Christmas my friend!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

You guys hang tight. This rain we are getting today has nothing to do with the pandemonium to come tomorrow. Our storm maker is still in the mountains of Colorado, but when it bails out into the plains and starts spinning up, believe me that DDD or I, or maybe both, will be giving you as accurate of information as we can as this system develops.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 24, 2012)

savreds said:


> I plan on doing just that in about a month... on the bike!
> I want to ride some of the forest service roads and maybe even camp a couple of nights.



Was that you in Dawson forest awhile back?


----------



## savreds (Dec 24, 2012)

Unfortunately no, it's hard to have any fun like that working 12-13 hr days and there have been way to many and no break in sight for a while either. 
Thank goodness I have a job, unlike so many unfortunate folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

savreds said:


> Unfortunately no, it's hard to have any fun like that working 12-13 hr days and there have been way to many and no break in sight for a while either.
> Thank goodness I have a job, unlike so many unfortunate folks!



You need to be keeping a heads up on Wednesday as well. It'll be working your way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

I know this is not what the folks in SOWEGA want to see, but this is what's being discussed. *Please note, this discussion is for the current system moving through Ga, not for the one coming in tomorrow afternoon and evening. *



MESOSCALE DISCUSSION 2202
   NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
   1146 AM CST MON DEC 24 2012

   AREAS AFFECTED...SERN AL/FL PANHANDLE/FAR SWRN GA

   CONCERNING...SEVERE POTENTIAL...WATCH UNLIKELY 

   VALID 241746Z - 241915Z

   PROBABILITY OF WATCH ISSUANCE...5 PERCENT

   SUMMARY...A FEW STRONGER TO SEVERE STORMS ARE POSSIBLE THIS
   AFTERNOON ACROSS SERN AL...MUCH OF THE FL PANHANDLE INTO FAR SWRN
   GA.  OVERALL EXPECTED THREAT COVERAGE IS FORECAST TO REMAIN TOO
   LIMITED TO SUPPORT A WW ISSUANCE.

   DISCUSSION...TRENDS IN MID-LATE MORNING OBSERVATIONS AND VERTICAL
   WIND PROFILES SHOWED A WARM SECTOR HAD MOVED INLAND ACROSS MUCH OF
   THE FL PANHANDLE AND INTO PARTS OF FAR SOUTH-CENTRAL AND SERN
   AL...AND EVENTUALLY WILL DO SO INTO FAR SWRN GA. LOW LEVEL
   MOISTENING/WARM AIR ADVECTION PER A SWLY STRENGTHENING JET /35-40
   KT/ EXTENDING INTO FAR SERN AL WAS RESULTING IN AT LEAST WEAK
   INSTABILITY /SBCAPE 250-500 J PER KG/.  THIS COMBINED WITH EFFECTIVE
   BULK SHEAR OF 50-60 KT PER A WLY MIDLEVEL JET EXCEEDING 50
   KT...WITHIN THE BASE OF A PROGRESSIVE SRN APPALACHIANS SHORTWAVE
   TROUGH...WILL MAINTAIN THE POTENTIAL FOR STORM ORGANIZATION THIS
   AFTERNOON.  

   AT 1730Z...REGIONAL RADAR IMAGERY/LIGHTNING DATA SHOWED A BROKEN
   LINE OF TSTMS /PRIMARILY SFC-BASED ACROSS THE DISCUSSION AREA/
   EXTENDING FROM THE NORTH CENTRAL GULF OF MEXICO THROUGH THE FAR WRN
   FL PANHANDLE INTO SERN AL.  THE NERN EXTENT OF THESE STORMS WERE
   LIKELY ELEVATED NNE OF THE WARM FRONT WHICH EXTENDED SEWD FROM NEAR
   KMGM TO W OF KTLH.  THE STRONGEST STORMS /WITH SUSTAINED UPDRAFTS
   PER CAPPI DATA/ WERE DETECTED MOVING INTO SERN AL AND ADJACENT SWRN
   GA...WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR SUPERCELLS GIVEN THE STRONGER SHEAR. 
   SFC-1 KM SHEAR OF 20-30 KT SUGGESTS LOW LEVEL ROTATION IS POSSIBLE. 
   THUS...IN ADDITION TO LOCALLY STRONGER WIND GUSTS...A BRIEF TORNADO
   THREAT CANNOT BE RULED OUT.

   THE EWD MOVEMENT OF THE LINE /WHICH LIKELY DELINEATED THE SRN-SWRN
   EXTENT OF THE PROGRESSIVE SHORTWAVE TROUGH/ IS EXPECTED TO REACH
   SWRN GA BETWEEN 20-21Z. THIS TIMING SUGGESTS IT SHOULD BE MOVING
   FARTHER AWAY FROM THE NERN EXTENT OF GREATER INSTABILITY EXTENDING
   INTO SERN AL AND CENTRAL PARTS OF THE FL PANHANDLE.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't like the timing of this event tomorrow. According to this map we will be seeing the worst weather moving in between midnight and 2 am Wednesday morning. Not my idea of fun.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad tonight is my last night on shift for 4 nights.

B.Sm.will be on when this mess hits


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 24, 2012)

The updated map of the severe percentage just consumed my home in the 30% area.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2012)

I`ll be watchin`...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

Greene728 said:


> The updated map of the severe percentage just consumed my home in the 30% area.......



With that kind of luck, better not play the lottery. Here's the map over here to keep us up to date with discussion.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 24, 2012)

STRONG WINDS IN THE MID AND UPPER LEVELS /70-90 KT AT 500 MB AND
   110+ KT AT 250 MB/ WILL RESULT IN DEEP LAYER SHEAR SUPPORTIVE OF
   ROTATING UPDRAFTS...INCLUDING ELEVATED SUPERCELLS NORTH OF THE WARM
   FRONT. AS THE DAY PROGRESSES...FORCED ASCENT ALONG THE ADVANCING
   COLD FRONT IS EXPECTED TO RESULT IN QLCS DEVELOPMENT CONTAINING
   EMBEDDED FAST-MOVING BOW ECHOES AND POSSIBLE
   SUPERCELLS/MESO-VORTICES AS IT MOVES EWD ACROSS LA AND THE SRN HALF
   OF SRN MS.  THERE WILL ALSO BE CONTINUED POTENTIAL FOR A FEW
   DISCRETE SUPERCELLS IN THE WARM SECTOR AND ALONG THE WARM FRONT
   AHEAD OF THE QLCS.  LOW LCL HEIGHTS AND CLOCKWISE TURNING LOW LEVEL
   HODOGRAPHS /SRH VALUES OF 200-400 M2 PER S2/ INDICATE POTENTIAL FOR
   TORNADIC SUPERCELLS.  THE POSSIBILITY EXISTS FOR SEVERAL LONG-TRACK
   STRONG TORNADOES ASSOCIATED WITH ANY LONG-LIVED FAST-MOVING
   SUPERCELLS...ALONG WITH MORE WIDESPREAD DAMAGING WINDS ALONG THE
   MOST INTENSE PARTS OF THE BOWING QLCS.  DESPITE GRADUALLY DECREASING
   INSTABILITY AS BOUNDARY LAYER COOLING OCCURS AFTER DARK...A SEVERE
   THREAT IS EXPECTED TO SPREAD EWD/NEWD ACROSS PARTS OF AL...SRN TN
   AND WRN GA DURING THE NIGHT AS THE SYSTEM CONTINUES TO STRENGTHEN.



MC,
I just saw this on NOAA.
Whenever I see the words "several strong long track tornadoes" and "strengthening moving into GA" needless to say its concerning.
Do you agree with this at all??? This almost sounds like 4-27-11 all over again except during the winter.... Scary stuff!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Dec 24, 2012)

*I give up...*

4-27-11 was supposed to be a generational event. Now less than two years later here it comes again. Every update I read says stronger, strengthening, long track tornadoes and at night. I'm so tired of this crap we have to constantly be on guard for tornadoes and during the winter. Before any other updates come out that specifically says everyone will die, I'm going to go ahead and call the funeral home and make a reservation for early Wednesday morning. At least I'm planning ahead and going off the increasing strengthening of every update is survival even possible for anyone in the south east?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 24, 2012)

I think I'll nap tomorrow evening. Watch the weather.  If its done by 2 or 3 am. I can still get down to hunt. I hope everyone stays safe!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I think I'll nap tomorrow evening. Watch the weather.  If its done by 2 or 3 am. I can still get down to hunt. I hope everyone stays safe!!! Merry Christmas!



It might be 2 to 3 am before it gets going good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2012)

Cleared up here now. Kinda like the calm before the storm...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I think I'll nap tomorrow evening. Watch the weather.  If its done by 2 or 3 am. I can still get down to hunt. I hope everyone stays safe!!! Merry Christmas!





What county you huntin` in down this way?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

Greene728 said:


> MC,
> I just saw this on NOAA.
> Whenever I see the words "several strong long track tornadoes" and "strengthening moving into GA" needless to say its concerning.
> Do you agree with this at all??? This almost sounds like 4-27-11 all over again except during the winter.... Scary stuff!


I don't generally associate winter time meso events with "long track" tornadoes like I would the spring events such as you quoted above. There is an added set of dynamics that make conditions more favorable for long track cells on the ground during the spring.



TurkeyKiller12 said:


> 4-27-11 was supposed to be a generational event. Now less than two years later here it comes again. Every update I read says stronger, strengthening, long track tornadoes and at night. I'm so tired of this crap we have to constantly be on guard for tornadoes and during the winter. Before any other updates come out that specifically says everyone will die, I'm going to go ahead and call the funeral home and make a reservation for early Wednesday morning. At least I'm planning ahead and going off the increasing strengthening of every update is survival even possible for anyone in the south east?



Not sure where you heard all of that, but suit yourself.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Dec 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't generally associate winter time meso events with "long track" tornadoes like I would the spring events such as you quoted above. There is an added set of dynamics that make conditions more favorable for long track cells on the ground during the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you heard all of that, but suit yourself.



Since 7 am yesterday every update out of the spann camp and SPC has been doom and gloom. The area I live in wasn't in the "hatched" area now it's pretty close if not in it. At some point you have to ask yourself why, why this area of the country constantly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Since 7 am yesterday every update out of the spann camp and SPC has been doom and gloom. The area I live in wasn't in the "hatched" area now it's pretty close if not in it. At some point you have to ask yourself why, why this area of the country constantly.



If any other met was screaming that message I'd be skeptical. James Spann is one man I don't second guess, ever. It could be he is being very blunt about the situation in an effort to get folks attention that might be otherwise wrapped up in Christmas gatherings and such, and not really paying the impending weather any mind. (just like my BnL wasn't).


----------



## savreds (Dec 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to be keeping a heads up on Wednesday as well. It'll be working your way.



Will do... the local weather guy just said that he didn't think we would see any "severe" weather but I take that with a grain of salt!
I DON'T think I'll be riding the bike to work on Wednesday though, just in case!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What county you huntin` in down this way?


Southern Crisp co. I've been there before in tornados. Just a few yrs ago. They went just south an north of us. That's was not fun!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Southern Crisp co. I've been there before in tornados. Just a few yrs ago. They went just south an north of us. That's was not fun!!





Couple of miles from my house. And right in the crosshairs of this weather. If you want me to let you know when the coast is clear, let me know.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm starting to worry that I might get called into work tomorrow night if things start to hit the fan. I'll be awake all night tomorrow night anyways but I might have to catch a nap tomorrow afternoon just in case.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hugh, is this going to be a wide spread event or are there any areas that are going to be more prone to the severa outbreak?  I did look at the map but was curious what it is going to look like as it moves in to GA.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Couple of miles from my house. And right in the crosshairs of this weather. If you want me to let you know when the coast is clear, let me know.


Thanks but Im gonna wait till its over to head down. Just never know. I might be needed up here. Im hoping all these weather folks are wrong but they usually ain't


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

whitetaco02 said:


> Hugh, is this going to be a wide spread event or are there any areas that are going to be more prone to the severa outbreak?  I did look at the map but was curious what it is going to look like as it moves in to GA.



Nobody is safe in this one.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nobody is safe in this one.



I've been warning people on Facebook and in person about this.  I've been telling them it may be as bad the spring outbreak of tornadoes spring before last.   I'd rather tell them the sky is falling and it not be than tell them it won't be that bad all Hades breaks loose.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 24, 2012)

Dense Fog Advisories . . . 

Ya'll travel safely & be careful out there.



http://www.wunderground.com/severe.asp?region=se&setprefs.0.key=SVRMAP&setprefs.0.val=se&MR=1 

Updated: 4:45 AM GMT on December 25, 2012











 Dense Fog Advisory



http://weatherforyou.com/reports/index.php?forecast=pass&pass=warningmap&state=ga 












http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/christmas-day-severe-weather-o/3036203 

Christmas Day Tornadoes: Southeast Texas to Florida

December 24, 2012; 12:55 PM


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2012)

Yep,it was a slow drive into work tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

OK boys and girls, here's this mornings forecast. It pretty much hasn't changed. Some would think the best thing we have going for us is cloud cover keeping the sun from heating things up in advance of this system. Quite the opposite is true, because our clouds are laying on the ground (pea soup fog) which means the sun will burn it off, turning it into a hot soupy mess in the atmosphere, just primed and waiting for some sharp cold air to collide with it. Add in a good SW moist Gulf air flow and we have a recipe for bad stuff. 

I hope and pray none of this develops and that we get a little rain here and there in the overnight hours, but my gut won't let my brain believe any of that for one minute, so y'all please be safe in your travels to visit friends and family.

Here are a couple of pics for your viewing enjoyment. The first is the NOAA convective outlook, and remember, anything over 2% is bad. Also remember, this map will be moving eastward as the system does, so just because you aren't under the worst parts of it, be patient, they will come to you in the overnight hours. 

The second pic is a screen shot of WeatherTaps predictive radar that I didn't some sketching on to show you why we are telling you this is so bad. In the bottom right hand corner is a simple sketch showing how the cold air and the warm air will interact to create rotation. This rotation will be horizontal, now if you look at the main pic and notice the directions of the cold air vs the warm air then you will see another dimension of directional flow, which will (from time to time) aid that same horizontal rotation in going vertical, and that is when bad things will happen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

I just plugged into the Texas radar to see how WS Euclid is developing. I HAVE NEVER, EVER seen lightning like this in my life on a radar shot. This is one big nasty very powerful storm system moving our way. FYI, this is zoomed out as far as I can on the page.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 25, 2012)

TTT This looks serious folks. I just checked the safe room. When will this become a problem in Lagrange Hugh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> TTT This looks serious folks. I just checked the safe room. When will this become a problem in Lagrange Hugh?



I would imagine around late afternoon Dave, but then, SW Bama already is getting good lightning and storms. They just issues a Torn. Watch for La. and have already had two Torn warnings down there. 

Here's the SE Ms / SW Al radar I'm watching right now.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks, just changed hunting plans.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> Thanks, just changed hunting plans.



They will be feeding hard ahead of this one, but staying in the thick stuff ready to hunker down. If you have a place you could go with a quick exit strategy it might be a productive day.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2012)

Its only 48 here. Sun is not burning fog away to fast. Is that good?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Its only 48 here. Sun is not burning fog away to fast. Is that good?



No. This is a very thick layer of fog. Nothing good will come of today's weather, unless you hunt hard ahead of the system moving in and happen to catch big boy feeding.  Heavy fog = no breeze = scent supression = the ability to get in tight with them.


----------



## savreds (Dec 25, 2012)

57 and pea-soup thick fog here on da coast. I can barely see the marsh across the road.
Turned on the Weather Channel while we were opening presents and they showed all of the lightening strikes, 24,000 per hour they claimed.  
 Hope y'all are having a Merry Christmas and everyone stay safe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Current rad/watch/conv. region.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Watching a Rad Vel 1 view of what looks to be a tornado on the ground just SE of Collins Ms. NWS hasn't called it yet, but my shot sure does look like there is a debris ball in this screen shot. See cell N3


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2012)

As fast as this system is coming across Alabama now,how will that affect the severity?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Jeff Raines said:


> As fast as this system is coming across Alabama now,how will that affect the severity?



This is just a few cells wayyy out in front of the main system.
Patience.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is just a few cells wayyy out in front of the main system.
> Patience.



Gotcha.....I been watching that thing grow all night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Jeff Raines said:


> Gotcha.....I been watching that thing grow all night



Go look at the cells and warning areas just NE of College Station.

Ahight, gotta do the family thing for an hour or so. Be back to chase radar's in a few.


----------



## LadyGunner (Dec 25, 2012)

is http://www.wunderground.com  the best radar to check?

Thanks for updating this thread


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 25, 2012)

It sure is awful cool and wintry like here to imagine severe weather later on today. 48 and foggy/misty conditions just doesn't sream tornado. Weird weather for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2012)

Gettin` a little bit darker down this way. And near about 62 degrees.


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all you guys. Stay alert, but enjoy the day!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2012)

And the rain has commenced.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> And the rain has commenced.


just got a quick shower here too..........


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 25, 2012)

LadyGunner said:


> is http://www.wunderground.com  the best radar to check?
> 
> Thanks for updating this thread



I'm sure the weather guys will be in here to give their opinion but I've found wunderground radar to be more accurate when zooming in then any others.  It seems to be very accurate in showing the direction also.


----------



## waddler (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like a White Christmas for Hunter. 

http://www.wunderground.com/US/AR/034.html#WIN


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Just a little spinny thing out of La. 
#1 showing all of the lightning with these cells
#2 lightning turned off showing the TVS
#3 data / destinations / timing of TVS


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2012)

We`ve been gettin` a good rain here for a while, but it is plumb still out there. Not enough breeze to faze a gnat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ve been gettin` a good rain here for a while, but it is plumb still out there. Not enough breeze to faze a gnat.



Just a little shower. We still have a ways to go before that stuff back in La / Ms gets to us.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a little shower. We still have a ways to go before that stuff back in La / Ms gets to us.
> 
> View attachment 706532





Dang, that looks like it`s gonna hit us after dark. I`m not particular fond of that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, that looks like it`s gonna hit us after dark. I`m not particular fond of that.



Nope, me either. Looks like the Tornado Warning has been extended over into SW Bama.


----------



## Foxmeister (Dec 25, 2012)

Any idea how this will effect the Cleveland/Helen area?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2012)

Still 48 here. Been 48 everytime I've looked today. That's gotta be good ain't it? It gonna flurry behind this monster?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Foxmeister said:


> Any idea how this will effect the Cleveland/Helen area?



Here's the midnight to 8am meso areas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

For my friends in SOWEGA, it keeps sliding your way, ever so slowly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For my friends in SOWEGA, it keeps sliding your way, ever so slowly.
> 
> View attachment 706549





Yep. We ready as we can get.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, that looks like it`s gonna hit us after dark. I`m not particular fond of that.



Dang. Sure does. Guess I'll have to get a nap in so I can pull an all nighter. I hate middle of the night storms. Gotta talk Rob into lettin' the dogs come inside. If we're gonna have trees fallin', I don't want to risk leavin' them in the kennels.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Here's the current damage report locations. We are 4 spinny things away from the 1969 record of 12.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the good map updates MC. 


I've been seeing this Georgia storm arrival map all day on the weather channel & finally found it online so I'll embed it for a future approx. timeline reference. Sorry it does not have South Georgia but maybe someone can find & post the rest of the map for S. GA folks. 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5.110689.114256800495&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Thanks for the good map updates MC.
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this Georgia storm arrival map on the weather channel & finally found it online so I'll embed it for a future approx. timeline reference. Sorry it does not have South Georgia but maybe someone can find & post the rest of the map for S. GA folks.
> ...


 could ya show more of the southern zone please?!?!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 25, 2012)

wife's friend is between Mobile and Biloxi on I-10 headed to Diamondhead.  She has no idea whats she's headed into.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Thanks for the good map updates MC.
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this Georgia storm arrival map all day on the weather channel & finally found it online so I'll embed it for a future approx. timeline reference. Sorry it does not have South Georgia but maybe someone can find & post the rest of the map for S. GA folks.
> ...



That map is wrong.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> wife's friend is between Mobile and Biloxi on I-10 headed to Diamondhead.  She has no idea whats she's headed into.



No she doesn't. Right now is a very bad time to be on the highway down there.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That map is wrong.



Thanks.  It was posted 7-hours ago.  Maybe they created it early this morning or yesterday so maybe the timeline map changed.  If you have the correct updated map for us, then hope you have time to post it.  Appreciate all your work, contributions, & efforts.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Dec 25, 2012)

Miquel, What time period are we looking at for peak impact times around the Troup, Lagrange, Columbus, Pine Mountain Areas? And by the way are you still keeping a eye on the 5th though the seventh of Jan. as far as the possible Ice you referenced a few days back?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Thanks.  Maybe they created it early this morning or yesterday so maybe the timeline map changed.  If you have the correct updated map for us, then hope you have time to post it.  Appreciate all your work, contributions, & efforts.



There map is correct in so much as the arrival of the actual cold front in our state is concerned, but severe weather will be entering the SW portion of the state first, and long before that timeline. Them posting that information for folks wondering when storms will hit is misleading.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

WoodsmanEd said:


> Miquel, What time period are we looking at for peak impact times around the Troup, Lagrange, Columbus, Pine Mountain Areas? And by the way are you still keeping a eye on the 5th though the seventh of Jan. as far as the possible Ice you referenced a few days back?



I'm not sure I understand your use of the phrase "peak impact". Not to be crass but this isn't a landfalling Hurricane where we can say what time the eye will arrive, but will have many rogue cells ahead of the actual cold front, and their location and timing is random at best. 

Murphy's Law says about the time you get good and asleep something will get your attention.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 25, 2012)

MC, what are the chances of this storm petering out and us not getting as much as anticipated?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 25, 2012)

lucky me I've been sleeping half the day because a stomach virus hit me this morning about 5 AM.  That just means I'll be rested to stay up and keep an eye on things.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

Saw this on the Drudge Report . . . 

Also for those with any interest in Jim Cantore . . . 



http://houston.cbslocal.com/2012/12/25/winter-storms-tornado-threats-for-christmas-in-u-s/ 

Cantore Warns This *Could Be ‘Worst Tornado Outbreak On Christmas Day In History’*

December 25, 2012 1:38 PM 


"A strong storm system that moved across Texas on Christmas Day spawned at least three tornadoes, severe thunderstorms and brisk winds that knocked down trees, killing one person near Houston."

“I know you are busy (with) friends & family, but please be vigilant to what may be the worst tornado outbreak on Christmas Day in history,” Cantore said on Twitter.

"Ten storm systems in the last 50 years have spawned at least one Christmastime tornado with winds of 113 mph or more in the South, said Chris Vaccaro, a National Weather Service spokesman in Washington, via email."

"The most lethal were the storms of Dec. 24-26, 1982, when 29 tornadoes in Oklahoma, Missouri, Arkansas, Tennessee and Mississippi killed three people and injured 32; and those of Dec. 24-25, 1964, when two people were killed and about 30 people injured by 14 tornadoes in seven states."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

whitetaco02 said:


> MC, what are the chances of this storm petering out and us not getting as much as anticipated?



I'm certainly not counting on that.



lbzdually said:


> lucky me I've been sleeping half the day because a stomach virus hit me this morning about 5 AM.  That just means I'll be rested to stay up and keep an eye on things.



Sorry you're battling that bug. Maybe it will get exciting on the radar and take your mind off of it later on.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not sure I understand your use of the phrase "peak impact". Not to be crass but this isn't a landfalling Hurricane where we can say what time the eye will arrive, but will have many rogue cells ahead of the actual cold front, and their location and timing is random at best.
> 
> Murphy's Law says about the time you get good and asleep something will get your attention.



Fair enough, I should have worded it better and that is the point with little kids in the house I have to be their protector and if I was to dismiss the fact that this is going to arrive and possibly impact my family and myself then we as a parent have failed in our duties to our children.  Thank you my friend for going the extra mile to keep us all imformed and verbaly correct as well......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Now up to 12 tornado reports on Christmas Day. The 1969 record is 12. Of course, NWS will have to verify each of them over the next week or so, but the worst part is, we aren't done yet.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There map is correct in so much as the arrival of the actual cold front in our state is concerned, but severe weather will be entering the SW portion of the state first, and long before that timeline. Them posting that information for folks wondering when storms will hit is misleading.



Ken Cook on Fox 5 TV Atlanta Weather reports the severe storm system is moving faster & currently is on track to arrive in Lagrange, GA by 9pm tonight but right now the Atlanta metro area is still in the cooler sector ahead of the warm front which keeps us safer as long as we remain in the cooler sector which may not last much longer as the warm front lifts northward.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Dec 25, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Ken Cook on Fox 5 TV Atlanta Weather reports the severe storm system is moving faster & currently is on track to arrive in Lagrange, GA by 9pm tonight but right now the Atlanta metro area is still in the cooler sector ahead of the warm front which keeps us safer as long as we remain in the cooler sector which may not last much longer as the warm front lifts northward.



Thank you Sir, I appreciate that.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Dec 25, 2012)

We have had bad stroms here at the house in the past where things got really hairy....QUICK.....So it is true it makes you gun shy when these terrible acts of Mother Nature rears her ugly head.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

Just saw this new recent update . . . 



http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0697.html 

Severe Thunderstorm Watch 697 

URGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
   SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WATCH NUMBER 697
   NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
   440 PM CST TUE DEC 25 2012 

THE NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER HAS ISSUED A
   SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WATCH FOR PORTIONS OF 

          NORTH CENTRAL ALABAMA

   EFFECTIVE THIS TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING FROM 440 PM UNTIL
   800 PM CST.

   HAIL TO 0.5 INCH IN DIAMETER...THUNDERSTORM WIND GUSTS TO 70
   MPH...AND DANGEROUS LIGHTNING ARE POSSIBLE IN THESE AREAS.









OR 

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ 

Current Convective Watches 

Updated:  Tue Dec 25 23:06:09 UTC 2012


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Ken Cook on Fox 5 TV Atlanta Weather reports the severe storm system is moving faster & currently is on track to arrive in Lagrange, GA by 9pm tonight but right now the Atlanta metro area is still in the cooler sector ahead of the warm front which keeps us safer as long as we remain in the cooler sector which may not last much longer as the warm front lifts northward.



Again, Ken is giving bad information. The key component to creating the bad weather is temperature differential, not so much a warm front lift scenario as in the spring time. When the air behind the approaching front is 20+ degrees cooler than the temps ahead of it, and the flow from behind is being pushed by faster winds and at a 90+ degree angle to the Southerly flow from the gulf then you have a setup that forces lift of the air mass ahead of it, and the differing directional airflows create rotation. 

Sometimes I think it would be better if these MSM weather entertainers just didn't talk. I can't wait for this system to pass and the cold air to come piling in behind it. I bet Glen Burns spits out the word "graupel" at least 200 times when he covers that radar image.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Again, Ken is giving bad information. The key component to creating the bad weather is temperature differential, not so much a warm front lift scenario as in the spring time. When the air behind the approaching front is 20+ degrees cooler than the temps ahead of it, and the flow from behind is being pushed by faster winds and at a 90+ degree angle to the Southerly flow from the gulf then you have a setup that forces lift of the air mass ahead of it, and the differing directional airflows create rotation.
> 
> Sometimes I think it would be better if these MSM weather entertainers just didn't talk. I can't wait for this system to pass and the cold air to come piling in behind it. I bet Glen Burns spits out the word "graupel" at least 200 times when he covers that radar image.



Glad we have you hanging out with us forum folks to straighten out any MSM confusion.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Glad we have you hanging out with us forum folks to straighten out any MSM confusion.



I do believe the folks in SOWEGA will have it much worse than us, but even a gust front as the tail end of this system moves through can take down a few trees, regardless of temps.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do believe the folks in SOWEGA will have it much worse than us, but even a gust front as the tail end of this system moves through can take down a few trees, regardless of temps.





I`ll probably stay up till this is over or I fall out. Or get blowed out in the Muckalee swamp.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Preliminary Tornado report is now 13


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Got a nasty cell on radar showing TVS just north of Ozark Al heading towards Union Springs. This is the same group of cells that earned a touchdown report in Coffee. I'm switching over to the Ft. Rucker radar to monitor the cells fixing to cross the line and give Albany fits.


----------



## Turk (Dec 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll probably stay up till this is over or I fall out. Or get blowed out in the Muckalee swamp.


I'll probably be workin if it gets that bad cuz, so I'll drag you out!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll probably stay up till this is over or I fall out. Or get blowed out in the Muckalee swamp.


 I think I'm gonna be right here with you, I'm off the next 3 days, so no time clocks to punch............ was just settin out on the side porch a bit ago, all the dogs & one cat, enjoying the night & *WHAAAAMMMM*........... rotten limb fell outta the tree & onto one of the storage buildings, no damage but man, I got 3 dogs ON ALERT!!
Shuggums, thanks so much for your updates!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Just to head this one off at the pass, and before it gets out of hand; There was a Facebook picture circulating a little over an hour ago showing a large tornado that was supposedly in Mobile Alabama. At the time I was sent it there was not even so much as a thunderstorm in Mobile and I can find no credible news source that can confirm it. The NWS tornado reports I am monitoring are current as of 10 minutes ago and they have no valid report of any tornado in Mobile listed on their map, and they are staying very current. 

Until conclusive and credible evidence to the contrary comes out, I suggest that folks to not pass any emails or texts, or even Facebook photos forward perpetuating this report.


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2012)

The Mobile, AL tornado was on radar on the weather channel about an hour ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Now up to 15. Notice, no red T over Mobile.


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hugh, Gonna owe you a gravy biscuit or three after tonight....


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel I believe you, I was just giving you the source.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

mountainpass said:


> The Mobile, AL tornado was on radar on the weather channel about an hour ago.



That is interesting, because when the report came out I was also looking at the radar and there was nothing there, as well, as you can see on the NWS current report, there was no tornado in Mobile. I've been wrong before, but thus far this one isn't bearing out. There was a tornado warning in the Mobile area, but nothing above a Meso 3 ever developed and I never saw a TVS and report of even a funnel. I find it hard to believe that the NWS missed this one (if it bears out in ground truth) with all of the podunk nowhere reports they have listed.


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/50294168



> There are several reports of damage throughout the Mobile area after witnesses reported seeing a tornado in the Port City Christmas Day. The storms come one week after an EF1 tornado touched down in the area causing much destruction in the area.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

mountainpass said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/50294168



Not saying it didn't happen, but it sure does seem odd that the NWS can't confirm it, and they get their reports from all of the LEO and EMA agencies. I still smell a skunk on this one. And I certainly don't trust MSNBC, the haters of those evil AR rifles.


----------



## spotman (Dec 25, 2012)

How far north do you think the warm front gets up into Georgia before the main line of storms get here?


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I still smell a skunk on this one. And I certainly don't trust MSNBC, the haters of those evil AR rifles.



Don't get me started....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> could ya show more of the southern zone please?!?!



Sorry, that's all 11Alive Atlanta TV folks offered that I could find.  Wish they would include ya'll more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2012)

Turk said:


> I'll probably be workin if it gets that bad cuz, so I'll drag you out!





Many thanks, Cuz! Gonna be a long night. You be safe if you got to get out in it.


----------



## Battlewagon (Dec 25, 2012)

Bunch of info on the supposed Mobile touchdown here

http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index....national-winter-storm-dec-25-28/page__st__315


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Battlewagon said:


> Bunch of info on the supposed Mobile touchdown here
> 
> http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index....national-winter-storm-dec-25-28/page__st__315



Guys, I'm not saying it didn't happen. What I'm saying is that I find it extremely odd that out of the many many reports out in the middle of podunk nowhere of a downed tree on a powerline, that no report has shown up, or been able to verify as ground truth in Mobile. 

I am a certified storm spotter. If I call the NWS and report a tree down on a powerline in the middle of nowhere Georgia you will see that report show up on their map. If a LEO or EMA does the same, the same thing will happen. 

All I'm saying is that, when this report started circulating, it was not on the radar and has not been confirmed, nor has the first report shown up on the NWS report map. 

The math on this one just doesn't add up, regardless of the hype. Perhaps facts will come out later that prop it up, but as of right now, the confirmed facts are not there, and I'm not propping any unconfirmed rumors up, and I advise the same to the rest of you.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just to head this one off at the pass, and before it gets out of hand; There was a Facebook picture circulating a little over an hour ago showing a large tornado that was supposedly in Mobile Alabama. At the time I was sent it there was not even so much as a thunderstorm in Mobile and I can find no credible news source that can confirm it. The NWS tornado reports I am monitoring are current as of 10 minutes ago and they have no valid report of any tornado in Mobile listed on their map, and they are staying very current.
> 
> Until conclusive and credible evidence to the contrary comes out, I suggest that folks to not pass any emails or texts, or even Facebook photos forward perpetuating this report.


If it ain't on the radar or you or DDD don't post it, ok & my "gut" don't feel it, I don't pay attention to it..........


BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Sorry, that's all 11Alive Atlanta TV folks offered that I could find.  Wish they would include ya'll more.


 figures.......... not dissin you, just hate they hate us.......  just remember us more *southern* folks too if ya can, when ya can!


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2012)

Confirmed.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/12/26/us-usa-weather-tornado-idUSBRE8BP00320121226



> A tornado hit downtown Mobile, Alabama at about 5 p.m. on Tuesday, according to the National Weather Service.
> 
> NWS observing program leader Gene Jacobi of the service's Mobile office said it had confirmed reports of a tornado, but did not yet know its size.


----------



## LadyGunner (Dec 25, 2012)

this was on TWC Twitter post

Per #Mobile Fire Rescue...all hospitals in the city are on auxiliary power. Homes, businesses damaged. No reports of injuries/fatalities.


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.cbs42.com/news/content/s...nfirmed-in-Mobile/Mo44CPbRy0OZveb0jcoE0g.cspx


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2012)

Great video of Tornado at link, but I am unable to embed.
http://www.fox10tv.com/dpp/news/alabama/large-dangerous-tornado-confirmed


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

Battlewagon said:


> Bunch of info on the supposed Mobile touchdown here
> 
> http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index....national-winter-storm-dec-25-28/page__st__315
> 
> Major National Winter Storm Dec 25-28



Sure is looking like some convincing evidence at your web link where I embedded one of their photos, but usually require official ground investigators for confirmation & verification.  

Here's their video they posted so I'll embed it below:  



Mobile Alabama Christmas Tornado

 

Dec 25, 2012

Video from FOX 10 News' Holiday Inn tower camera of the Large Wedge tornado that ripped through Mobile, AL on Christmas 2012.









Here's another video I saw on Youtube: 


Mobile, AL Christmas Day Tornado 2012

 

Dec 25, 2012

From FOX10 TV... 1 hour ago. Large, wedge tornado going thru the middle of Mobile, AL. We watched it form on TV as it tracked NE across the city. Prayers for everyone! Unreal. 









And here's something I saw earlier with a possible hook echo tornado signature below:  


http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/christmas-day-severe-weather-o/3036203 

Live: Tornado Threat for a Few More Hours in Alabama

December 25, 2012; 4:55 PM 


5:13 p.m. CST: Mobile radar during the tornado that hit western parts of Mobile, AL.A Fox TV station captured the wedge tornado on their TV cam. Damage was reported.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

The NWS is classifying this as High Winds, not a tornado. Microbursts and downdrafts can cause as much damage as a tornado when they hit. If the NWS does not have a votex signature on radar, and the witnesses cannot verify rotation or a funnel then straigtline or high winds are the consensus report until further investigation can be verified. 

It may well play out that this was a tornado once it has been investigated. Time will tell.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks real to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Sure is looking like some convincing evidence at your web link where I embedded one of their photos.
> 
> Here's their video they posted so I'll embed it below:
> 
> ...



I give up. All of the news media is smarter than the NWS, and their reports mean nothing. I hope it verifies out, but until it does, I'm not on board.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2012)

Later folks. I'm gonna spend time with the family.


----------



## Battlewagon (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel, I am with ya, I only posted the link in case you had time to check it out. I have several monitors running and am watching several sites. It is a ? until verified.


----------



## jcountry (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't care how the NWS classifies that thing.

Whatever was in the video was certainly a tornado.

I was inside a building one time which had the roof taken clean off by a tornado.   We actually saw it spinning around in the parking lot and sucking up rain.   

As far as I know, the tornado I saw with my own eyes, the one which took the roof off the building I was inside at the time was never officially classified as a tornado.

I don't give a rip what the NWS says about such things.  They sit in an office and look at some silly doppler.   Maybe a bird pooped on the dome that day, but I am 100% certain they were wrong about my storm.


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2012)

jcountry said:


> I don't give a rip what the NWS says about such things.



Go read post 437


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Later folks. I'm gonna spend time with the family.





Great... yall ran him off at a time like this!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Later folks. I'm gonna spend time with the family.


 I'll wait................................ 
 oh, tell Marie & Colin I said "MERRY CHRISTMAS!"


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 25, 2012)

Greene728 said:


> Great... yall ran him off at a time like this!



Thats what I was thanking.....


Messican, we need ya man. They'll play nice from now on...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

Robbie101 said:


> Thats what I was thanking.....
> 
> 
> Messican, we need ya man. They'll play nice from now on...


 you ain't the only one that needs to promise that........


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ill play nice, I Promoise!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 25, 2012)

Greene728 said:


> Great... yall ran him off at a time like this!



He will be back & w/ a whole lot of helpful info!


Thanks Mig for taking the time out of your Christmas Day to keep those of us who care about & respect your post updated! 



Keebs said:


> I'll wait................................
> oh, tell Marie & Colin I said "MERRY CHRISTMAS!"



Me too!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Later folks. I'm gonna spend time with the family.



Good idea, family is more important, but we look forward to your soon return when you have time.  We value your wise advice & experience over other places which seem to eventually follow you & DDD.  Appreciate all you're doing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Crickett said:


> He will be back & w/ a whole lot of helpful info!
> 
> 
> Thanks Mig for taking the time out of your Christmas Day to keep those of us who care about & respect your post updated!
> ...



What she said.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 25, 2012)

With the amount of rain we've been getting, I think the straightline winds will put a lot of trees on the ground, even if no spinny things hit us here in North georgia.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What she said.


 HEY, did you git my "good vibes & hugs" I sent to you & the Mr. today??????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HEY, did you git my "good vibes & hugs" I sent to you & the Mr. today??????



Got em now! 
I gotta go to work in the morning after staying up all night watching this stupid storm.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got em now!
> I gotta go to work in the morning after staying up all night watching this stupid storm.



Gawd, I hate to "rub it in" but .............. I  ain't gotta work this week!  Go on to bed, I'll call ya if sumthin happens, don't think I'm gonna go until shuggums sez to..........


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HEY, did you git my "good vibes & hugs" I sent to you & the Mr. today??????





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got em now!
> I gotta go to work in the morning after staying up all night watching this stupid storm.





Keebs said:


> Gawd, I hate to "rub it in" but .............. I  ain't gotta work this week!  Go on to bed, I'll call ya if sumthin happens, don't think I'm gonna go until shuggums sez to..........





Hey chicks, stop hijacking our severe weather thread!
This here's serious stuff.......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

Greene728 said:


> Hey chicks, stop hijacking our severe weather thread!
> This here's serious stuff.......


This was the *entertainment* until MC gets back to update.......... dang, didn't you get the memo???


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like some yeller and orange stuff is getting here. My weather rock is saying rain for now and some wind.


----------



## LadyGunner (Dec 25, 2012)

getting some heavy rains here for about 30 mins and some slight wind kicked up just before it started.  weather radar says its 49* here  been that temp for a while I think


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> This was the *entertainment* until MC gets back to update.......... dang, didn't you get the memo???



I been outta the office....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

Today's total tornado reports has now increased to 34 but keeps changing back to 15, which is kind of like it was doing when MC reported the increase to 15 but it would periodically change back to 14 tornadoes which I've just learned it goes back to the previous value when the dynamic web page changes the URL or web address back to a filtered gif graphics image.  After being filtered it drops to 28 tornado reports.



http://www.spc.noaa.gov/climo/reports/today.html 

OR 

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/climo/reports/121225_rpts.html








AND 


http://www.spc.noaa.gov/ 







AND 


http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/outlook/day1otlk.html 







AND 

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/md/md2225.html 

Mesoscale Discussion 2225






MESOSCALE DISCUSSION 2225
   NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
   0849 PM CST TUE DEC 25 2012

   AREAS AFFECTED...SERN AL...WRN FL PANHANDLE...SWRN GA

   CONCERNING...TORNADO WATCH 696...

   VALID 260249Z - 260345Z

   THE SEVERE WEATHER THREAT FOR TORNADO WATCH 696 CONTINUES.

   SUMMARY...WITH WW 696 AND LOCALLY EXTENDED WW/S 695/697 ARE
   SCHEDULED TO EXPIRE AT 04Z. MOST OF THESE WATCHES WILL LIKELY BE
   REPLACED BY A NEW TORNADO WATCH IN THE NEXT HOUR.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Dec 25, 2012)

Starting to thunder in Acworth


----------



## Fro1911nut (Dec 25, 2012)

And the house just shook and we have a light show!


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sel8

   urgent - immediate broadcast requested
   tornado watch number 698
   nws storm prediction center norman ok
   925 pm cst tue dec 25 2012

   the nws storm prediction center has issued a
   tornado watch for portions of 

          southern and southeast alabama
          florida panhandle
          southwest georgia
          coastal waters

   effective this tuesday night and wednesday morning from 925 pm
   until 400 am cst.

   Tornadoes...hail to 0.5 inch in diameter...thunderstorm wind
   gusts to 70 mph...and dangerous lightning are possible in these
   areas.

   The tornado watch area is approximately along and 65 statute
   miles east and west of a line from 35 miles north northeast of
   columbus georgia to 40 miles south southwest of panama city
   florida.  For a complete depiction of the watch see the
   associated watch outline update (wous64 kwns wou8).

   Remember...a tornado watch means conditions are favorable for
   tornadoes and severe thunderstorms in and close to the watch
   area. Persons in these areas should be on the lookout for
   threatening weather conditions and listen for later statements
   and possible warnings.

   Other watch information...continue...ww 696...

   Discussion...a line of intense storms...including embedded
   supercells...is tracking eastward across central al.  These storms
   will remain in an environment of strong low level vertical shear and
   sufficient instability to pose a risk of damaging winds and isolated
   tornadoes for several more hours as they track into western ga.

   Aviation...tornadoes and a few severe thunderstorms with hail
   surface and aloft to 0.5 inch. Extreme turbulence and surface
   wind gusts to 60 knots. A few cumulonimbi with maximum tops to
   450. Mean storm motion vector 25040.


   ...hart


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 25, 2012)

Counties for above:

AL 
   .    ALABAMA COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE

   BALDWIN              BARBOUR             BULLOCK             
   CHAMBERS             COFFEE              COVINGTON           
   CRENSHAW             DALE                ESCAMBIA            
   GENEVA               HENRY               HOUSTON             
   LEE                  MACON               MONTGOMERY          
   PIKE                 RUSSELL             TALLAPOOSA          


   FLC005-013-033-037-039-045-059-063-073-077-091-113-129-131-133-
   261000-
   /O.NEW.KWNS.TO.A.0698.121226T0325Z-121226T1000Z/

   FL 
   .    FLORIDA COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE

   BAY                  CALHOUN             ESCAMBIA            
   FRANKLIN             GADSDEN             GULF                
   HOLMES               JACKSON             LEON                
   LIBERTY              OKALOOSA            SANTA ROSA          
   WAKULLA              WALTON              WASHINGTON          


   GAC007-037-053-061-087-095-099-131-145-177-193-197-199-201-205-
   215-231-239-243-249-253-259-261-263-269-273-285-293-307-
   261000-
   /O.NEW.KWNS.TO.A.0698.121226T0325Z-121226T1000Z/

   GA 
   .    GEORGIA COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE

   BAKER                CALHOUN             CHATTAHOOCHEE       
   CLAY                 DECATUR             DOUGHERTY           
   EARLY                GRADY               HARRIS              
   LEE                  MACON               MARION              
   MERIWETHER           MILLER              MITCHELL            
   MUSCOGEE             PIKE                QUITMAN             
   RANDOLPH             SCHLEY              SEMINOLE            
   STEWART              SUMTER              TALBOT              
   TAYLOR               TERRELL             TROUP               
   UPSON                WEBSTER


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

New Tornado Watch for Georgia . . . 



http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0698.html 

Tornado Watch 698






OR 







URGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
   TORNADO WATCH NUMBER 698
   NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
*925 PM CST TUE DEC 25 2012*

   THE NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER HAS ISSUED A
   TORNADO WATCH FOR PORTIONS OF 

          SOUTHERN AND SOUTHEAST ALABAMA
          FLORIDA PANHANDLE
*SOUTHWEST GEORGIA*
          COASTAL WATERS

*EFFECTIVE THIS TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY MORNING FROM 925 PM
   UNTIL 400 AM CST.* 


AND 

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/wou0698.html 







BULLETIN - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
   TORNADO WATCH OUTLINE UPDATE FOR WT 698
   NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
   925 PM CST TUE DEC 25 2012

   TORNADO WATCH 698 IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 400 AM CST FOR THE
    FOLLOWING LOCATIONS 


*GA 
   .    GEORGIA COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE*

   BAKER                CALHOUN             CHATTAHOOCHEE       
   CLAY                 DECATUR             DOUGHERTY           
   EARLY                GRADY               HARRIS              
   LEE                  MACON               MARION              
   MERIWETHER           MILLER              MITCHELL            
   MUSCOGEE             PIKE                QUITMAN             
   RANDOLPH             SCHLEY              SEMINOLE            
   STEWART              SUMTER              TALBOT              
   TAYLOR               TERRELL             TROUP               
   UPSON                WEBSTER             


*AL 
   .    ALABAMA COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE*

   BALDWIN              BARBOUR             BULLOCK             
   CHAMBERS             COFFEE              COVINGTON           
   CRENSHAW             DALE                ESCAMBIA            
   GENEVA               HENRY               HOUSTON             
   LEE                  MACON               MONTGOMERY          
   PIKE                 RUSSELL             TALLAPOOSA   


*FL 
   .    FLORIDA COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE*

   BAY                  CALHOUN             ESCAMBIA            
   FRANKLIN             GADSDEN             GULF                
   HOLMES               JACKSON             LEON                
   LIBERTY              OKALOOSA            SANTA ROSA          
   WAKULLA              WALTON              WASHINGTON


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2012)

I feel like I`m lookin` down the barrel of a cannon.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I feel like I`m lookin` down the barrel of a cannon.


lemme fix another drank, then you need to hold my hand!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lemme fix another drank, then you need to hold my hand!!!!!





I`m dead sober. I`d prefer to meet the Lord with no alchohol on my breath.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 25, 2012)

Just got a call from the county about the weather. Automated, but referenced the storm that's coming and gave us a "window of time and reminded us to take cover if needed" Looks like I won't be getting any sleep tonight.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2012)

Just a nice steady rainfall here in Paulding.A house shaking thunder roll woke me up,other than that just some needed rain.

Hope all goes well for you Nic.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I feel like I`m lookin` down the barrel of a cannon.




Just go stand outside Nic, it'll go around you....

Seriously, good luck tonight down there to all ya'll, and hold on tight!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 25, 2012)

Lots of lightning and heavy rain here,


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just got a call from the county about the weather. Automated, but referenced the storm that's coming and gave us a "window of time and reminded us to take cover if needed" Looks like I won't be getting any sleep tonight.



In Forsyth? We didn't get that call. Wha exactly did they say?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 25, 2012)

Heavy rain, lightning and thunder. Gonna be a long night.



nhancedsvt said:


> In Forsyth? We didn't get that call. Wha exactly did they say?



Monroe County. Gave an ETA of 3-6am. Be prepared to take cover if needed. Heavy winds, possibility of tornadoes, downed trees and so on.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 25, 2012)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

Southeast Regional Tornado Watch box . . . 



http://www.weather.com/news/weather-severe/severe-weather-tracker 

Christmas Severe Weather and Tornado Outbreak

Dec 25, 2012, 10:58 PM EST


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like borntohuntandfish is our new weather man. Don't get mad and run off ok.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 26, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Looks like borntohuntandfish is our new weather man. Don't get mad and run off ok.



No, no, no, I just like to help post web updates when I can while MC & DDD are the best folks we want, need, & get the biggest help from for all us forum folks, but maybe your post will help bring our experts back soon when they have time for us.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 26, 2012)

Just a much-needed hard rain falling here in Lagrange, but there's a tornado watch in this county till 5a.m.  Gonna be a long night!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 26, 2012)

Hope Miguel Cervantes can tell us if this is really true below. 



http://www.fox10tv.com/dpp/news/alabama/large-dangerous-tornado-confirmed 

'Large, extremely dangerous' tornado confirmed

Tuesday, 25 Dec 2012, 9:17 PM CST 


"The National Weather Service said at 4:59 p.m. a confirmed large and extremely dangerous tornado was located near downtown Mobile or five miles southeast of Interstate 65 and US 45 moving northeast at 45 mph."


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime
Glad all will be peaceful here in NW Ga.......

On the other hand,Do not come into a severe weather thread complaining about the resident weathermen or their absence on Christmas day,
Hugh,DDD, and borntohuntandfish thanks for your dedication.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2012)

Just as predicted, it was a history making day. 34 tornadoes and 71 wind damage reports, and yes, the NWS FINALLY confirmed the Mobile tornadoes, yes there was more than one. I didn't notice any wind damage or tornado reports in SOWEGA, so I hope that stands as accurate and everyone down there is ok.

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/climo/reports/121225_rpts.html


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 26, 2012)

I am very happy to report nothing but a few rumbles of thunder and very beneficial rainfall here last night. Our catfish pond that has been nearly half dried up is now nearly full between last night and the good rains we've had the last couple weeks. 

MC, DDD, and all you other part time weather guys, thanks for all you do! I know it's only a hobby for y'all but your dern good at it! You guys called this event days ago, long before the talking heads even thought of mentioning it. 

Bravo once again for a job well done! It's a blast following along with you, and please keep it up!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks MC for the final updates & that it was a significant history making event.  Sure did learn lots from you where better weather info is on the web. 

Looks like the bad weather system is headed northeast up the coast. 



http://www.weather.com/news/weather-severe/severe-weather-tracker 

Severe Weather Outbreak Continues

Dec 26, 2012, 7:41 AM EST


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 28, 2012)

In the past few days, I heard an interesting report from the Fox 5 Atlanta TV weather team on Georgia's drought & rainfall the past 12 to 20 months before this month.  11 of the past 12 months rain has been below average in Atlanta & 18 of the past 20 months rain has been below average which is probably very similar to drought conditions across the state.  At least we've been getting some rain this month of December.

Here's a quick look at this year's 2012 rainfall along with all the way back to 1996 compared to average rainfall in Atlanta, Athens, Macon, & Columbus:  



http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ffc/?n=rainfall_scorecard 

National Weather Service Weather Forecast Office

Peachtree City, GA

Rainfall Scorecard

This table compares rainfall amounts from previous years with the current year. The current year's data has a *green* background.  The 30 year averages are shown just below the current year's rainfall, *tan* background. 


AND 


http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ffc/?n=rainresrc 

Rainfall Resources


AND 


http://www.hprcc.unl.edu/maps/current/index.php?action=update_region&region=SERCC



















AND 

Here's some helpful info to set expectations over the next several days: 



http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ffc/?n=qpf48 

*48-hour* Forecast Rainfall Amounts 







AND


http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ffc/?n=qpf120 

*5-Day* Forecast Rainfall Amounts







AND 


http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ffc/?n=threedayest 

Rainfall Totals for Past 72 Hours


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, watch the totals rack up for 2012 on Tornado's (red) and Severe Thunderstorms (blue).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2013)

Gonna get a little hairy for E. La, SE MS, Cent. Al. and N. Ga. around the 9th & 10th. Looks like we'll have another good southern low spinning up with a strong 500mb flow from the west with plenty of cold air in it, and a good flow from the SSE with good warm temps and moisture in it. All a perfect mix for turbulence again. The good news out of this is that the lakes should be happy after this one moves through. 

Y'all keep your eyes and ears peeled as this one moves in and develops over the next 5 days.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wow, watch the totals rack up for 2012 on Tornado's (red) and Severe Thunderstorms (blue).
> 
> "embedded video"



Interesting seeing that perspective of this past year in review.  

I wonder how this compares to previous years or was the Tornadoes and/or Severe Thunderstorms above or below avg.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Interesting seeing that perspective of this past year in review.
> 
> I wonder how this compares to previous years or was the Tornadoes and/or Severe Thunderstorms above or below avg.



2012 was a slow year.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seems they may be redrawing the tornado alley boundary


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 2012 was a slow year.



Thanks.  Guess I kinda expected that with Severe Thunderstorms with the drought but I wondered more about Tornadoes with Georgia having several bad rounds of tornado outbreaks but of course this usually requires Severe Thunderstorms, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone ready for some rain? Typically I'd say this is too far out to guarantee, but since I will be breaking ground on a new project next week I can say without a doubt this will happen.


----------



## savreds (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone ready for some rain? Typically I'd say this is too far out to guarantee, but since I will be breaking ground on a new project next week I can say without a doubt this will happen.
> 
> View attachment 708537



Well I'm color-blind as a bat... but to me it looks like that would mean that y'all would be getting upwards of 3" out of that one!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 5, 2013)

Brang it! Just hold th' twisters on mine,please.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 5, 2013)

*Because Inquiring Minds Want to Know from the Forum's Weather Experts*

After the possibility of Thursday's rain event, any real chances of potential truth to 70 degree highs next Fri. & Sat.  in myfoxatlanta's 7-day forecast??? 

Other local TV weather news forecasts are keeping it in the 60's for highs next Thurs, Fri, & Sat.  Wondering if the TV weather entertainers are just trying to attract a higher audience & fan base by being generous with high temp long range forecasts.

Just didn't want to get my hopes too high after the chilly weather we keep having over the past several days in metro Atlanta suburbs not getting out of the 40's for highs.



http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/weather


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmmm, golf or fish next Saturday?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Rain is getting closer to metro Atlanta.  According to the forum's "Weather maps at a glance" radar thread, the wide spread showers or storm system has recently slipped into Northwest Georgia which looks like it will blanket the state as the diagonal line moves East.


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm glad we are getting the rain. It's much needed!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 13, 2013)

klfutrelle said:


> I'm glad we are getting the rain. It's much needed!



Every drop is a blessing!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Rain is getting closer to metro Atlanta.  According to the forum's "Weather maps at a glance" radar thread, the wide spread showers or storm system has recently slipped into Northwest Georgia which looks like it will blanket the state as the diagonal line moves East.



Yep, but this stationary front is a real booger and could hold it at bay for a couple of days and then when the cold front wins out the heavier rain could blow through here in a matter of a couple of hours. 

On the flip side. The stationary front, keeping the rain tracking where it is, is going to create big problems for northern mississippi with the cold air plunging in under the moisture.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like this thread will be busy the next few days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Looks like this thread will be busy the next few days


----------



## Cowdog07 (Jan 27, 2013)

I was wondering how long before you moved 
the thread toward the top. Looks interesting for the
the week.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't think we will be looking at tornados, but looks like straight line winds will be in order if the models are telling the truth.  

Then possible light winter precip for the mountains on Thursday night into Friday.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 27, 2013)

From the Northwest Georgia severe weather team-



> Ok everyone the weather coming in wed. during the day is really looking to be bad. The potential for tornados seems to be getting bigger. I just wanted to give you all plenty of time to prepare. Please don't take this storm system lightly. This could be a potentially dangerous situation. Also as of now this is looks to be widespread over north and central Georgia. So anywhere north of Columbus could be impacted by this system. -Alan


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 28, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> From the Northwest Georgia severe weather team-



What are the models showing now guys?  Are you guys still thinking no tornados?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 28, 2013)

Any idea what it looks like for the Pigeon Forge area of TN this weekend? Supposed to drive up late Friday night and don't want any surprises.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 28, 2013)

DAY 3 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK      NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK    0151 AM CST MON JAN 28 2013        VALID 301200Z - 311200Z        

...THERE IS A SLGT RISK OF SVR TSTMS ACROSS PARTS OF THE GULF COAST    STATES...MID SOUTH REGION...AND MID/SRN ATLANTIC COAST STATES...        ...SYNOPSIS...    CONTINUED EWD PROGRESSION OF A LARGE CENTRAL/ERN NOAM TROUGH IS    FORECAST THIS PERIOD...THOUGH REINFORCEMENT OF THE TROUGH ON ITS WRN    FRINGE SUGGESTS A BROAD AREA OF CYCLONIC FLOW SHOULD COVER MOST OF    THE U.S. BY THE END OF THE PERIOD.       

 AT THE SURFACE...A COLD FRONT INITIALLY EXTENDING FROM ROUGHLY LOWER    MI SWD TO THE CENTRAL GULF COAST REGION IS FORECAST TO MAKE STEADY    EWD PROGRESS...MOVING OFF THE MIDDLE ATLANTIC COAST DURING THE    EVENING AND THEN VACATING THE ENTIRE ERN SEABOARD OVERNIGHT.  PRIOR    TO MOVING OFFSHORE...THIS FRONT WILL CONTINUE TO FOCUS    CONVECTION...AND POTENTIAL FOR DAMAGING WINDS ACROSS PORTIONS OF THE    CENTRAL AND ERN CONUS.        

...CENTRAL GULF COAST/MID SOUTH REGION EWD TO THE ATLANTIC COAST...    SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS SHOULD BE ONGOING TO START THE PERIOD    NEAR/AHEAD OF THE ADVANCING COLD FRONT...FROM THE MIDWEST SWD TO THE    MOUTH OF THE MS RIVER.  THIS BAND OF CONVECTION WILL MARCH STEADILY    EWD ALONG WITH THE CORRESPONDING COLD FRONT...BUT VERY MODEST    INSTABILITY -- PARTICULARLY FROM THE MID SOUTH/CAROLINAS NWD --    SHOULD ACT TO HINDER OVERALL SEVERE POTENTIAL.          HAVING SAID THAT...VERY STRONG FLOW ALOFT WILL EXIST...WHICH WILL    FAVOR LOCALLY GUSTY/DAMAGING WINDS EVEN IN AREAS WITH LITTLE CAPE --    AND PERHAPS NO LIGHTNING. 

 ATTM...GREATEST POTENTIAL FOR DAMAGING WINDS APPEARS TO EXIST FROM    ERN KY/ERN TN SWD INTO MS/ERN LA/AL/THE FL PANHANDLE AND INTO GA AND    THE CAROLINAS...WHERE AN ISOLATED TORNADO OR TWO COULD ALSO OCCUR.     THE THREAT SHOULD REMAIN GENERALLY W OF THE APPALACHIANS THROUGH    EARLY AFTERNOON...SPREADING EWD ACROSS THE ATLANTIC COAST STATES    THROUGH THE AFTERNOON AND INTO THE EVENING BEFORE STORMS MOVE    OFFSHORE.</pre>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2013)

...ERN KY/WV/VA SWD TO THE CENTRAL AND ERN GULF COAST AREA...    SHOWERS AND EMBEDDED THUNDERSTORMS WILL BE ONGOING AT THE START OF    THE PERIOD ALONG AND AHEAD OF THE COLD FRONT FROM THE LOWER GREAT    LAKES AREA SSWWD TO MS/SERN LA.  WHILE MEAGER INSTABILITY SUGGESTS    LOW-TOPPED CONVECTION AND ONLY LIMITED LIGHTNING ACROSS MUCH OF THE    AREA...VERY STRONG FLOW ALOFT AND VEERING WINDS WITH HEIGHT THROUGH    THE LOWER TROPOSPHERE WILL RESULT IN PRONOUNCED SHEAR ACROSS THE    WARM SECTOR.          GIVEN THE WEAK CAPE BUT VERY STRONG SHEAR...EVOLUTION AND SEVERITY    OF THE CONVECTION REMAINS DIFFICULT TO DISCERN ATTM.  SHEAR IS    EXPECTED TO BE MORE THAN FAVORABLE FOR TORNADOES...BUT EXPECT MOST    CONVECTION TO BE LINEAR AND TIED TO THE FRONTAL ZONE.  GIVEN    THIS...PRIMARY SEVERE POTENTIAL WILL LIKELY BE DAMAGING WINDS --    EVEN WITHIN CONVECTION PRODUCING LITTLE OR NO LIGHTNING.  ISOLATED    TORNADOES WILL ALSO BE POSSIBLE -- WITH POTENTIAL FOR A HIGHER-END    TORNADO OR TWO EVIDENT GIVEN THE HIGHLY-SUPPORTIVE LOW-LEVEL FLOW    FIELD. 



</pre>


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 29, 2013)

Where is the snow after this event?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 29, 2013)

Aw, come on, messkin -tell us in redneck English what it gonna be like! I can't understand all that gobbly-gook hi-tech stuff.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 29, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> Aw, come on, messkin -tell us in redneck English what it gonna be like! I can't understand all that gobbly-gook hi-tech stuff.



What it says is if you live in a trailer in MS, AL or GA you might see into loadin' the truck and gettin' ready to head over to mommernems or, maybe not. It jes depends.


----------



## win280 (Jan 29, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> Aw, come on, messkin -tell us in redneck English what it gonna be like! I can't understand all that gobbly-gook hi-tech stuff.



Tomorrow might be a good day to stay close to the root cellar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2013)

elfiii said:


> What it says is if you live in a trailer in MS, AL or GA you might see into loadin' the truck and gettin' ready to head over to mommernems or, maybe not. It jes depends.


That's pretty much it in a nutshell. Spinny things are bad, but sometimes I think a widespread straight line wind of 50 mph gusting to 80 mph is worse. Dave, you might wanna tie that Curr down with a loggin chain if you keep him outside.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## DDD (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think I can underline this statement enough.

*IT"S GOING TO BE BAD TOMORROW*

There is no wedge to stabilize our air, the jet stream is going to be really kicking it across the entire AL / GA area.

From Birmingham NWS office:  



> CONFIDENCE IS DECREASING FOR A FAST MOVING SQUALL LINE HIGH WIND EVENT...AND INCREASING FOR THE POSSIBILITY OF DISCRETE CELLS AHEAD OF THE MAIN SQUALL LINE. THE TORNADO CONFIDENCE HAS BEEN RAISED TO MODERATE ON THE SEVERE THREAT LEVEL MAP ON OUR WEB SITE. THE MODELS ARE ALSO TRENDING TOWARDS A RE-INTENSIFICATION OF THE SQUALL LINE AS IT MOVES INTO EAST ALABAMA DURING THE LATE MORNING AND EARLY AFTERNOON HOURS.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 29, 2013)

I hate squall lines!


----------



## DDD (Jan 29, 2013)

James Spann explains it the best.  He concentrates on Alabama but everything he is showing applies to us as well.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys for keeping us informed!
This is my favorite place for severe weather info.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

65 degrees at 3:30 in the morning in January is just scary crazy stuff. Watching the radar there is some nasty rough weather back in Ms. coming into Al, with several reports of possible tornado damage up around Memphis already and more Tornado warning areas in Tn as this system progresses. There is good moisture firing up storms well ahead of the main front. Some of these will be coming into Ga. in the next few hours just as the main front is barely getting into Al, so keep your ears open.


----------



## yelper43 (Jan 30, 2013)

The animals are moving tonight this stormy weather has everything looking for safety. I missed a few possums and tapped a huge coon on my ride home. I hope everyone has a safe humpday and let them twisters stay on the plains.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

A good bit of damage being done in Tn. by this line of storms.

Best wind map profile I've seen yet.

http://hint.fm/wind/


----------



## rospaw (Jan 30, 2013)

Just started raining Cats & Dogs here in Ellijay!


----------



## JD (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully they will be enough rain ahead of the squall line to bring the temps down before it gets here. That's an ugly line of storms heading this way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

JD said:


> Hopefully they will be enough rain ahead of the squall line to bring the temps down before it gets here. That's an ugly line of storms heading this way.


Possibly. It is 5 or so degrees warmer over in Al. but with the sun coming up soon it's going to make it difficult for us to stay out of the soup. Plus, the damaging winds are not really temperature driven on this system.


----------



## Corey (Jan 30, 2013)

From the Corey Johnson News team...beep beep be beep 

Chance of Rain and Wind for all of Georgia, take your 
umbrella but hold on to it tight, only Mary Poppins can fly 
with one..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

how long do i have before the good/bad stuff gets to paulding? i got to get my chair and beer on the roof an i only got one good arm!

brang on the lightnin strikes!


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Holton (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> how long do i have before the good/bad stuff gets to paulding? i got to get my chair and beer on the roof an i only got one good arm!
> 
> brang on the lightnin strikes!



Get up on that roof and you might not have that one good arm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> how long do i have before the good/bad stuff gets to paulding? i got to get my chair and beer on the roof an i only got one good arm!
> 
> brang on the lightnin strikes!


Lightnings not going to be that impressive, but if you've never heard the jet stream come close to the ground, aka wind friction, it might be worth your trip to the roof. It sounds like you're sitting right next to a train track, and you can hear it overhead, but just can't see anything.

Oh, and you might want to use a logging chain tied around your waist as well. Occasionally those winds are going to slam the ground and you don't want it to toss you too far.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

Hugh, can you give me an estimate on what time the rough stuff is gonna hit us down here? We got to take Ma in Law to the hospital this mornin` for some tests.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh, can you give me an estimate on what time the rough stuff is gonna hit us down here? We got to take Ma in Law to the hospital this mornin` for some tests.


That's a trick question Nic. As you can see by the screen shot of the current radar it'll probably be late this afternoon or early evening before the main line gets to you. But also as you can see on this radar shot that there are storms firing up well ahead of the main line that are stirrin up trouble (as indicated by the little red box up Blood on the Grounds way)

I'm guessing y'all will be safe this morning on your goins about, but don't dilly dally around too much after you're done.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Bro! Hopefully this won`t take too long and we can be back home before it gets real mean.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a trick question Nic. As you can see by the screen shot of the current radar it'll probably be late this afternoon or early evening before the main line gets to you. But also as you can see on this radar shot that there are storms firing up well ahead of the main line that are stirrin up trouble (as indicated by the little red box up Blood on the Grounds way)
> 
> I'm guessing y'all will be safe this morning on your goins about, but don't dilly dally around too much after you're done.
> 
> View attachment 713205




 


I just can't wrap my mind around Nic dilly dallyin!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

All kidding aside I just had a tornado warning come across my phone (N. Paulding/ Acworth area)


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sirens going off like crazy here in Douglasville.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> Sirens going off like crazy here in Douglasville.



stay safe


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 30, 2013)

oopps


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 30, 2013)

Tornado warning just down the road for us a little earlier.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> All kidding aside I just had a tornado warning come across my phone (N. Paulding/ Acworth area)


Well duhhhh, you think I was kidding about what I was telling Nic?


----------



## coilee (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank y'all for keeping us aware. I hate this weather.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duhhhh, you think I was kidding about what I was telling Nic?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 30, 2013)

Y'all be careful down there.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 30, 2013)

Very humid and warm here in the Gainesville/Buford area with no showers to cool down. Looks like it's a recipe for a mess after lunch today.


----------



## spotman (Jan 30, 2013)

There are some breaks in the clouds and the sun is pokin thru some here in Coweta. Probably just gonna add some fuel to the fire later.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 30, 2013)

Any idea what's in store for the Macon/Forsyth area and what time to be looking?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey BOG, you still there? Looks like it's getting really rough out your way. The daytime heating is causing the lightning to really fire up along the main front, contrary to what the NWS was thinking would happen. 

My lightning tracker on the radar looks like a ton of angry hornets back in Bama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's what the lightning looks like on my screen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey BOG, you still there? Looks like it's getting really rough out your way. The daytime heating is causing the lightning to really fire up along the main front, contrary to what the NWS was thinking would happen.
> 
> My lightning tracker on the radar looks like a ton of angry hornets back in Bama.



it is getting very dark outside and the rain is picking up/getting heavy but as of right now no lightning.


----------



## Brian Groce (Jan 30, 2013)

Everbody in Rome Ga needs to duck!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's what the lightning looks like on my screen.
> 
> View attachment 713237



this aint good! im just south of red top mtn


----------



## LadyGunner (Jan 30, 2013)

ch: 2 news just reported that PD spotted funnel cloud just  east of cave spring by hwy 27


----------



## LadyGunner (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> this aint good! im just south of red top mtn



not far from ya - i'm right behind lake behind kellog creek


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> this aint good! im just south of red top mtn



I got some leftover fried chicken and an extra chair,any more room on the roof?

Just a little bit of rain and wind here burnt hickory so far


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

LadyGunner said:


> ch: 2 news just reported that PD spotted funnel cloud just  east of cave spring by hwy 27





LadyGunner said:


> not far from ya - i'm right behind lake behind kellog creek


it sure seams like Cartersville to Rome is a magnet for the bad storms! 


Jeff Raines said:


> I got some leftover fried chicken and an extra chair,any more room on the roof?
> 
> Just a little bit of rain and wind here burnt hickory so far



come on im a sucker for fried chicken...lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> it sure seams like Cartersville to Rome is a magnet for the bad storms!


Topographic / Geographic funnel.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Topographic / Geographic funnel.



On the other hand, I seem to be in a protected area compared to other areas close by.  Ringgold gets it pretty bad and so does Jasper, but the Dalton/Chatsworth area usually is spared thw worst weather.  I think John's mountain and the oter mountains in Northwest Georgia and Northeast Alabama serve as a splitter that deflects some of the bad stuff.  I watched the radar so many times and our area will be in the crosshairs, then there will develop a void and we will be spared.


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 30, 2013)

Weather channel is reporting a tornado on the ground with trees down at Lindale, just south of Rome! You NW Ga peeps keep ya head on a swivel.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 30, 2013)

Tornado down in Adairsville, cars overturned on I75, per WSBTV.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> On the other hand, I seem to be in a protected area compared to other areas close by.  Ringgold gets it pretty bad and so does Jasper, but the Dalton/Chatsworth area usually is spared thw worst weather.  I think John's mountain and the oter mountains in Northwest Georgia and Northeast Alabama serve as a splitter that deflects some of the bad stuff.  I watched the radar so many times and our area will be in the crosshairs, then there will develop a void and we will be spared.


That's pretty much it, but never let your guard down, there is always that one freak cell that has your name on it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

georgia357 said:


> Tornado down in Adairsville, cars overturned on I75, per WSBTV.


Report of significant structural damage in downtown Adairsville as well.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 30, 2013)

georgia357 said:


> Tornado down in Adairsville, cars overturned on I75, per WSBTV.



Heading our way!


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 30, 2013)

OK it appears that cell will pass to the NW of Pickens, but folks in Gilmer need to be on alert.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> heading our way!





mountainpass said:


> ok it appears that cell will pass to the nw of pickens, but folks in gilmer need to be on alert.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 30, 2013)

Gas leak in Adairsville at a mobile home park....that is not good news.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 30, 2013)

The strongest gust here was 39 so far.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 713240



we might need give Bitteroot a call.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 30, 2013)

Mountaintown area in path


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 30, 2013)

WSB has video of funnel


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

Startin` to get real windy here. What few raindrops are comin` in sideways.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 30, 2013)

I75 closed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Bitterroot!!! You ok bro? I just got a damage report of structures damaged near hwy 53 in Calhoun / Gordon County.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 30, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> WSB has video of funnel



That was scary looking.  Good luck to all of y'all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Startin` to get real windy here. What few raindrops are comin` in sideways.



you done with all your running around ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you done with all your running around ?





Yep, we got Ma in Law back home and safe. Buckled in and hopin` the weather don`t get too bad.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 30, 2013)

44mph gust


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Nasty cell with a well defined hook in Bama heading towards Bowden Ga. Y'all be careful over there.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jan 30, 2013)

tornado headed to elijay area


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jan 30, 2013)

crossed i75 around the 299 mm


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 30, 2013)

Video of tornado that hit adairsville.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4573920819317&set=o.43279570822&type=2&theater


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Bitterroot!!! You ok bro? I just got a damage report of structures damaged near hwy 53 in Calhoun / Gordon County.




My wife works in the office of one of the plants on the west side of I75. They've been in shelter since just before 11. They got a report of heavy damage over on the other side of I75 near the cracker barrel.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nasty cell with a well defined hook in Bama heading towards Bowden Ga. Y'all be careful over there.



if its in bama headed to bowdan it had to pass wedowee and that is my dads house is!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

tried calling no answer


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jan 30, 2013)

this is comin from nb drivers over cb sooooooo...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 30, 2013)

Appears that I will be under the gun in about 30 mins


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> tried calling no answer


That cell moved just wnw of weedowee. Hope you get ahold of him just to make sure.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 30, 2013)

Reporting 75 shut down both ways at hwy 140 exit


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> Appears that I will be under the gun in about 30 mins



im in here with you Jeff, i will pm you my number if you need any help.

I-75 is shut down and the exit at White ga, this place got hit hard a couple of years ago.

that is one exit past me on 75.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

my bad 3 exits past me...sorry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

This is a particularly nasty cell just sse of Weedowee that I expect will produce a tornado warning pretty soon. If you're in the path of this red line pay close attention.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 30, 2013)

All quiet and still here in Monroe.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 30, 2013)

Times like today I am glad we dumped satellite and cable.I don't have to worry about a loss of signal with an antenna.
However........I do hope the antenna stays on the roof.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 30, 2013)

That Wedowee storm is coming right at me!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is that same cell on the the specific data mode. 



Also BOG, DUCK!!!!! A new Tornado Warning just issued for Paulding.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> That Wedowee storm is coming right at me!!!!


You better keep an eye on that one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is a particularly nasty cell just sse of Weedowee that I expect will produce a tornado warning pretty soon. If you're in the path of this red line pay close attention.
> 
> View attachment 713244



Not good at all!

prayers for everyone down that way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a good SPD view of the Dallas cell. Good updraft but no ground truth if anything is on the ground yet.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 30, 2013)

Just announced Paulding and Dallas take cover!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a good SPD view of the Dallas cell. Good updraft but no ground truth if anything is on the ground yet.
> 
> View attachment 713251





FROGSLAYER said:


> Just announced Paulding and Dallas take cover!



the sky looks green?


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 30, 2013)

GA Emergency Alerts ‏@GeorgiaAlert

TORNADO WARNING for Bartow, Cherokee, Cobb, Fulton & Paulding counties until 1:30. TAKE COVER NOW.


----------



## Trigabby (Jan 30, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> That Wedowee storm is coming right at me!!!!



Me, too!! 



Well.. My house where my wife is right now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> the sky looks green?


That is a sign of hail in the clouds, which is a sign of a very strong updraft and violent downdraft or rotation. Quit watchin the sky and get underground...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 30, 2013)

This one looks like its headed for me in Acworth....headed to cover


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is a sign of hail in the clouds, which is a sign of a very strong updraft and violent downdraft or rotation. Quit watchin the sky and get underground...



im home alone so im going to try and video it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im home alone so im going to try and video it!


Idjit.......

WSB just NOW picked up on the one I warned y'all about coming out of bama sse of Weedowee..


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

headed toward us in about 20 mins! Kids are in the basement! So glad I checked them out of school early!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> Video of tornado that hit adairsville.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4573920819317&set=o.43279570822&type=2&theater


just saw this too, here's the embeded one..........





blood on the ground said:


> im home alone so im going to try and video it!


 stay safe you idjit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit.......
> 
> WSB just NOW picked up on the one I warned y'all about coming out of bama sse of Weedowee..



I still cant get my dad on the phone..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> headed toward us in about 20 mins! Kids are in the basement! So glad I checked them out of school early!


 keep us posted!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayer for ya'll folks. Please don't take the warnings lightly.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> keep us posted!!!!!!!



I will! . Just a light rain & some thunder right now!


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 30, 2013)

Radar indicates possible tornado just north of Dallas in Paulding County, GA moving NE toward major Atlanta suburbs of Acworth and Kennesaw.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Prayer for ya'll folks. Please don't take the warnings lightly.


 Ditto!


Crickett said:


> I will! . Just a light rain & some thunder *right now*!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayers for all ya`ll up there in the danger zone.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 30, 2013)

Funnel cloud was reported near Yorkville, GA at 12:50pm EST with cell now over NE Paulding/NW Cobb counties.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

20 mins??? My hiney....that sucker is moving fast!!!! it just got really dark here & now it's pouring! Headed to the basement!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 20 mins??? My hiney....that sucker is moving fast!!!! it just got really dark here & now it's pouring! Headed to the basement!!!


These cells are moving from 55 to 70 mph and are taking no prisoners. It can go from bad to real ugly very fast if you are in the path of one of these. Contrary to what BoG thinks is fun entertainment, today is not a good day to go storm chasing or trying to video a storm.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 20 mins??? My hiney....that sucker is moving fast!!!! it just got really dark here & now it's pouring! Headed to the basement!!!


 see, I KNEW you needed to take cover!! (ok, I didn't "know", I just *knew*)


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> see, I KNEW you needed to take cover!! (ok, I didn't "know", I just *knew*)



I did!!! Me, the kiddos & the doggies are huddled in the corner! Kids have a whole fort set up!


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 30, 2013)

femaregion4 ‏@femaregion4

Tornado sheltering tip-Put as many walls as possible between you & outside.Get under a table & use your arms to protect your head/neck #GAwx


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got heavy rain and winds here off that storm that passed south of Carrollton.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Just got heavy rain and winds here off that storm that passed south of Carrollton.



go check on my camper in centralhatchee


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 30, 2013)

All is well here....gonna have to clean out the drainage easement in the backyard from all the rain.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jan 30, 2013)

Fro1911nut said:


> Reporting 75 shut down both ways at hwy 140 exit



Truck is on fire at 323,its a mess out here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

so is it over or more to come?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> so is it over or more to come?


It ain't over till it's over, but the worst of it is passed your area.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It ain't over till it's over, but the worst of it is passed your area.



okay, thanks for the updates.

side note; i still cant get my dad on the phone so  please


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 30, 2013)

NW Coweta getting .... Looks like night fall at 1:45 in the afternoon!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> okay, thanks for the updates.
> 
> side note; i still cant get my dad on the phone so  please



I hope you hear him soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> okay, thanks for the updates.
> 
> side note; i still cant get my dad on the phone so  please


You got it.


----------



## coilee (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> okay, thanks for the updates.
> 
> side note; i still cant get my dad on the phone so  please



Prayers sent out. I hope you get in touch soon


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 30, 2013)

Delayed release for all Paulding County schools today


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> okay, thanks for the updates.
> 
> side note; i still cant get my dad on the phone so  please



 you get in touch w/ him soon!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> Delayed release for all Paulding County schools today



My kids school was on lock down just a little while ago. I checked them out just a little before 12 b/c I knew they wouldn't gonna let them out on time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

The wind friction noise here in Walton Cty is crazy. Sounds like non-stop jets flying over. My wind gauge / weather station is a good 40 feet below any tree top and on my back deck, so it is pretty much protected from giving a true wind speed reading above tree top level, and even with that it is regularly gusting to 20 mph. 

I expect to hear limbs snapping back in the woods as the front gets closer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> Delayed release for all Paulding County schools today



is this the north paulding schools


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like the radar isn't showing much for Middle GA area thankfully. Looks like NGA is getting the brunt of this one.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> okay, thanks for the updates.
> 
> side note; i still cant get my dad on the phone so  please


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The wind friction noise here in Walton Cty is crazy. Sounds like non-stop jets flying over. My wind gauge / weather station is a good 40 feet below any tree top and on my back deck, so it is pretty much protected from giving a true wind speed reading above tree top level, and even with that it is regularly gusting to 20 mph.
> 
> I expect to hear limbs snapping back in the woods as the front gets closer.



The top of the warehouse is flexin over here, like when you shake out a sheet to make up the bed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> The top of the warehouse is flexin over here, like when you shake out a sheet to make up the bed.



 not good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> The top of the warehouse is flexin over here, like when you shake out a sheet to make up the bed.


No way I'd want to be in a metal building right now..

Alpharetta / Hwy9 area is next. Heads up peeps.


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 30, 2013)

I did the same Crickett.  Kept my 2 boys with me.  It's almost time to build the fort in the basement in ATL.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> is this the north paulding schools



Yes


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> The top of the warehouse is flexin over here, like when you shake out a sheet to make up the bed.



We have water blowing in closed dock doors, water blowing in the exhaust fans and the concrete floor is sweating like a fat kid playing dodgeball.  Same, same on the roof.  Pulling my guys off the floor until this one passes.

We're in the shadow of the Big Rock, about 1 mile south of 78.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Someone tell Elfiii he needs to head to his huntin camp and see if this latest cell has done a select tree removal program for him. It's down right nasty looking on the radar down that way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

grunt0331 said:


> We have water blowing in closed dock doors, water blowing in the exhaust fans and the concrete floor is sweating like a fat kid playong dodgeball.  Same, same on the roof.  Pulling my guys off the floor until this one passes.
> 
> We're in the shadow of the Big Rock, about 1 mile south of 78.


And that was a mild little Meso cell that blew over you at 54 mph.  Imagine what a bad one would have been like.


----------



## Trigabby (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Someone tell Elfiii he needs to head to his huntin camp and see if this latest cell has done a select tree removal program for him. It's down right nasty looking on the radar down that way.



Looks like I'll be headed to SW Meriwether to see if there's anything left of my camper this weekend.  The line of that tornado was just right on my camp...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Trigabby said:


> Looks like I'll be headed to SW Meriwether to see if there's anything left of my camper this weekend.  The line of that tornado was just right on my camp...


That's a nasty looking cell down that way for sure. I sure hope it didn't tear your stuff up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

Trigabby said:


> Looks like I'll be headed to SW Meriwether to see if there's anything left of my camper this weekend.  The line of that tornado was just right on my camp...



very close to mine also. heard county, centralhatchee


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> very close to mine also. heard county, centralhatchee


 nuttin from your Dad yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Someone tell Jeffro to perk up his ears. He's next in line for the rough stuff.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just made the drive from windward up to Lathem Res off Yellow Creek. Man it has dropped some liquid. Might be the most runoff on the roads I've seen in sometime. 

T sirens went off several times in Windward but really not much wind to speak of.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2013)

miguel cervantes said:


> someone tell jeffro to perk up his ears. He's next in line for the rough stuff.



*perk*


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

for those people in bartow co. Heard it was possibly an EF2 or a low EF3 tornado that hit there!


----------



## ryano (Jan 30, 2013)

I work in Jasper (Pickens) and live in Fairmount (Gordon). We barely escaped the wrath in both places it appears, thankfully.

Lots of power outages and trees down everywhere in Ellijay and all over Gilmer county in general.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 30, 2013)

Just started raining here


----------



## Jeetdawg (Jan 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> for those people in bartow co. Heard it was possibly an EF2 or a low EF3 tornado that hit there!



Pretty rough in Adairsville.  I work in Calhoun and live south of Adairsville and I was watching the radar to see if work or home was gonna get hit.  I was texting the wife and she said she now understands why people say it sounds like a freight train.  She said it roared by our house before it hit Adairsville.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 30, 2013)

Heavy rain and wind in Henry


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just secured my patio furniture on my front and back porches. Wind is howling like crazy her in North Oglethorpe Co (Colbert-Smithonia area), no rain....yet.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Anything around/about the Upson county/Thomaston area???


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Anything around/about the Upson county/Thomaston area???



Tornado warning in Upson and Taylor Counties, headed towards Monroe County.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

The wind has commenced to howlin` around here. Kinda wish I was under a particular rock ledge in the Kinchafoonee right now.


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 30, 2013)

Tornado warning for Sumter, Lee, Terrell, Marion, Talbot, Taylor

Seems that Middle Georgia just got started with this stuff.  Yall stay safe.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Tornado warning in Upson and Taylor Counties, headed towards Monroe County.


 thanks, got a sis up there......... hoping they got out of school before it got bad.........


Nicodemus said:


> The wind has commenced to howlin` around here. Kinda wish I was under a particular rock ledge in the Kinchafoonee right now.


I saw someone post that the e.t.a. for the Albany area had been delayed about an hour, hopefully I'll get home & critters fed before it gets here!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like Taylor County warning expired. Radar still looks nasty though.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2013)

Hugh- Hayley sent me a text from the bus a minute ago. Radio controller told them a tornado has been spotted. She's freaking out (so am I) can you tell me anything?? We're in Monroe County


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hugh- Hayley sent me a text from the bus a minute ago. Radio controller told them a tornado has been spotted. She's freaking out (so am I) can you tell me anything?? We're in Monroe County


 how long a bus ride that young'un got????


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope it's past Rabun. Didn't get anything too bad but it's so quiet right now it's downright spooky!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Someone tell Elfiii he needs to head to his huntin camp and see if this latest cell has done a select tree removal program for him. It's down right nasty looking on the radar down that way.



There's three dead pine trees that I'm sure are now laying in the roads. I don't even have to go down there to find out. Should have buzzed them up last Saturday.

Hope it's not worse than that. Got a hickory that leans over one of the roads real bad that points toward the West. Maybe it made it through.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got a text from sis in Upson county, they are still in the halls at her school............. for going on 2 hours now!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how long a bus ride that young'un got????



She just got home!! It's usually a 45 min ride, but was shorter cause parents picked kids up at the first few stops, rather than wait


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 30, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hugh- Hayley sent me a text from the bus a minute ago. Radio controller told them a tornado has been spotted. She's freaking out (so am I) can you tell me anything?? We're in Monroe County



Tornado warning SW of culloden. Headed towards Forsyth. We live in town and wife said sirens are going off. I'm leaving work now.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Tornado warning SW of culloden. Headed towards Forsyth. We live in town and wife said sirens are going off. I'm leaving work now.



Thank you!! We're heading for the shop. We're just outside city limits in Forsyth, so I'm sure the siren has gone off here too


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 30, 2013)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Just made the drive from windward up to Lathem Res off Yellow Creek. Man it has dropped some liquid. Might be the most runoff on the roads I've seen in sometime.
> 
> T sirens went off several times in Windward but really not much wind to speak of.


Setting down creek up here is about as high as I've ever saw it. Never saw it out but it could happen this eve looks like. Id bet good money the river at frog town will be out if its not already.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> She just got home!! It's usually a 45 min ride, but was shorter cause parents picked kids up at the first few stops, rather than wait


 Good deal!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Weather is getting gnarly here at the Lee county line. Nearly got blown off the road by a gust of wind and saw a pine get blown down in the woods next to Fussell Road. Not seeing any rotation but the clouds are moving in multiple directions.
Hunker down, Brother Nic. This mess is about to hit us.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 30, 2013)

The rain is finally slowing down. I have a river in my back yard where there wasn't a river before. The pond is over the banks. Man we got some sho nuff serious precipitation.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope everyone is safe and dry...lots of wind and rain blowing around out there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 30, 2013)

Lots of flooding and some wind damage here. The squall line has passed us now, at least.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Settled down here for the time being. Earlier wind blowing rain sideways. The windows in the back of the house are all clean. There is a lake in the front yard. Wish I had some fish to stock it.  Barrow county held school buses off. Looks funny to see a bus full of chillen going down the street at 6:00 pm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Lots of flooding and some wind damage here. The squall line has passed us now, at least.


Yep, just saw some of that online.


----------



## Priest (Jan 30, 2013)

Hiram has calmed down.  Slow cool rain with the temp falling.  The yard is saturated to the point that all 2 acres are soggy, but the creek is still well below the banks, and all the trees seem to be upright.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's some more Watauga flooding.

http://www2.wataugademocrat.com/News/story/Heavy-rain-floods-Watauga-id-010319


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Nic!!! You folks in SOWEGA holding up ok. I just got done with dinner and fired the radar back up and saw what y'all were dealing with....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

It`s rougher`n a cobb here right now. Sideways rain` and the wind is something awful.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like we got a tornado or two here and yonder in the area too.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s rougher`n a cobb here right now.



What's sad to me is that I know what you're talking about!!   

Looks like it's clearing up here in Oglethorpe Co.  Lots of rain and not much wind at my house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like we got a tornado or two here and yonder in the area too.


Looks like it's about to be done at your place and it's headin on over to visit Keebs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like it's about to be done at your place and it's headin on over to visit Keebs.
> 
> View attachment 713292





I hope it settles down before it gets over to her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

My heart goes out to the linemen about now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

About 20 more minutes and it'll be kind of shakey in Fitzbeccaville.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> About 20 more minutes and it'll be kind of shakey in Fitzbeccaville.




Sendin` her a text now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sendin` her a text now.


I sent her one as well. Told her to tie herself to a big tree or get in a gopher hole one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sent her one as well. Told her to tie herself to a big tree or get in a gopher hole one.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My heart goes out to the linemen about now.



We gotcha covered ole timer. 400 to 450 already in place, that many more rollin, sho am glad I don't climb no more. Ya'll folks take a minit to lift them boys up for a SAFE batch of O.T.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Those folks up Hillbilly's way are about to float away.

http://www.hcpress.com/news/its-coming-down-rivers-street-lives-up-to-its-name.html


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like the worst of it just went over us.

The lights blinked a time or two, but we still have power!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like the worst of it just went over us.
> 
> The lights blinked a time or two, but we still have power!!


I'm sittin here ponderin how many of the Fitzgerald roosters will be in Hazelhurst when this blows over?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 30, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like the worst of it just went over us.
> 
> The lights blinked a time or two, but we still have power!!


And there went the lights for good this time!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And there went the lights for good this time!!!


That'll teach you. Good thing you have about 150 dutch ovens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2013)

Folks, I'm plumb out of gas. 3:30 was a long time ago. I beat my work deadline by five hours and got to watch a bunch of pretty colors on the computer screen.

I hope BoG's dad is ok, and somebody tell Keebs to shoot me a text letting me know she's ok. It's looking really nasty down her way right now.

Gonna get some winks. Later folks.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Folks, I'm plumb out of gas. 3:30 was a long time ago. I beat my work deadline by five hours and got to watch a bunch of pretty colors on the computer screen.
> 
> I hope BoG's dad is ok, and somebody tell Keebs to shoot me a text letting me know she's ok. It's looking really nasty down her way right now.
> 
> Gonna get some winks. Later folks.



Thanks for staying with it today !!!


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Folks, I'm plumb out of gas. 3:30 was a long time ago. I beat my work deadline by five hours and got to watch a bunch of pretty colors on the computer screen.
> 
> I hope BoG's dad is ok, and somebody tell Keebs to shoot me a text letting me know she's ok. It's looking really nasty down her way right now.
> 
> Gonna get some winks. Later folks.



As always, thanks for watching out for us Miguel.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sendin` her a text now.


thanks, just now really gettin dicey.......


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sent her one as well. Told her to tie herself to a big tree or get in a gopher hole one.


shower done, supper cooked, all dogs & one cat inside for now....


Hornet22 said:


> We gotcha covered ole timer. 400 to 450 already in place, that many more rollin, sho am glad I don't climb no more. Ya'll folks take a minit to lift them boys up for a SAFE batch of O.T.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sittin here ponderin how many of the Fitzgerald roosters will be in Hazelhurst when this blows over?


shoot, dem thangs hang on TIGHT!!they be protected in Fitz, they ain't goin no where!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Folks, I'm plumb out of gas. 3:30 was a long time ago. I beat my work deadline by five hours and got to watch a bunch of pretty colors on the computer screen.
> 
> I hope BoG's dad is ok, and somebody tell Keebs to shoot me a text letting me know she's ok. It's looking really nasty down her way right now.
> 
> Gonna get some winks. Later folks.


thanks Shuggums, sleep well!


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, the brand new trampoline that I spent 2.5 hours putting together for my 3 year old daughter took off like a UFO that some of you have seen . Flew from the back yard and ended up about 150 yards in front of our house, only stopping bc it wedged between a tree and a power pole. There were springs and base pieces scattered here n there n everywhere.

Cliff notes:
Wind blew hard
Trampoline flew 175 yrds in the air
Warped trampoline frame and scattered springs
Nobody was hurt, so all is good 

Hope all the GON buddies and families are ok


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 30, 2013)

Fizzled out in the Gainesville/Buford area.  Lotta rain, no wind, no lightning, nada.  Came home also to just wet.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good golly at the wind here in paulding.  Prolly 40 MPH straightline.  guessing this is the cold making a blast through the front door.....or back.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2013)

Patriot44 said:


> Good golly at the wind here in paulding.  Prolly 40 MPH straightline.  guessing this is the cold making a blast through the front door.....or back.



Same here in south west Cherokee co. Sounds like the roof is gonna blow off any minute!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Folks, I'm plumb out of gas. 3:30 was a long time ago. I beat my work deadline by five hours and got to watch a bunch of pretty colors on the computer screen.
> 
> I hope BoG's dad is ok, and somebody tell Keebs to shoot me a text letting me know she's ok. It's looking really nasty down her way right now.
> 
> Gonna get some winks. Later folks.



talked to my dad about 4:30 yesterday, goof had his phone turned off and was asleep when the storms came through! thanks MC you da man!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> talked to my dad about 4:30 yesterday, goof had his phone turned off and was asleep when the storms came through! thanks MC you da man!


 glad he was safe!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2013)

Remember, it`s hot up there. Stay safe.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those folks up Hillbilly's way are about to float away.
> 
> http://www.hcpress.com/news/its-coming-down-rivers-street-lives-up-to-its-name.html



Yeah, between all this and the 13" of rain we got last week, I'm about to grow durn gills. Then to top it off, it got down to 27* last night after the front went through, all that durn water all over the roads and stuff froze, then it snowed on top of it. Supposed to snow more tonight and high of 28* tomorrow with 15-20 mph winds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2013)

****NOTICE****

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7606252#post7606252

If  you have a question regarding a specific map, or general weather  questions regarding data take it to the thread above. We are attempting  to un-clutter the actual weather sites and this is the best way we can  think of to do it and keep things on topic in all threads.

Please  bookmark the weather q&a thread. If your question here gets ignored  it is because this might not be the place for your specific question  and you might can find the answer already posted over in the discussion  thread.

Thanks for your patients as we develop this concept.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Nicodemus, Keebs, RHBama and Tomboyboots!!!!! Y'all got your water wings inflated and ready to slip on? Next weeks gonna be wet. Real wet.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nicodemus, Keebs, RHBama and Tomboyboots!!!!! Y'all got your water wings inflated and ready to slip on? Next weeks gonna be wet. Real wet.
> 
> View attachment 714871


 Holy Moly!  But I'll take it!!!!!!!!


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 8, 2013)

We need the water.  Bring it on.  Y'all can keep the twisty and sparkly thangs.


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nicodemus, Keebs, RHBama and Tomboyboots!!!!! Y'all got your water wings inflated and ready to slip on? Next weeks gonna be wet. Real wet.
> 
> View attachment 714871



Please tell me that doesn't extend down to the Orlando area.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nicodemus, Keebs, RHBama and Tomboyboots!!!!! Y'all got your water wings inflated and ready to slip on? Next weeks gonna be wet. Real wet.
> 
> View attachment 714871





Thanks for the alert!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Feb 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nicodemus, Keebs, RHBama and Tomboyboots!!!!! Y'all got your water wings inflated and ready to slip on? Next weeks gonna be wet. Real wet.
> 
> View attachment 714871



Thanks for the warning!


----------



## klfutrelle (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nicodemus, Keebs, RHBama and Tomboyboots!!!!! Y'all got your water wings inflated and ready to slip on? Next weeks gonna be wet. Real wet.
> 
> View attachment 714871


Alright, MC, wind is up already today........... you gonna be giving a play by play on this thing?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2013)

Hope this one stays south of us, we're still wet from last week.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope this one stays south of us, we're still wet from last week.



It ain't been dry up here since November


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Alright, MC, wind is up already today........... you gonna be giving a play by play on this thing?!?!


Yep, I can sum it all up right now. Tell Quack to get all of the equipment out of the pits, forget the pumps, they aren't going to help, it's fixin to rain, rain, rain, rain, rain. 

There, that help some?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, I can sum it all up right now. Tell Quack to get all of the equipment out of the pits, forget the pumps, they aren't going to help, it's fixin to rain, rain, rain, rain, rain.
> 
> There, that help some?



I'll take the rain but hold the wind!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 10, 2013)

Got some hard rollers bang'n!


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 10, 2013)

Got some thunder and heavy rain here in dville.


----------



## orrb (Feb 10, 2013)

Thunder and heavy rain in south west paulding co.   Now it the temp would drop to about 30degrees ,give or take a few..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2013)

Feels kinda boogery down here.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 10, 2013)

Confirmation of the prediction over near Augusta.  Dark is here and the bird feeder is still full of birds who are normally on the roost by now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Confirmation of the prediction over near Augusta.  Dark is here and the bird feeder is still full of birds who are normally on the roost by now.





That ain`t good.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 10, 2013)

Take a look at the radar back in south Alabama and Mississippi..it ain't good. Large confirmed tornado near Hattisburg and 3 other possible tornado signatures in the area. It all has to come this way.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, I can sum it all up right now. Tell Quack to get all of the equipment out of the pits, forget the pumps, they aren't going to help, it's fixin to rain, rain, rain, rain, rain.
> 
> There, that help some?





Nicodemus said:


> Feels kinda boogery down here.


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks nasty on the radar and gettin close to you Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2013)

southGAlefty said:


> Looks nasty on the radar and gettin close to you Nic





It just commenced to rainin` here, with some mighty mean thunder and lightnin`.


----------



## fireman401 (Feb 10, 2013)

Getting some thunder in the area.  Might be an interesting night.


----------



## DDD (Feb 10, 2013)

Raining and Flooding.  I look for Lanier to come up about 2 more feet after about Thursday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Feels kinda boogery down here.


Well, did you get any boogers? or just mostly lots of rain?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2013)

my driveway can't take much more rain, its all but totally washed away now! mo money,mo money, mo money


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, did you get any boogers? or just mostly lots of rain?





Lots of rain! Don`t look like it`s over with yet either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Flooding in Tifton right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Lots of rain! Don`t look like it`s over with yet either.


 Nope, I told Quack to get the equipment out of the pits and don't even bother with the pumps, it won't help. 



mudracing101 said:


> Flooding in Tifton right now.


That ain't good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I told Quack to get the equipment out of the pits and don't even bother with the pumps, it won't help.
> 
> 
> That ain't good.



I dont mean flooding as far as peoples houses under water, i mean pouring rain. It just stopped and we checked our rain gauge, 2" so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont mean flooding as far as peoples houses under water, i mean pouring rain. It just stopped and we checked our rain gauge, 2" so far.


Mind your tongue and speak plainly idjit..


----------



## JD (Feb 11, 2013)

This rain has to stop...I have so many  jobs that I need to do but can't because they are mudpits....any idea when this pattern going to break?


----------



## deerhunter75 (Feb 11, 2013)

So far 2.2 inches in Hampton Georgia

Deerhunter75


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 11, 2013)

Here comes the next round!       http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...4.20876312&lon=-84.13512421&label=Cumming, GA


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

good thunder boomers going off here!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 11, 2013)

Rain North and South of Pine Mountain but none around Pine Mountain. We're cursed!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Rain North and South of Pine Mountain but none around Pine Mountain. We're cursed!


 It's flat out RAINING in Fitzgerald!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2013)

Rain gauge had 4 and a tenth in it this morning, North tifton. Rain gauge on south side of town had 3 1/2 inches. Glad Miquel gave us the heads up last Thursday or Friday. We pulled a 12" pipe and dropped the pond a foot Sat.. Its just about to run over the dam now but so far so good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

Not real excited about this severe weather trend continuing. The 22nd and 23rd are no exceptions.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not real excited about this severe weather trend continuing. The 22nd and 23rd are no exceptions.
> 
> View attachment 716644
> 
> View attachment 716645



 I just need it to dry out long enough for me to plant my cool season veggies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> Had a little snow this morning in Rabun county.


Wrong thread idjit...



blood on the ground said:


> I just need it to dry out long enough for me to plant my cool season veggies.



That may be difficult. It should roll in late Thursday and not really start drying out until about Tuesday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Messican give me some predicted rainfall totals for this weekend.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wrong thread idjit...



Let me get another cup of coffee and I'll try to find the right thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Messican give me some predicted rainfall totals for this weekend.


Before it gets out of here on Monday, there could be a boat load of rain in some parts of Jawjuh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> Let me get another cup of coffee and I'll try to find the right thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's the NWS/HPC version.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 19, 2013)

That's a heap of rain!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wrong thread idjit...
> 
> 
> 
> That may be difficult. It should roll in late Thursday and not really start drying out until about Tuesday.



dang it... and after this we will probably have some kind of major winter storm


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 19, 2013)

Greene728 said:


> That's a heap of rain!!!



Would that be a gullywasher or a frog strangler?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the NWS/HPC version.
> 
> View attachment 716662



That looks like it's going to dump a boat load of rain right on top of those folks in south GA who were talking last week about how bad the drought was down there.

Looks like the good Lord was listening to their prayers.


----------



## one_shot (Feb 21, 2013)

more rain


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 21, 2013)

We need it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 21, 2013)

Starting to get wet here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like SOWEGA up through CentGa is gonna get caught up between today and next Friday.
I wonder if all of Quacks pumps are working good?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2013)

Also a heads up; Keep your ears and eyes open for a potentially turbulent Monday night into Tuesday morning.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 22, 2013)

Boy...we had some thunder last night.  About 1AM it came through and rumbled about as loud as I've ever heard.  Not too much, but had to have been 3 large booms that shook the house.

Can't believe the kids didn't wake up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> Boy...we had some thunder last night.  About 1AM it came through and rumbled about as loud as I've ever heard.  Not too much, but had to have been 3 large booms that shook the house.
> 
> Can't believe the kids didn't wake up.


It woke me up, and it was down your way. According to my lightning strike app (who knows how accurate those are) the strikes were about 11 miles away.

I'm betting Monday night is going to be better and louder.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It woke me up, and it was down your way. According to my lightning strike app (who knows how accurate those are) the strikes were about 11 miles away.
> 
> I'm betting Monday night is going to be better and louder.





On a night where the kids don't have school the next day (they're on winter break this week)...the sleep right through it.

Monday...I'm guessing Murphy is going to be in town and they'll both wake up

11 miles...interesting.  Didn't sound like it was super close....but man was it loud.  Not the normal crackling thunder...but just a huge boom...kinda like a sonic boom....shaking the house/rattling the windows a bit.


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 23, 2013)

No severe weather here on the Florida line but I did get 2.5" last night and looks like probably gonna get at least that much more if the system to the west holds together.


----------



## br6ppc (Feb 23, 2013)

Still have light rain here in South Dodge County. Checked a rain gauge just a few minutes ago and we have gotten 3" so far. Creeks are rising and if it rains more Monday we will probably have some flooded roads. Been a while since we have had some roads washed out. Kinda nice to see this rain for a change. Ponds have filled back up


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 24, 2013)

Grand total of 4" over last 2 days here north of Cairo. Local weatherman calling for 3-5 more tomorrow. Could get interesting in some places! 

I had to work yesterday north of Camilla and had to drive through bumper deep water leaving the farm when I got off at 8:00 pm to get home. Another 3-5" and that ain't happening.


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 25, 2013)

Up to about 9" here so far and local weatherman says 18 more hours until it's over...yowza!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Feb 26, 2013)

*Heavy rain and strong winds at Hartsfield!!*

Really raining heavy with strong winds right now.
Good bye drought!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## savreds (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 26, 2013)

savreds said:


>



Evaporation and floral transduction will make fast work of everything that hit the ground. A few frog stranglers won't cure a drought.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

snookdoctor said:


> Evaporation and floral transduction will make fast work of everything that hit the ground. A few frog stranglers won't cure a drought.


Gazuntite


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 26, 2013)

Heck, somebody will believe it.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Feb 27, 2013)

snookdoctor said:


> Evaporation and floral transduction will make fast work of everything that hit the ground. A few frog stranglers won't cure a drought.



Sure felt like a drought killer when I was working in it last night!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Greene728 (Mar 5, 2013)

x2


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Its fixin to git skeery here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Its fixin to git skeery here!



stay safe mrs crickett


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Its fixin to git skeery here!





blood on the ground said:


> stay safe mrs crickett


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Bottom just fell out & it's thunderin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Bottom just fell out & it's thunderin!


Well pick your bottom up and get back inside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Bottom just fell out & it's thunderin!



Taken out of context, I reckon that could be scary!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well pick your bottom up and get back inside.





Jeff C. said:


> Taken out of context, I reckon that could be scary!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



It's rainin lolli-pops!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It's rainin lolli-pops!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It's rainin lolli-pops!



Supposed to be snowing Cotton Candy later up here


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, that didn't last long. Blue sky and sunshine bustin' out in Suwanee.


----------



## creekbender (Mar 5, 2013)

They are saying a tornado touched down not far from bowman in elbert co .


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 5, 2013)

The gusts IMBY have to be pushin 40mph!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> The gusts IMBY have to be pushin 40mph!



Sounds like an angry ocean out there and I'm in NE Georgia.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds like an angry ocean out there and I'm in NE Georgia.



Yep...I just had a good two or three 30 - 40 MPH gusts.  It pushed my house.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Supposed to be snowing Cotton Candy later up here



I like cotton candy! 



elfiii said:


> Well, that didn't last long. Blue sky and sunshine bustin' out in Suwanee.



I know! It lasted about 5 mins here! It was all dark & the wind was blowing hard & then *poof* it was gone!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



we had the cow and the flat rock show for about an hr yesterday... what made it nice was it hit about the time i was drivin the neighbors tractor back to his barn!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 6, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Well, that didn't last long. Blue sky and sunshine bustin' out in Suwanee.



Snow bustin out in UnionNo No:


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Hearing a tornado touch down in glascock county last night off hwy 171. Did damage to a church.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2013)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Hearing a tornado touch down in glascock county last night off hwy 171. Did damage to a church.


Keep us updated on that one.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 6, 2013)

It was on the channel 12 news(wrdw) last night. Church was destroyed. Possible tornado. Google it.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep us updated on that one.



NWS confirmed an EF1 tornado touched down. Story is on the Channel 12(WRDW) website with photos.
http://www.wrdw.com/home/headlines/Glascock-Co-EMA-director-Tornado-touched-down-195473951.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2013)

Good info there. Thanks for following up on that story. Prayers for the folks displaced by the tornado.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good info there. Thanks for following up on that story. Prayers for the folks displaced by the tornado.



Anytime. My prayers go out to those folks as well.


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 10, 2013)

Any idea about the weather tomorrow?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 11, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Any idea about the weather tomorrow?



The rain is comming!


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are looking to be involved in the rain from the cold front, you have a 100% chance of participation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2013)

NW Ga folks need to keep their eye's peeled on Monday.


----------



## klfutrelle (Mar 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NW Ga folks need to keep their eye's peeled on Monday.



How can they see with their eyes peeled?
Good info though. Thanks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2013)

NOWEGA STS area has expanded over to NOCEGA.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sbfowler (Mar 18, 2013)

Keep an eye on this line as it moves east this evening. I currently have a girl's softball game to coach beginning at 7:40pm that may not happen.

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=bmx&product=N0R&overlay=11111111&loop=no


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

sbfowler said:


> Keep an eye on this line as it moves east this evening. I currently have a girl's softball game to coach beginning at 7:40pm that may not happen.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=bmx&product=N0R&overlay=11111111&loop=no


I don't expect much more than rain for NoCentral Ga. The CAD has set in and should totally kill any chance of a thunderstorm. Areas on this map in the 50's should be the same. Temps in the 60's and especially 70's stand a greater chance of seeing thunderstorms.


----------



## crokseti (Mar 18, 2013)

Just had a little thunder here


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Pea sized hail IMBY


----------



## ryano (Mar 18, 2013)

My home town of Fairmount in Gordon county is currently under Tornado Warning


----------



## ryork (Mar 18, 2013)

Wife was just north of Carrollton, Bowdon Junction area, around 4:45 and said there were hail stones larger than a golf ball.  Was some minor damage to cars.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Crazy wicked lightning showing on the radar.


----------



## todd03blown (Mar 18, 2013)

Tornado sirens going off here in Hickory Flat...


----------



## ryano (Mar 18, 2013)

Im about to head West out of Jasper to Fairmount......Looks like I will be driving straight into it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> Tornado sirens going off here in Hickory Flat...


Y'all be careful up there. 

I'm really curious to see how it fires up down around Columbus and P'tree City with their temps near 80.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

Ain't nuttin happening here...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin happening here...


YetNo No:


----------



## Harlee (Mar 18, 2013)

So far, thunder and a light rain here.


----------



## todd03blown (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all be careful up there.
> 
> I'm really curious to see how it fires up down around Columbus and P'tree City with their temps near 80.


Thanks! Crazy how fast stuff fired up even with these cool temps.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 18, 2013)

Pea size hail just rolled thru Dawson Cty about 30 min ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> Thanks! Crazy how fast stuff fired up even with these cool temps.


You guys get the advantage of insane lift in storms with them crossing the mountain ridge coming in from Alabama. Once they hit the valley and the cooler temps I'm bettin they'll settle down a little bit. 

But then, I've been wrong on several occasions.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin happening here...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> YetNo No:


----------



## Harlee (Mar 18, 2013)

Starting get get some nasty lightning......rain still not too bad....but from what I see on intellicast.....it won't be long!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> Tornado sirens going off here in Hickory Flat...



Dang its coming this way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Tornado warning just issued for most of North Atlanta into Gwinnett County.


----------



## Harlee (Mar 18, 2013)

HEAVY rain and hail now!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Harlee said:


> HEAVY rain and hail now!!!


How big is the hail?


----------



## coilee (Mar 18, 2013)

Sirens going off here in Forsyth co


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 18, 2013)

Sirens going off here in 30028.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Holy cow!!!!! It's scary here right!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 18, 2013)

I didn't even know I could hear them sirens. Was out feeding the hounds when they went off.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sirens went off here in Marietta a few minutes ago, but it looks like the bad stuff is just around the corner.
Coming from Dallas Ga.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Me & the kids & the dogs are hunkered down in the basement! It was hailing pretty good here a few mins ago but it's stopped now!


----------



## Harlee (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How big is the hail?


Not very large, maybe 1/4", little larger than a green pea.  Hail has stopped for the moment.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 18, 2013)

Had very brief pea sized hail and now have no power here in north paulding.stupid chickens didn't know to stay in henhouse so i had to lock them in.
Lightnin make a feller run fast


----------



## grunt0331 (Mar 18, 2013)

WSB is reporting baseball sized hail!  One of those hits you and you'll know it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

grunt0331 said:


> WSB is reporting baseball sized hail!  One of those hits you and you'll know it.


One of those hit you and things break.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

46 here in Canton & 72 in Griffin....


----------



## DDD (Mar 18, 2013)

Zebulon needs to batten down the hatches.


----------



## DDD (Mar 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 46 here in Canton & 72 in Griffin....



Tommy Hunter Wedge in full effect.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 46 here in Canton & 72 in Griffin....


Somebody tell Quack that the cells responsible for the tornado warning down between Luthersville and Barnsville will be heading his way later on.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody tell Quack that the cells responsible for the tornado warning down between Luthersville and Barnsville will be heading his way later on.



Do I look like a Quacksitter??


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 18, 2013)

DDD said:


> Zebulon needs to batten down the hatches.



Pretty good hook echo on the Weather Channel with a debrie ball.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## trents99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just got pelted with some golf ball size hail in lower Clayton Co. Right on the lines of Henry and Fayetteville. Short burst of pea size followed a minute or so later. Now just sheets of rain and wind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

They haven't called a warning for this one yet, but y'all keep your ears and eyes peeled.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

It's crazy that they haven't issued a Tornado warning for that last one yet. Putnam county is about to get hammered, and that cell has grown into a sho' nuff monster now.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 18, 2013)

I just hope it weakens before it gets to Mcduffie County!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's crazy that they haven't issued a Tornado warning for that last one yet. Putnam county is about to get hammered, and that cell has grown into a sho' nuff monster now.



I haven't heard anything about Monroe County. Any word? Should we go take cover?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's a close up of that cell. It just left Monticello and shows great definition. I can't believe there isn't a tornado on the ground with this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I haven't heard anything about Monroe County. Any word? Should we go take cover?


The cell in Pike seems to be losing definition, but I'd still keep my ears peeled if I were you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

trents99 said:


> Just got pelted with some golf ball size hail in lower Clayton Co. Right on the lines of Henry and Fayetteville. Short burst of pea size followed a minute or so later. Now just sheets of rain and wind.



Yep....just below you a few miles. Son's weather radio warned us about the hail maybe 15-20 mins before it hit.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The cell in Pike seems to be losing definition, but I'd still keep my ears peeled if I were you.



Ok, I'll see if I can find someone to send me a text if they hear anything. We don't have cable tv at all, so no news stations to tune into. I just check the maps occasionally. I really need to get a stupid weather radio one of these days


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I really need to get a stupid weather radio one of these days



Yes you do, one just might save your life one of these days.


----------



## klfutrelle (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a close up of that cell. It just left Monticello and shows great definition. I can't believe there isn't a tornado on the ground with this one.
> 
> View attachment 721172



Does it look like this cell will move into Greene County?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2013)

georgia357 said:


> Yes you do, one just might save your life one of these days.



Sarcasm? 

Nursing school has taken over my life, I can barely remember to buy groceries most days. But, after this weather passes over, and I get out tomorrow, I'll get one, for sure.

Power is flickering like crazy. City emergency management just sent out a message. I do believe we're about to go into hiding for a bit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sarcasm?
> 
> Nursing school has taken over my life, I can barely remember to buy groceries most days. But, after this weather passes over, and I get out tomorrow, I'll get one, for sure.





They're worth their weight in gold when Sat and power go out.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Mar 18, 2013)

We got hit hard in Stockbridge! My wife's accord looks like someone took a baseball bat to it! Thank you Lord it was just hail!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

klfutrelle said:


> Does it look like this cell will move into Greene County?


South Greene County


Jeff C. said:


> They're worth their weight in gold when Sat and power go out.


$20 to save your own life is a bargain. Quack drinks that in likker in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> We got hit hard in Stockbridge! My wife's accord looks like someone took a baseball bat to it! Thank you Lord it was just hail!


Good you got pics. I'd get someone to check the roof tomorrow also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

It's fixin to get hairy in South Upson and Crawford County.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Mar 18, 2013)

WOW! just came around on 285 near airport and had a hailstone almost the size of a baseball bounce off the hood of my big rig...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sarcasm?
> 
> Nursing school has taken over my life, I can barely remember to buy groceries most days. But, after this weather passes over, and I get out tomorrow, I'll get one, for sure.
> 
> Power is flickering like crazy. City emergency management just sent out a message. I do believe we're about to go into hiding for a bit.


Time to duck Sugarplum. You've got a nasty one just cropped up down that way.


----------



## david w. (Mar 18, 2013)

Windy here.......In putnam


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to duck Sugarplum. You've got a nasty one just cropped up down that way.



10-4. Not much we can do. Bottom just fell out and we're in the house. Gonna find a secure spot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> 10-4. Not much we can do. Bottom just fell out and we're in the house. Gonna find a secure spot.


Hey, at least you got a text. Unless  your numbers changed.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, at least you got a text. Unless  your numbers changed.



Thank you. It seems to be calming down now. It got flat out HAIRY for a few minutes!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you. It seems to be calming down now. It got flat out HAIRY for a few minutes!



Glad all is well Plum . We are getting lots of rain but the rough stuff seems to be missing us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like the crazy stuff is about over for the most part. Now, gotta find me a tin roof with a hammock under it and I could sleep like a baby.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 18, 2013)

Hail tore my boat cover to shreds and knocked a hole in the motor cowling down in Heard County. Also blew out a side mirror on the truck. Also many power lines down along with trees.


----------



## david w. (Mar 18, 2013)

Done here.The whole porch and driveway is covered with hail.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They're worth their weight in gold when Sat and power go out.



Yeah but how do you set it so that it don't go off every single time a new watch is issued?  
I got so tired of mine going off all the time I unplugged it & stuck it in the closet! It's was driving me crazy with just T storm warnings! 



georgiadawgs44 said:


> We got hit hard in Stockbridge! My wife's accord looks like someone took a baseball bat to it! Thank you Lord it was just hail!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Hail tore my boat cover to shreds and knocked a hole in the motor cowling down in Heard County. Also blew out a side mirror on the truck. Also many power lines down along with trees.


Dang Dustin, hate to hear that.


david w. said:


> Done here.The whole porch and driveway is covered with hail.


Hope it was small hail.

Just saw where the AO is projected to go very negative for the next month or so, and we just cleared a pretty strong CME from the sun. Typically this adds up to very very active weather. Not a good sign for this Spring.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Emergency calls coming in on the phone here, watches & warnings all around me........


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Dustin, hate to hear that.
> 
> Hope it was small hail.
> 
> Just saw where the AO is projected to go very negative for the next month or so, and we just cleared a pretty strong CME from the sun. Typically this adds up to very very active weather. Not a good sign for this Spring.





That ain`t good. I plan to spend the next couple of months off in the swamps and woods, so just send me text to dive in a gopher hole if there is trouble in Lee, Early, Calhoun, Baker, or Seminole Counties.


----------



## david w. (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Dustin, hate to hear that.
> 
> Hope it was small hail.
> 
> Just saw where the AO is projected to go very negative for the next month or so, and we just cleared a pretty strong CME from the sun. Typically this adds up to very very active weather. Not a good sign for this Spring.



yeah,Most of it was pea size hail with a few big pieces mixed into it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Emergency calls coming in on the phone here, watches & warnings all around me........


I just changed my radar site to SOWEGA. 



Nicodemus said:


> That ain`t good. I plan to spend the next couple of months off in the swamps and woods, so just send me text to dive in a gopher hole if there is trouble in Lee, Early, Calhoun, Baker, or Seminole Counties.


Dang, you sure do get around for an old worn out feller.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just changed my radar site to SOWEGA.
> 
> 
> Dang, you sure do get around for an old worn out feller.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just changed my radar site to SOWEGA.
> 
> 
> Dang, you sure do get around for an old worn out feller.





Officially retired, got a good little 4wd truck, and plenty of time on my hands now.  


Thoughts and prayers for the folks who have been hit, and for the safety of those linemen out there restoring power. Let em get home alive.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Officially retired, got a good little 4wd truck, and plenty of time on my hands now.
> 
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for the folks who have been hit, and for the safety of those linemen out there restoring power. Let em get home alive.



Amen brother. We gottem' workin from MS to SEGA as we speak.


----------



## Hardwoods (Mar 18, 2013)

There was a NASTY storm that traveled along the Crisp/Dooly line around 8:00. Lightning non stop. Had a tornado warning associated with it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Hardwoods said:


> There was a NASTY storm that traveled along the Crisp/Dooly line around 8:00. Lightning non stop. Had a tornado warning associated with it.


I just caught the southern edge of it in Northen Ben Hill.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Mar 18, 2013)

Welcome to retirement Nic! Get your Ham license and you can creep with some of us weather geeks on 2m!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 18, 2013)

This is Hwy 27 in Franklin (Heard County) just after storm came through.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> This is Hwy 27 in Franklin (Heard County) just after storm came through.



Holy cow!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> This is Hwy 27 in Franklin (Heard County) just after storm came through.



my camper is off favor rd just north of franklin


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2013)

GMA just showed tennis ball sized hail that was in those storms yesterday!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't know if a tornado did this or straight line winds,Pine trees down for a 1/4 stretch about a mile south of my subdivision cartersville hiway and school rd.
There is a red car under this tree.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 19, 2013)

We just had heavy rain in Covington last night.  Had a weather app on the phone give me the warning....nice to have it...turned on the tv and watched the radar online as well.

Looked like it might get hairy, but the storm out of Stockbridge seemed to have missed us to the south or dissipate by the time it got here.  No hail...which was great since the wife is re-doing a table in the garage...so both cars are outside


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

probably be blistering hot in 2 weeks!


----------



## david w. (Mar 22, 2013)

Here we go again this weekend.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 22, 2013)

Have'nt got a drop! They called for a low of 31 last night ,so I coverd me veggies!  My low was 37!


----------



## klfutrelle (Mar 23, 2013)

Storm kicking off to the west! Will they make here???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Have'nt got a drop! They called for a low of 31 last night ,so I coverd me veggies!  My low was 37!



Drug a bunch of potted plants into my garage in unnecessarily


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Had a major hailstorm in Atkinson/Berrien/Coffee counties around noon.  We were at a church function in southern Coffee when we got some quarter sized hail.  I saw some from about 5 miles east of us that was golf ball to nearly tennis ball size and saw pictures of some baseball sized.  Some places had a lot of it too.


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 23, 2013)

I just looked at the radar. Looks nasty. Went and brought the glass table in from porch.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2013)

SGADawg said:


> Had a major hailstorm in Atkinson/Berrien/Coffee counties around noon.  We were at a church function in southern Coffee when we got some quarter sized hail.  I saw some from about 5 miles east of us that was golf ball to nearly tennis ball size and saw pictures of some baseball sized.  Some places had a lot of it too.


 you were at a church function??
Saw pics from a friend that posted hail pics from Adel....... was in Holt around 11:00ish(at a church bridal shower), it came DOWN out there!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm hearing far off thunder, approaching from the west.Looks like round two is coming to west Georgia!


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you were at a church function??
> Saw pics from a friend that posted hail pics from Adel....... was in Holt around 11:00ish(at a church bridal shower), it came DOWN out there!





Brang me some donuts woman!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2013)

Who's dingin folks for being at Church functions? I was at one for about 34 hours straight. We cooked 36 big ol' pork butts on a big smoker then served them up. Only problem rain caused was us having to stoke the fire a little more often.


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 24, 2013)

It has been a loud night tonight up here. Seems like it has lightning and thundered since midnight.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 24, 2013)

One more round of rain later today then 40mph gusts behind it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> One more round of rain later today then 40mph gusts behind it!


One more round?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One more round?



I told you not to trust doppler anymore!


----------



## david w. (Mar 24, 2013)

I was sleeping like a baby until i heard bombs going off outside.


----------



## klfutrelle (Mar 24, 2013)

REMIX


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 24, 2013)

klfutrelle said:


> REMIX





Kapooya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2013)

looks like folks in sowega may get one more round of rough stuff tomorrow while folks in nowega look for some white stuff in the sky


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you were at a church function??
> Saw pics from a friend that posted hail pics from Adel....... was in Holt around 11:00ish(at a church bridal shower), it came DOWN out there!



Misread you on the shower location, thought you said Holt's as in bakery with their world famous donuts.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> looks like folks in sowega may get one more round of rough stuff tomorrow while folks in nowega look for some white stuff in the sky


could you reverse that please?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> could you reverse that please?



I bet he has a Kapooya up his sleeve!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet he has a Kapooya up his sleeve!!!


TMI!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> TMI!!!



You betta run to da reshroom den!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2013)

2.5 inches of rain past 2 nights here in the MON.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2.5 inches of rain past 2 nights here in the MON.


I got 2.3 JUST last night!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2013)

2.5 here too, last night.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 2.5 here too, last night.


And it sounds like we may get it again tonight!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2013)

klfutrelle said:


> REMIX


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> looks like folks in sowega may get one more round of rough stuff tomorrow while folks in nowega look for some white stuff in the sky


Hey, Shuggums...... link me to where you're seeing this, please!


SGADawg said:


> Misread you on the shower location, thought you said Holt's as in bakery with their world famous donuts.


 I know that place too............ naw, the thriving metropolis of Holt, GA., where my Mama's side of the family originated from!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey, Shuggums...... link me to where you're seeing this, please!


Not sure. I saw it this morning, now I can't find it on the forecast maps.  Lack of sleep does strange things to a person.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One more round?



Here she comes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Here she comes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2013)

Thursday looks to be an interesting day. Stay tuned for more details.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad I went ahead and got my tipi up at Chehaw Sunday.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Glad I went ahead and got my tipi up at Chehaw Sunday.




Looks like you might need some guy wire anchors to tie that tipi down.


----------



## Cowdog07 (Apr 9, 2013)

What a relief! I thought we had lost our weather guys, glad to see ya miguel, waiting for updates, I love spring time (aka, I'm a weather guru). I hope only the maps and updates will be from miguel and DDD this spring!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2013)

georgia357 said:


> Looks like you might need some guy wire anchors to tie that tipi down.





Maybe not. It`s stood through a 70 mph wind before.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2013)

The prognosis is getting worse not better. 
Hard to tell exactly what, where and when right now though.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 10, 2013)

NOAA is saying 100% chance of severe weather thursday and Thursday night for North Ga.  I wonder if I should mow today or if it will dried out enough by saturday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2013)

YIKES !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> NOAA is saying 100% chance of severe weather thursday and Thursday night for North Ga.  I wonder if I should mow today or if it will dried out enough by saturday?



I mowed mine today, but I still have the old Home place to go. Talk about inhaling a bunch of pollen!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> YIKES !!!
> 
> View attachment 725145



What's a probable eta on that, Mig?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YIKES !!!
> 
> View attachment 725145





That don`t look good, and as usual, we`re right in the crosshairs.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I mowed mine today, but I still have the old Home place to go. Talk about inhaling a bunch of pollen!!
> 
> 
> 
> What's a probable eta on that, Mig?



Think I'll prolly knock mine out tonight when I get home. It will be wet on Friday and I'm chasing gobblers on Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Think I'll prolly knock mine out tonight when I get home. It will be wet on Friday and I'm chasing gobblers on Saturday.



Put a mask and goggles on!


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like things are really firing up in AK now...2 funnels spotted on the ground in the last 30 minutes according to TWC.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I mowed mine today, but I still have the old Home place to go. Talk about inhaling a bunch of pollen!!
> 
> 
> 
> What's a probable eta on that, Mig?





Nicodemus said:


> That don`t look good, and as usual, we`re right in the crosshairs.


Timing? I wish they knew,,,,,,,,really. I'm looking at the GFS and NAM showing that the worst part of the weather will be in western Alabama between 3pm and 6pm cdt. But then I look at the NOAA WPC maps and they are showing it moving into western Alabama a couple of hours sooner than that. 

IF either one of those times are correct (which one of them has to be close) that puts the rain moving into our areas (Ga) in the close to dark and overnight hours. If this is true then any of the potential energy gained from daytime heating will be lost greatly diminishing the volatility of the front. 

Right now it's a wait and see when it gets where and how hot it gets out ahead of the front, in order to determine how bad it's going to be where. I would imagine the further south you go the higher the temps and the greater the potential for some good boomers to carry over into the night before they lose their punch, but time is the only thing that will bear the truth on this one. The LPS driving it is way up around Mich. and this greatly reduces the potential dynamics that would be needed to create really crazy weather.

Honestly, I'm not seeing why the severe potential for most of Ga. was raised to 45%.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Timing? I wish they knew,,,,,,,,really. I'm looking at the GFS and NAM showing that the worst part of the weather will be in western Alabama between 3pm and 6pm cdt. But then I look at the NOAA WPC maps and they are showing it moving into western Alabama a couple of hours sooner than that.
> 
> IF either one of those times are correct (which one of them has to be close) that puts the rain moving into our areas (Ga) in the close to dark and overnight hours. If this is true then any of the potential energy gained from daytime heating will be lost greatly diminishing the volatility of the front.
> 
> ...



Appreciate it, Hugh. I hope you are right about the severity, we don't need that. Now, some wind and heavy rain to wash this pollen down would be fine by me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2013)

I`m wonderin` if I can sneak in a hunt for a couple of hours in the mornin`? I remember this almost same thing happened a couple of years ago. I got set up on a good bird, and things were lookin` good. About that time, my phone vibrated, and the text was from ol` Hugh hisself. Said something along the lines of "dive in a gopher hole now". As I read it, thunder boomed and a bolt of lightnin` stretched across the sky over my head and looked like it wilted the leaves on that big white oak I was leaned back against. 

I left a gobblin` bird, went to the truck and proceeded to go to the house.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m wonderin` if I can sneak in a hunt for a couple of hours in the mornin`? I remember this almost same thing happened a couple of years ago. I got set up on a good bird, and things were lookin` good. About that time, my phone vibrated, and the text was from ol` Hugh hisself. Said something along the lines of "dive in a gopher hole now". As I read it, thunder boomed and a bolt of lightnin` stretched across the sky over my head and looked like it wilted the leaves on that big white oak I was leaned back against.
> 
> I left a gobblin` bird, went to the truck and proceeded to go to the house.



How does one quallify for this personal ,emergency text?


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks MC! Sure is great to see this wonderful time of year is upon us, and even better hearing from you on the volatile weather that comes along with it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> How does one quallify for this personal ,emergency text?





I think I owed him a dollar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Now, some wind and heavy rain to wash this pollen down would be fine by me.


You ain't kiddin about that. I hate pollen.


----------



## LadyGunner (Apr 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Timing? I wish they knew,,,,,,,,really. I'm looking at the GFS and NAM showing that the worst part of the weather will be in western Alabama between 3pm and 6pm cdt. But then I look at the NOAA WPC maps and they are showing it moving into western Alabama a couple of hours sooner than that.
> 
> IF either one of those times are correct (which one of them has to be close) that puts the rain moving into our areas (Ga) in the close to dark and overnight hours. If this is true then any of the potential energy gained from daytime heating will be lost greatly diminishing the volatility of the front.
> 
> ...



I'll be hoping it plays out that way.  would be nice to see any rain that comes thru earlier will stablize.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 11, 2013)

Any updates MC?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 11, 2013)

Must not be too bad. I usually check here to see how much buzz a storm is getting to determine the severity.


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is a good read from James Spann.

http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=70608


----------



## Crickett (Apr 11, 2013)

Tornado watch has been issued for my area! Is this system gonna do anything or just fizzle out?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't see your location on da weather map


Join Date: Mar 2009
Location: On a trail in the woods


----------



## LadyGunner (Apr 11, 2013)

looks like the stuff in AL is causing a ruckus  

Ive read reports of it slowing down since it first made it ways into the western side of AL

wondering if that first line of storms can take the steam out of the rest of it?


----------



## JD (Apr 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't see your location on da weather map
> 
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2009
> Location: On a trail in the woods



Don't answer that...it's a trick question. Stalker


----------



## LadyGunner (Apr 11, 2013)

supercells ahead of it.  then a squall line still back middle AL

maybe if we fly a plane over it & drop some tannerite in it - it will detour it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like a couple of good cells out there with potential. The PTC rad isn't near as imposing as the BIR rad is in identifying rotation in these cells.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's a closer look at the TVS signature just SW of Weedowee Al. 
It appears to have a debris ball, which would indicate it's on the ground. I haven't tuned into Spann yet to see what he's saying though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

These cells are moving very fast. Don't expect a good overnight soaker out of this one. It'll be fast moving hard rain with some good light shows, wind and for some isolated cells a little rotation, but there will be little if any warning if one drops. It will be short lived if it happens. So keep your ears and eyes open as this front moves through with the line of cells preceding it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 11, 2013)

Rockmart fittin to get rocked!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Rockmart fittin to get rocked!


Yup, headsup for folks in this path.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2013)

Gettin` windy here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Losing it's supercell characteristics now, just a strong meso no longer a tvs. I'll keep my eye on it though.


----------



## LadyGunner (Apr 11, 2013)

MG - what do you see happening with that line still in AL?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Got a new one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like this one's losing it's steam as well. We'll see.


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 11, 2013)

The pollen is temporarily going bye bye here in Mayretta.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 11, 2013)

We are under a tornado warning here in Cherokee Co.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

We'll see was correct. It's back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 11, 2013)

That may come right through here. Ain't got no siren in Matt. Hope it loses steam.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Rained hard for 15 minutes in woodstick, calm now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## LadyGunner (Apr 11, 2013)

on & off downpours in acworth.  i'm on south side center of lake closer to kellog creek area

Any taylorville folks? or rockmart?  carterville? rome?  hope all is good


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 11, 2013)

Sirens going off here in Dawsonville


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Keeping my eye on the meso cell near Mableton. That one is next to develop.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 11, 2013)

heavy in Woodstock again. The small creek is running yellow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

The cell near Ducktown just down graded to Meso, but I'm not buying it yet. The same time it went Meso a significant hail core popped up in it's southern flank. This may well be the supercell that just won't go away. We'll see.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 11, 2013)

I got a few min for it gets here. Im watching.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 11, 2013)

Its here. Hailing pretty hard.  Dime  size.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Its here. Hailing pretty hard.  Dime  size.


How's the lightning?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Next


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2013)

Fairly good wind coming straight out of the south here.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 11, 2013)

When do you think this mess will move thru Lagrange?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 11, 2013)

A couple minutes late to the party!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Update


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> When do you think this mess will move thru Lagrange?


Over the next hour


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 11, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Its here. Hailing pretty hard.  Dime  size.



Turn yer light on!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 11, 2013)

Lightening was bright. Only here for a few min. Then all gone. Musta fell apart just north of us. I see no lightening now or hear no thunder.  Im telling you. Them lil blue boxes with the time was right on the money.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

The Gwinnett Cty cell just went down to Meso, but still has a very prominent hook.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 11, 2013)

5 drops total so far! I need at least a 1/2 in !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Over the next hour



Come on Miggy. We depend on you, not the talking heads.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey Messican..... What do you think about the line heading toward Cleveland/Helen?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Lightening was bright. Only here for a few min. Then all gone. Musta fell apart just north of us. I see no lightening now or hear no thunder.  Im telling you. Them lil blue boxes with the time was right on the money.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hey Messican..... What do you think about the line heading toward Cleveland/Helen?


41,000 plus tops with good chance of up to 3/4" hail. Good height on those, but no rotation showing. Expect some good / violent downdrafts with those kind of echo tops.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 41,000 plus tops with good chance of up to 3/4" hail. Good height on those, but no rotation showing. Expect some good / violent downdrafts with those kind of echo tops.



Appreciate it my brother......


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2013)

Don`t worry about the 1,000 post limit tonight while this weather is showin` its teeth. We can start another tomorrow after all this passes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Appreciate it my brother......



You got it.



Nicodemus said:


> Don`t worry about the 1,000 post limit tonight while this weather is showin` its teeth. We can start another tomorrow after all this passes.


Thanks Nic. Got the Ft. Rucker radar pulled up on another tab waiting for it to cross the state line in SOWEGA. So far it is behaving down there. (relatively speaking)

I'll definitely start up #IV when this one passes.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 11, 2013)

Hail here again. Thought it was over.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 11, 2013)

See that little spot where its not raining?


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 11, 2013)

Heavy rain, little light show and small hail in Loganville.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

grunt0331 said:


> Heavy rain, little light show and small hail in Loganville.


A real good light show. Have had a couple strike within 1/2 mile in the last few minutes near me. I expect to lose Windstream service at any minute.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 11, 2013)

Over here, just like that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Crackerdave, hang in there bro. It's almost over down your way. They had some wind damage near Auburn Al a few minutes ago, don't know if that one will make it up your way and I don't know how much longer I'll have internet service to give you a heads up. 

For the most part the cells have calmed down, but the ones approaching SOWEGA are picking up a little bit. If I can stay online I'll stick with em. If not, y'all be careful out there, and keep your power company linemen in your prayers. They're out in this mess fixin stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For the most part the cells have calmed down, but the ones approaching SOWEGA are picking up a little bit. If I can stay online I'll stick with em. If not, y'all be careful out there, and keep your power company linemen in your prayers. They're out in this mess fixin stuff.


Crazy, hardly got done posting that and it's like someone turned the lightning switch off. It just flat out quit.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 11, 2013)

Hugh do you think this system will be as strong as it is now when it gets to East Central Ga.??

I'm thinking it will be here around 4-5 am??

I'm also thinking the lack of daylight heating will weaken it some!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 11, 2013)

just had a hard downpour here in Covington.  No hail yet, just heavy rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hugh do you think this system will be as strong as it is now when it gets to East Central Ga.??
> 
> I'm thinking it will be here around 4-5 am??
> 
> I'm also thinking the lack of daylight heating will weaken it some!!


It's been steadily losing steam since the sun went down. In fact I went ahead and started SWT IV cause I'm gonna turn in here soon. The temps in SOWEGA are only 5 degrees above those behind the front. Just not very conducive for much more excitement than a good light show and a few noisy downdrafts. 

Y'all can terminate this one whenever you feel ready. I'm going to catch some shut eye.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's been steadily losing steam since the sun went down. In fact I went ahead and started SWT IV cause I'm gonna turn in here soon. The temps in SOWEGA are only 5 degrees above those behind the front. Just not very conducive for much more excitement than a good light show and a few noisy downdrafts.
> 
> Y'all can terminate this one whenever you feel ready. I'm going to catch some shut eye.


Thanks!!

Gonna shut this one down.

New one is here

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=749709

Get you some rest!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's been steadily losing steam since the sun went down. In fact I went ahead and started SWT IV cause I'm gonna turn in here soon. The temps in SOWEGA are only 5 degrees above those behind the front. Just not very conducive for much more excitement than a good light show and a few noisy downdrafts.
> 
> Y'all can terminate this one whenever you feel ready. I'm going to catch some shut eye.


~whew~ ok, caught the other thread 'for I saw this one....... niterz Miguel, thanks!


----------

